# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Instant Whey (Reflex Nutrition)

## RUHL

independently tested every single month to prove beyond doubt that it meets the label claim of a minimum protein content of 80%, Itʼs a standard thatʼs hard to beat!

* Instant Whey contains whey protein isolate as the main source of protein; arguably the most expensive and purest form of protein available.


Ενδιαφερον αυτο απο το σιτε τους οτι κατα κυρια πηγη εχει isolate συνηθως το αναποδο κανουν κανει και ελενχους ε για οσους νoιαζοντε  :02. Chinese:  


Χωρις υπερβολη απο ομοιες του ειδους της ON EAS DYNAMITIZE κτλ η καλυτερη πρωτεινη εστω και λεπτομερειες κοιταξτε μονο υδατανθρακα και λιπος που εχει ανα 100 γραμ συνηθως τοσο εχουν οι αλλες εταιριες ανα σκουπ (απο τιμες μην λεμε ξερετε ολοι οι γνωστοι αγνωστοι οτι ειναι στο ιδιο πακετο με αλλες και εχουν ομοια τιμη )

Γευσεις στον αναλογω τοπικ 



 :02. Idea:

----------


## tezaman

κάτι μου λέει πως την παράγγειλες ήδη  :02. Chinese:

----------


## peris

καληηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## tezaman

how much does the hair goes?  :02. Drunken:   :02. Drunken:

----------


## RUHL

εγω την πηρα ιδια τιμη με την dynamitize και εας ο νοων νοητο ξερει ο asdf   :02. Chinese:  


ναι 4 κουτια εχω   :02. Chinese:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

εγω πηρα 4 10lbra τσουβαλακια παντως, και μαλλον μονο Reflex θα περνω απο εδω και περα.

----------


## tezaman

από που την τσίμπησες Φωτάρα, την δοκιμάσατε? εντυπόσεις? 
 α Φώτη σε ποιο τζίμ πας?
από την κρεατίνη της reflex είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος πάντως  8)

----------


## panagiotisf

την χρησιμοποιω εδω και 2 μηνες
πολυ καλη
μαλιστα πριν κανα διμηνο οταν ηταν να την παρω  μου ειχες πει ruhl 
οτι μυριζει φαρμακιλα  :01. Smile:   :03. Thumb Down: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...ghlight=reflex

----------


## tezaman

> ναι φιλε RUHL ιδια κατηγορια οπως ειπες
> η γευση σοκολατα ειναι αρκετα καλυτερη απο την μπανανα
> μου εκατσε καλα η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ισως φταει το οτι επαιρνα ον για μεγαλο διαστημα και συνήθισα αυτην
> και μου φανηκε καπως η ρεφλξ
> αν και δεν σκοπευω να την παιρνω για καιρο την ρεφλεξ γιατι ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερη απο την ον
> και προσφερει τα ιδια σχεδον πραγματα οποτε δεν αξιζουν τα παραπανο ευρω για κατι σχεδον ιδιο
> παντως αξιοσημειωτη η διαφορα τιμης ισως φταει οτι η μια ειναι αγγλικη 
> και η αλλη αμερικανικη
> η ισως γιατι η ον εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη εισαγωγη απο εξω απο οτι η ρεφλεξ


αυτό ισχύει?  :01. Help:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

> από που την τσίμπησες Φωτάρα, την δοκιμάσατε? εντυπόσεις? 
>  α Φώτη σε ποιο τζίμ πας?
> από την κρεατίνη της reflex είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος πάντως  8)


ακομα εχω εναμιση τσουβαλη οπτιμουμ απο μηνα θα ανοιξω.

----------


## Muscleboss

αυτή η πρωτείνη είναι πολύ καλή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Fotis_Patra

:02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## slaine

ρε μπαγάσα την άδειασες την εταιρεία;;;  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## gym mind

Tι θα ταισεις ρε φωταρα μ'αυτα???

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Το τομαρι μου!!!!!!  :02. Smile:

----------


## slaine

και από περιέργεια πόσο λες να σου κρατήσουν αυτά στη φωτό?

----------


## Fotis_Patra

γυρο στο τετραμηνο!

----------


## RUHL

Να ετσι φτιαχνοντε τα χερια 68 cm  :03. Thumbs Up:   10 2,5 σε 4 μηνες χααχαχαχ




δεν ειναι ολα δικα του ολα   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## tezaman

μ αρέσουν πολύ οι συσκευασίες της REFLEX!!! 8)

----------


## panagiotisf

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο panagiotisf
> 
> ναι φιλε RUHL ιδια κατηγορια οπως ειπες
> η γευση σοκολατα ειναι αρκετα καλυτερη απο την μπανανα
> μου εκατσε καλα η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ισως φταει το οτι επαιρνα ον για μεγαλο διαστημα και συνήθισα αυτην
> και μου φανηκε καπως η ρεφλξ
> αν και δεν σκοπευω να την παιρνω για καιρο την ρεφλεξ γιατι ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερη απο την ον
> και προσφερει τα ιδια σχεδον πραγματα οποτε δεν αξιζουν τα παραπανο ευρω για κατι σχεδον ιδιο
> παντως αξιοσημειωτη η διαφορα τιμης ισως φταει οτι η μια ειναι αγγλικη 
> ...


ναι στις ελληνικες τιμες ισχυει
κανα 20 ευρω παραπανω απο τισ κλασικες την βρηκα περιπου
την πρωτη φορα που την πηρα πριν κανα 2 μηνες περιπου τοσο ειχε περιπου αλλα εγω την πηρα απο *αλλου*

----------


## tezaman

> Instant Whey tested at 82.5% protein.
> 19 April 2006
> As part of our ISO9001 procedures Instant Whey batch no:0062, strawberry flavour, was tested by an independent lab for protein content.
> 
> The label claim is 78%.
> 
> The test results gave an impressive figure of 82.5% protein.
> 
> This confirms Instant Whey as the world's best 5lb whey product.


omg και 3 lol  :01. Mr. Green:  

αυτοί έχουν ποιο πολύ πρωτεΐνη μέσα από όσο γράφουνε, σε αντίθεση με την elite dynamize  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## RUHL

αχχαχαχαχαχαχα μου θυμησε την primaforce   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## asdf

Αμα ηταν να διαλεξετε αναμεσα στην Whey της On και την Whey της Reflex πια θα περνατε? Το μονο κρητηριο θα ηταν η γευση?

----------


## RUHL

ReflexThe test results gave an impressive figure of 82.5% protein.

----------


## asdf

Τραβιεται πολυ τωρα τελευταια.....   :02. Cyclops:

----------


## Georges

Επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ fan της σοκολάτας σαν γεύση, έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς καμιά άλλη γεύση; Βανίλια π.χ. choc mint, banana;

----------


## RUHL

μακρια απο την μπανανα μακριαααααααααα

φραουλα ελευθερα οποιος θελει

----------


## tezaman

η φράουλα της ρίφλεξ δεν παίζετε 8)

----------


## goutsos

εχω δοκιμασει το chocolate orange ....καλουτσικο   :02. Joker:

----------


## tezaman

Τι περίεργες γεύσεις είναι αυτές  :02. Chinese:

----------


## goutsos

ειναι σοκολατα με πορτοκαλι χα  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## asdf

Παρελαβα τα 3 σακια σημερα και δεν βλεπω πουθενα να αναγραφεται ημερομηνια ληξης. Ξερει κανεις κατι?   :02. Clown2:

----------


## tezaman

θα είναι ληγμένα και τα έχουνε παραποιήσει, και σου είπα σήτα σε μένα που δεν παθαίνω τίποτα απο τα ληγμένα...   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## asdf

> Παρελαβα τα 3 σακια σημερα και δεν βλεπω πουθενα να αναγραφεται ημερομηνια ληξης. Ξερει κανεις κατι?


Ξερει κανεις κατι ?

----------


## slaine

ρώτησες από εκεί που τα πήρες? σίγουρα ρε κοίταξες καλά τη συσκευασία?

----------


## asdf

Ναι την κοιταξα και δεν γραφει (ισως να κανω κ λαθος φυσικα αλλα μεχρι εκει μπορω  :01. Smile:  ). Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι οσοι εχουν χρησημοποιησει και ξερουν να πουν που αναγραφεται?

----------


## RUHL

μηπως εκοψες το κοματι που ειχε την ημερομηνια δεν ξερω σακουλα δεν εχω παρει ποτε αλλα ειχα της ον κατι παλιες που τις εκοβες και ειχαν πανω πανω την ημερομηνια

----------


## asdf

Nop..... Btw Συμφερει παρα πολυ η Reflex σε σχεση με την ON διοτι το κλασσικο το scoop σου δινει γυρω στα 30 γρ σκονης. Προσεξτε τωρα : Τα 25 γρ σκονης reflex σου δινουν 20γρ πρωτεινης αρα τα 30gr σκονης (οσο ειναι το scoop) σου δινουν γυρω στα 24-25γρ πρωτεινης, οσα δλδ και το ενα scoop της ON με την διαφορα οτι η reflex ειναι μακραν πιο φθηνη και εχει λιγο χειροτερη διαλυτοτητα και γευση απο την ON + και οτι τα stats των BCAA της reflex ειναι super.

----------


## tezaman

δίκιο έχει ο asdf το μόνο που με προβληματίζει σε σχέση reflex vs ΟΝ είναι ότι η ον λέει πως έχει και υδρολιμένη πρωτεΐνη μέσα, η reflex δεν βλέπω να το αναφέρει κάπου  :01. Unsure: 


τσέκαρα και το δικό μου σακί της ρίφλεξ, δεν βρήκα κάτι τυπωμένο πάνω στο σακί, μόνο ένα αφτοκολλιτάκι στον πάτο που γράφει 02/10 και απο κάτω BN 20

----------


## asdf

Προσωπικα για μενα teza κατι τετοιες @@ριες (  :02. Wink:  ) δεν κανουν την διαφορα αλλα ουτε και παιζουν ρολο... Δεν παει να ειναι και απο το φλασκι του Αsterix, whey να ειναι χωρις casein-ικα στοιχεια και εισαι οκ  :01. Smile:

----------


## tezaman

διάβαζα κάτι έρευνες πως η hydrolized whey απορροφάτε καλύτερα απο την isolate και πως δίνει  περισσότερη απελευθέρωση ινσουλίνης

είδες το έντιτ πού έκανα για την ημερομηνία λήξης πάνω?

----------


## asdf

Αμα αρχιζεισ και ψαχνεις κατι τετοια σαν τον Ρουλι θα καταντησεις και αποτελεσμα 0  :02. Nana na nana:  . Σιγουρα κατι εχουν να σου δωσουν αλλα η βαρυτητα τους ειναι αμελητεα και για το επιπεδο μας  ...LoL και το δικο μου μονο ενα αυτοκολιτακι με 03/01 BN24 εχει ... Ακομα ενα + για την reflex....ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙ ΙΣΟΒΙΑ και δεν λιγει ποτε. Thnx man

----------


## tezaman

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   ρίφλεξ FTW

τα ψάχνω γιατί μου αρέσει να γνωρίζω τι θα ακολουθήσει στο σώμα μου απο την στιγμή που βάζω κάτι μέσα του, επίσης πιστεύω πως το αποτέλεσμα μόνο θετικό θα μπορεί να είναι σε κάποιον που έχει σωστές γνώσεις πάνω στην διατροφή και βεβαίως εφαρμόζει αυτές τις γνώσης και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο  :01. Wink:   :05. Hantel:

----------


## asdf

+1 αλλα μην τρελενεσαι  :01. Smile:

----------


## slaine

> *ρίφλεξ FTW
> 
> μου αρέσει να γνωρίζω τι θα ακολουθήσει στο σώμα μου απο την στιγμή που βάζω κάτι μέσα του*


FTW στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση fucks the wheys?  :01. Razz: 

ρε τέζα σεμνά ρε συ δε μας νοιάζουν τα ερωτικά σου  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## tezaman

θα φταίει η ληγμένη ρίφλεξ μάλλον, το τέλειωσα το σακί  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

> διάβαζα κάτι έρευνες πως η hydrolized whey απορροφάτε καλύτερα απο την isolate και πως δίνει  περισσότερη απελευθέρωση ινσουλίνης


Αυτο δεν δηκαιολογει την τιμη της

----------


## tezaman

δεν μίλησα για τιμή ρε ρούλη   :01. lol:  ούτοση άλλος και εγώ την ρίφλεξ προτίμησα  :05. Biceps:

----------


## RUHL

> δεν μίλησα για τιμή ρε ρούλη   ούτοση άλλος και εγώ την ρίφλεξ προτίμησα


Toτε τι το αναφερεις? αφου μηλησες συγκρητικα πρεπει να παρεις και τα αλλα υποψην

Αν και ξερω που το διαβασες τυχαια προσεχε θα μας κανουν μηνυση χαχαχαχαχαχα απο την αλλη μερια χααχαχχα

----------


## tezaman

το ανέφερα συγκριτικά αλλιώς δεν θα είχανε σχεδόν καμία διαφορά, δεν είπα κατά πόσο δικαιολογεί την τιμή της ON   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slaine

για μένα η διαφορά στη γεύση είναι αρκετή και προτιμώ ΟΝ κι ας είναι το σύνολο στο χρόνο κάμποσα φράγκα παραπάνω  :02. Bounce:

----------


## tezaman

εμένα η φραουλίτσα της ριφλεξ μου πάει πολύ   :01. Mr. Green:  

αν και την ποιο ωραία γεύση μέχρι τώρα την έφτιαξα απο ON και REFLEX μαζι!!  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   σκέφτομαι επόμενη παραγγελία μια σακούλα ρίφλεξ μια on   :02. Clown2:

----------


## JohnyB

:02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:  
Tι mix ειναι αυτα?????????

----------


## slaine

παίρνεις τις γεύσεις που θες και βάζεις πχ μία μεζούρα από τη μία και μία από την άλλη. η σε μία μεγάλη λεκάνη τα βάζεις όλα και ανακατεύεις μέχρι να γίνει ομοιογενές το μείγμα και μετά ξανά μέσα στο κουτί.

----------


## JohnyB

Καλοοοοοο!!!!!!!
Αυριο κιολας ετοιμαζω φραουλομπανανα της on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leodary

> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ     ρίφλεξ FTW
> 
> τα ψάχνω γιατί μου αρέσει να γνωρίζω τι θα ακολουθήσει στο σώμα μου απο την στιγμή που βάζω κάτι μέσα του, επίσης πιστεύω πως το αποτέλεσμα μόνο θετικό θα μπορεί να είναι σε κάποιον που έχει σωστές γνώσεις πάνω στην διατροφή και βεβαίως εφαρμόζει αυτές τις γνώσης και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο


+1000 
τον τελευταιο καιρο κ εγω ψαχνω να δω αν αξιιζει τελικα να παιρνεις hydrolysed , isolate απο απλη whey  και ακρη ΔΕΝ βρισκω... σιγουρα απο τιμη ειναι τελειως μακρια η μια απο την αλλη. Το μονο που θελω να μαθω ειναι αν ποσο ''καλυτερη ''ειναι η μια ομαδα απο την αλλη , δηλ. αν οι πρωτες δινουν π.χ. 10% καλυτερη αποδοση και ειναι 40% πιο ακριβες , ε τοτε οχι δεν αξιζουν ... τι λετε για αυτην που ειναι καλη μαρκα και δεν ξεφευγει σε τιμη  : CNP Professional - Pro Peptide ή την CNP Professional - Pro Recover( δεν ξερω πως να ανεβασω τα στοιχεια τους και δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να δωσω λινκ της ιδιας της εταιριας γιατι και αυτη γραφει τιμες...) 


[img][/img][img][/img]

----------


## slaine

> +1000 
> τον τελευταιο καιρο κ εγω ψαχνω να δω αν αξιιζει τελικα να παιρνεις hydrolysed , isolate απο απλη whey  και ακρη ΔΕΝ βρισκω... σιγουρα απο τιμη ειναι τελειως μακρια η μια απο την αλλη. Το μονο που θελω να μαθω ειναι αν ποσο ''καλυτερη ''ειναι η μια ομαδα απο την αλλη , δηλ. αν οι πρωτες δινουν π.χ. 10% καλυτερη αποδοση και ειναι 40% πιο ακριβες , ε τοτε οχι δεν αξιζουν ... τι λετε για αυτην που ειναι καλη μαρκα και δεν ξεφευγει σε τιμη  : CNP Professional - Pro Peptide ή την CNP Professional - Pro Recover( δεν ξερω πως να ανεβασω τα στοιχεια τους και δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να δωσω λινκ της ιδιας της εταιριας γιατι και αυτη γραφει τιμες...) 
> 
> 
> [img][/img][img][/img]


εξαρτάται από διάφορα. με λίγα λόγια όσο πιο καθαρή είναι τόσο πιο επεξεργασμένη άρα και μικρότεης βιολογικής αξίας. άρα υψηλή περιεκτικότηα-μικρότερη αφομοιωση και χαμηλότερη περιεκτικότητα-καλύτερη απορρόφηση. στο περίπου. κάποιοι άνθρωποι λόγω λακτόζης δεν έχουν πολλε΄ςεπιλογές

άνοιξε τοπικ αφού κάνεις search και δε βρεις αυτά που θέλεις και ρώτα εκεί αυτ΄απου θες. φωτογραφίες ανεβάζουμε μέσω κάποιου άλλου σάιτ πχ www.photobucket.com
στα τόπικ αυτά αν θες βάλε και τιμή αλλά μην πεις από που

----------


## RUHL

leodary αστο μην την ψαχνεις δεν αξηζει τα λεφτα της η σκετη isolate kai hydrolize απο τις γνωστες μαρκες παρε αυτη του τοπικ και εισαι μια χαρα

----------


## asdf

Η γευση σοκολατα μου θυμιζει εντονα γευση απο συμπηκνωμενο γαλα (Βλαχας, ΝΟΥΝΟΥ κτλ)....

----------


## tezaman

ποιο αηδία σοκολάτα απο της μάσκλτεκ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει 8)

----------


## RAMBO

εγω που την δοκιμασα τι να πω?  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:

----------


## tezaman

τίποτα μην πεις απλά συμφώνησε με αυτά που λέω εγώ και είσαι οκ  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

συμφωνω με τον tezaman  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tezaman

+1 ^^  :03. Awesome:  wise choise  :03. Awesome:   :04. Box Sack:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γενικα υπάρχουν πολλες καλες εταιρίες και η καθεμια έχει τα "δυνατα" της προϊόντα.
Επειδή όμως υπάρχουν και άλλοι παραμετροι,όπως τιμή, τρόπος αγοράς και ευκολία αναζητησης αλλα και η ατομικότητα του καθενος(σε άλλους δημιουργουνται φουσκωματα με προϊόντα που άλλους δεν τους πειράζουν) ο καθενας κάνει τις επιλογές του.

----------


## asdf

Παρελαβα σημερα 2 σακια, 1 βανιλια και ενα σοκολοτα. Σοκολατα κλασσικα πραμματα τα μαθαμε αλλα βανιλια νομιζω οτι θα την προτιμω σε σχεση με την σοκολατα. Βασικο χαρακτηριστικο ειναι οτι εχει παρα πολυ απαλη γευση δλδ με λιγα λογια ισα ισα που την νιωθεις. Ετσι λοιπον νομιζω οτι θα την βαρεθω  πιο δυσκολα και θα την καταναλωνω με μεγαλυτερη ορεξη 8 το πρωι οταν θα εχω την τσιμπλα στο ματι.... Κλεινοντας ενα γενικο imo Vanilla vs Choco = 1-0

----------


## ioannis1

καλη πρωτεινη η reflex.

----------


## skrwz21

EAS ON REFLEX ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΙΔΙΕΣ 
ΜΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΗΣ  :01. Cool:

----------


## tezaman

υποκλίνομαι στην ρίφλεξ

----------


## kyriakos23

δοκιμασε κανεις με την ηρακλης να κανει mix? :01. Confused:

----------


## slaine

> δοκιμασε κανεις με την ηρακλης να κανει mix?


τη συνδοίασα με pro body σοκολάτα και οι 2 και ήταν πολύ καλή γευστικά

----------


## SiCkOheL

καλή πρωτεΐνη αλλα από διαλυτότητα έτσι και έτσι..
πήρα την Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey Cream and cookies και παίζει να είναι από τις καλύτερες πρωτεΐνες γεύση+διαλυτότητα(δεν μένει ούτε kokos κάτω και δεν χρειάζεται να την βάλω blender όπως  άλλες)

----------


## skrwz21

απορω γιατι βαζουνε αυτο το σκουπακι μεσα το οποιο βγαζει 12,5γ σκονης (25CC)..  δηλαδη για να πιασεις τα 24-25γ πρωτεινης θες 2 σκουπ γεματα (20γ πρωτεινης) και ενα μισο περιπου. 
αν παρεις το σκουπ της ΟΝ πχ η καποιας αλλης εταιριας (IDS λεω εγω) 70CC , ως συνηθως βγαζουνε 33γ σκονης οποτε μαυτο  τον τροπο θα πρεπει να ριχνεις ενα σκουπ (οχι τελειως γεματο) 

εχει τις δυσκολιες τις αυτη η πρωτεινη  :01. ROFL:

----------


## slaine

εγώ ρίχνω 4 και καμία φορά χάνω το μέτρημα και δε θυμάμαι τι έχω κάνει :S

----------


## peris

εγω τωρα εχω παρει τη σοκολατα της reflex απο διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη και απο γευση μια χαρα ειναι και εχει και μια αισθηση μεντας :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

με νερο δροσερη θα ελεγα εχει σαν αισθηση η γευση που αφηνει στο στομα αν με καταλαβαινετε :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## No Cash

> απορω γιατι βαζουνε αυτο το σκουπακι μεσα το οποιο βγαζει 12,5γ σκονης (25CC)..  δηλαδη για να πιασεις τα 24-25γ πρωτεινης θες 2 σκουπ γεματα (20γ πρωτεινης) και ενα μισο περιπου. 
> αν παρεις το σκουπ της ΟΝ πχ η καποιας αλλης εταιριας (IDS λεω εγω) 70CC , ως συνηθως βγαζουνε 33γ σκονης οποτε μαυτο  τον τροπο θα πρεπει να ριχνεις ενα σκουπ (οχι τελειως γεματο) 
> 
> εχει τις δυσκολιες τις αυτη η πρωτεινη



 :02. Shock:  πο ρε φιλε.... τοσο καιρο γα.... την κοινωνια μου ριχνω τα μισα... κ μου φαινοταν καπως μικρο αλλα ειδα που εγραφε 25 κ λεω οκ ιδεα μου ειναι... ελα που ειναι 25cc ομως...

απο σημερα το βραδυ διπλες!   :05. Biceps:

----------


## vagg

> πο ρε φιλε.... τοσο καιρο γα.... την κοινωνια μου ριχνω τα μισα... κ μου φαινοταν καπως μικρο αλλα ειδα που εγραφε 25 κ λεω οκ ιδεα μου ειναι... ελα που ειναι 25cc ομως...
> 
> απο σημερα το βραδυ διπλες!


γι αυτο δεν βαζεις
 κρεας...αχχαχαχαχααχχα

----------


## slaine

> πο ρε φιλε.... τοσο καιρο γα.... την κοινωνια μου ριχνω τα μισα... κ μου φαινοταν καπως μικρο αλλα ειδα που εγραφε 25 κ λεω οκ ιδεα μου ειναι... ελα που ειναι 25cc ομως...
> 
> απο σημερα το βραδυ διπλες!


όχι ρε! και το χουμε ξαναπεί! τεσπα κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!

----------


## skrwz21

ΟΣΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ CC ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΟΥΠ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΙΣΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΗ.. ΠΧ 25CC = 12,5 ΓΡΑΜ. ΣΚΟΝΗΣ   70CC = 35Γ ΣΚΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΩ ΚΑΘΕΞΗΣ..

******Γραφε με μικρoυς χαρακτήρες,το ξερεις ότι είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.Moderators team********

----------


## tezaman

> πο ρε φιλε.... τοσο καιρο γα.... την κοινωνια μου ριχνω τα μισα... κ μου φαινοταν καπως μικρο αλλα ειδα που εγραφε 25 κ λεω οκ ιδεα μου ειναι... ελα που ειναι 25cc ομως...
> 
> απο σημερα το βραδυ διπλες!



ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην την έβαζες σε νερό αλλά σε γάλα  :05. Biceps:

----------


## No Cash

> ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην την έβαζες σε νερό αλλά σε γάλα



σε νερο την εβαζα...

καλυτερα δεν ειναι σε νερο γενικοτερα?

----------


## slaine

> ΟΣΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ CC ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΟΥΠ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΙΣΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΗ.. ΠΧ 25CC = 12,5 ΓΡΑΜ. ΣΚΟΝΗΣ 70CC = 35Γ ΣΚΟΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΩ ΚΑΘΕΞΗΣ..
> 
> ******Γραφε με μικρoυς χαρακτήρες,το ξερεις ότι είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.Moderators team********


αυτό είναι πολύ σχετικό, εξαρτάται απο τη σύσταση-πυκνότητα της εκάστοτε πρωτείνης και φυσικά την ποσότητα-συμπίεση σε κάθε μεζούρα

----------


## skrwz21

> αυτό είναι πολύ σχετικό, εξαρτάται απο τη σύσταση-πυκνότητα της εκάστοτε πρωτείνης και φυσικά την ποσότητα-συμπίεση σε κάθε μεζούρα


δηλδη καθε προτεινη εχει διαφορετικη πυκνοτητα στη σκονη ?
Για την ριφλεξ τοτε, ποσο πρεπει να ριχνουμε για να πιασουμε τα 24γ προτεινης (δλδ τα 30γ σε σκονη) με μια μεζουρα 63CC και ποσο με μια των 25CC

----------


## mantus3

> δηλδη καθε προτεινη εχει διαφορετικη πυκνοτητα στη σκονη ?
> Για την ριφλεξ τοτε, ποσο πρεπει να ριχνουμε για να πιασουμε τα 24γ προτεινης (δλδ τα 30γ σε σκονη) με μια μεζουρα 63CC και ποσο με μια των 25CC


εγω 8α σου πρωτεινα να παρεις μια ζηγαρια ακριβιας κ εισαι οκ!

σε μια ευδομαδα θα εχω στα χερια μου ενα τσουβαλακι φραουλα.. μετα απο 4 σελιδες αποφασισα να την δωκιμασω κ εγω

----------


## skrwz21

> εγω 8α σου πρωτεινα να παρεις μια ζηγαρια ακριβιας κ εισαι οκ!
> 
> σε μια ευδομαδα θα εχω στα χερια μου ενα τσουβαλακι φραουλα.. μετα απο 4 σελιδες αποφασισα να την δωκιμασω κ εγω


που μπορω να βρω τετοια ?

----------


## billys15

Ρωτησε σε ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα.

----------


## kyriakos23

εχει το jumbo 10-15 ευρω.

----------


## leangains

> Για την ριφλεξ τοτε, ποσο πρεπει να ριχνουμε για να πιασουμε τα 24γ προτεινης (δλδ τα 30γ σε σκονη)


Aν θες μου εξηγείς παρακαλώ τι εννοείς εδώ?? Γιατι να πιάσεις 24γ και να μη ΄πιάσεις τα 20? τα 30? και ούτο καθ εξής? Δεν υπονοώ κάτι σοβαρά απλά ρωτάω.




> Για την ριφλεξ τοτε, ποσο πρεπει να ριχνουμε για να πιασουμε τα 24γ προτεινης (δλδ τα 30γ σε σκονη) με μια μεζουρα 63CC και ποσο με μια των 25CC


Aυτό είναι άσκηση?? Κάτσε θα το βρώ, μη μου πείς

----------


## SiCkOheL

> σε νερο την εβαζα...
> 
> καλυτερα δεν ειναι σε νερο γενικοτερα?



yes

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Aν θες μου εξηγείς παρακαλώ τι εννοείς εδώ?? Γιατι να πιάσεις 24γ και να μη ΄πιάσεις τα 20? τα 30? και ούτο καθ εξής? Δεν υπονοώ κάτι σοβαρά απλά ρωτάω.
> 
> 
> Aυτό είναι άσκηση?? Κάτσε θα το βρώ, μη μου πείς


    Είναι η προτεινόμενη ποσότητα τις συσκευασίας, μάλλον  εκει μπερδεύτηκε ο    *skrwz21*

----------


## BRaWNy

> ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην την έβαζες σε νερό αλλά σε γάλα





> σε νερο την εβαζα...
> 
> καλυτερα δεν ειναι σε νερο γενικοτερα?


Προφανώς εδω ο Tezaman σου το λέει αυτό, απο την άποψη ότι αν την έβαζες σε γάλα, θα έπαιρνες τουλάχιστον και κάποιες πρωτεΐνες απο το γάλα, μιας και κατα λάθος έβαζες την μισή δόση.

Και όχι απο άποψης αν είναι καλύτερα με γάλα ή με νερό κλπ.

----------


## tezaman

> Προφανώς εδω ο Tezaman σου το λέει αυτό, απο την άποψη ότι αν την έβαζες σε γάλα, θα έπαιρνες τουλάχιστον και κάποιες πρωτεΐνες απο το γάλα, μιας και κατα λάθος έβαζες την μισή δόση.
> 
> Και όχι απο άποψης αν είναι καλύτερα με γάλα ή με νερό κλπ.


ψιλοβαριόμουνα το γράψω :01. Mr. Green:  ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη με κάλυψες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Cash

οκ παιδες μηνυμα εληφθη...

μηπως να βαζω για κανα διμηνο 10 σκουπακια να ανακαμψω?  :01. ROFL:   :05. Biceps:

----------


## SiCkOheL

> οκ παιδες μηνυμα εληφθη...
> 
> μηπως να βαζω για κανα διμηνο 10 σκουπακια να ανακαμψω?



better not  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

και ο ruhl κάτι τετοια πειράματα έκανε και......................................... :01. Sad:

----------


## goutsos

:01. Unsure: και που ειναι ακομη διαβαζει?

----------


## skrwz21

> εχει το jumbo 10-15 ευρω.


στα τζαμπο.. τα παιδικα λες  :01. Unsure: 


κατι τετοιο μας κανει ??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-Electroni...3A1|240%3A1309

----------


## goutsos

ναι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## asdf

> Nop..... Btw Συμφερει παρα πολυ η Reflex σε σχεση με την ON διοτι το κλασσικο το scoop σου δινει γυρω στα 30 γρ σκονης. _Προσεξτε τωρα : Τα 25 γρ σκονης reflex σου δινουν 20γρ πρωτεινης αρα τα 30gr σκονης (οσο ειναι το scoop) σου δινουν γυρω στα 24-25γρ πρωτεινης,_ ....


Λιγο πιο προσεκτικοι next time παιδες  :01. Wink:

----------


## skrwz21

> ναι...


το θεμα ρε φιλε ετσι οπως ειναι αυτη η ζυγαρια που θα ριχνεις τη σκονη, χυμα επανω ?
εκτος κιαν βαζεις το σκουπ αδειο υπολογιζεις ποσο ειναι και μετα με την σκονη αφαιρεις την διαφορα.  :02. Shock:

----------


## Vaggelis007

> το θεμα ρε φιλε ετσι οπως ειναι αυτη η ζυγαρια που θα ριχνεις τη σκονη, χυμα επανω ?


βαλτην μεσα σε ενα πλαστικο σακουλακι την σκονη εκει που βαζουμε τα φαγητα και θα εισαι οκ!!ουτε αφαιρεσεις,ουτε ολοκληρωματα,ουτε συνεφαπτομενες!!
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## leangains

κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω ή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω...
τη ζυγαριά τι τη θέλετε?????? διαβάζω, ξαναδιαβάζω, άκρη δε βγάζω...
ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ

----------


## skrwz21

XAXAXAXAXAXA

για τη ακριβη μετρηση της σκονης σε γραμαρια αδερφε !!
οπως την γλυκοζη πχ που δεν εχει σκουπ
η την πρωτεινη

----------


## leangains

τι λες τώρα!!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  μπράβο σας! τόση αφοσίωση!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

κάτσε γιατί είμαι και χαζούλης βλέπεις κάνω πράξεις ενα 8ωρο τώρα κι έχω καεί.

πρέπει να τη μετράμε με ζυγαριά για ακρίβεια? δλδ πόση πρωτείνη πρέπει να βάζουμε???

----------


## BRaWNy

> βαλτην μεσα σε ενα πλαστικο σακουλακι την σκονη εκει που βαζουμε τα φαγητα και θα εισαι οκ!!ουτε αφαιρεσεις,ουτε ολοκληρωματα,ουτε συνεφαπτομενες!!


....ή βάλε ένα μπώλ στη ζυγαριά, μηδένισε το βάρος με το ανάλογο button για αυτό**, και μετα πρόσθεσε στο μπωλ την σκόνη, μέχρι να δείξει τα γραμμάρια που θες.


**Οι περισσότερες ζυγαριές έχουν αυτη την επιλογή, ότι βάλεις πάνω αν θες το μηδενίζεις και δείχνει 0 γρ, και μετα βλέπεις καθαρά πόσο βάρος έχει αυτό που προσθέτεις επιπλέον.

----------


## skrwz21

> ....ή βάλε ένα μπώλ στη ζυγαριά, μηδένισε το βάρος με το ανάλογο button για αυτό**, και μετα πρόσθεσε στο μπωλ την σκόνη, μέχρι να δείξει τα γραμμάρια που θες.
> 
> 
> **Οι περισσότερες ζυγαριές έχουν αυτη την επιλογή, ότι βάλεις πάνω αν θες το μηδενίζεις και δείχνει 0 γρ, και μετα βλέπεις καθαρά πόσο βάρος έχει αυτό που προσθέτεις επιπλέον.


την εχω δωσει σε λινκ Μιχαλη λιγο πιο πανω.. αυτη που προτιθεμαι να παρω απο net. δεν την κοβω με τετοια λειτουργια ομως  :01. Smile:  απλη μου φαινεται

----------


## BRaWNy

> την εχω δωσει σε λινκ Μιχαλη λιγο πιο πανω.. αυτη που προτιθεμαι να παρω απο net. δεν την κοβω με τετοια λειτουργια ομως  απλη μου φαινεται


Όλες οι συγχρονης τεχνολογίας έχουν.

Είδα το λινκ, έχει και αυτή.
Είναι η επιλογή TARE.

Ότι βάλεις πάνω, αν πατησεις το TARE ή TARA σε άλλες ζυγαριές, μηδενίζει και έτσι ότι προσθέσεις, θα δείχνει το βάρος μόνο αυτού προσθεσες.

Αν πατησεις TARE και μηδενίσει, και παρεις αυτό που έβαλες πάνω, τοτε θα δείχνει το βαρος που είχε, με αρνητικό αριθμό.

----------


## skrwz21

6 ευρω !! καθαρισα  :01. Smile:

----------


## No Cash

η βανιλια τις reflex παρα πολυ μετρια..

----------


## Billy

> η βανιλια τις reflex παρα πολυ μετρια..


τί εννοείς;;;
λέγε γιατί σε λίγο θα ξεμείνω και είμαι γιά παραγγελία

----------


## leangains

εννοεί μάλλον ότι όπως θα ξέρεις και απο άλλες πρωτείνες βανίλια ότι είναι λίγο ουδέτερη ως γεύση (ωραία λέξη βρήκα: ουδέτερη...), η φραουλίτσα πχ είναι σαν να πίνεις πανδαισία γεύσεων μπροστά στη βανίλια.
εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει περισσότερο η βανίλια για μεταπροπονητικό με την ουδέτερη γεύση και μέσα στη μέρα βάζω είτε φράουλα είτε φραουλοβανίλια (μισό-μισό)

Ευχαριστίες στον tezaman!!!!!

----------


## Niiick

εγω πινω κυριως βανιλια..χμμ..τη ρεφλεξ θα τη τσεκαρω σε κανα 3-4 μερες που θα μου ρθει γιατι επινα ΟΝ και θα σου πω.Παντως και ΟΝ βανιλια πινω :08. Toast:

----------


## tezaman

η μπανάνα τα σπάει  :01. Cool:

----------


## No Cash

> τί εννοείς;;;
> λέγε γιατί σε λίγο θα ξεμείνω και είμαι γιά παραγγελία



σαν γευση μετρια... ειχα δοκιμασει αλλης εταιριας βανιλια κ μου αρεσε υπερβολικα περισσοτερο!

την επομενη φορα παλι σοκολατα σε reflex..  :03. Clap:

----------


## Niiick

βανιλια χμμ...ετσι και ετσι πιο εντονη γευση απο αλλες βανιλιες που εχω πιεει..οχι ασχημη παρολαυτα :05. Biceps:

----------


## mantus3

δωκιμασα σημερα την γρευση φραουλα κ μου επεσε πολυ γλικια για τα γουστα μου... απο διαλιτοτητα ειναι οκ αλλα πολυ γλυκια...  :01. Unsure:  δυστοιχως θα την φαω στην μαπα για ενα μηνα περιπου...

----------


## tezaman

μαντούς δεν το περίμενα ποτέ απο σένα  :01. Cool:

----------


## mantus3

ουτε κ εγω,,, κ την ανοιξα με μια χαρα.... αλλα μετα απογοητευση...

----------


## slaine

πούλα τη σε κανέναν στο γυμναστήριο

----------


## tezaman

> ουτε κ εγω,,, κ την ανοιξα με μια χαρα.... αλλα μετα απογοητευση...



εγω προσωπικά είχα πάθει πλάκα με την φράουλα της ρίφλεξ  :01. Sad:

----------


## Exci

Πουλα την στον Τεζα..

----------


## mantus3

> Πουλα την στον Τεζα..


teza θες ενα ανοιγμενο τσουβαλι για 500ε? τα μεταφορικα φυσικα δικα σου...

----------


## leodary

Ξερεται ρε παιδια κανενα καταστημα στην Ελλαδα που να πουλαει την reflex ? δεν βρηκα κατι ουτε στο site ουτε στους χορηγους για αυτο και ανοιξα νεο θεμα.

----------


## vagg

θα βρεις  σε κανενα συνοικιακο μαγαζι...στις μεγαλες αλυσιδες δεν την εχουν

----------


## tezaman

ρε είναι λιγάκι ακριβά για ανοιγμένο..

----------


## leodary

Οσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι...

****Mεταφερεται στο ήδη υπάρχον θεμα gia thn Reflex,στην Αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων.Από εκει ,όποιος μπορεί ας σε κατευθυνει..Mods team****

----------


## mantus3

> ρε είναι λιγάκι ακριβά για ανοιγμένο..


499 επιδι για να λες οτι ειναι ακριβα λογικα θα ειναι... αλλα σκεψου οτι δεν περνεις οτι κ οτι πρωτεινη.. πρενεις μια δικια μου πρωτεινη... 

ευτηχως αρχησα να την συνηθιζω σιγα σιγα, αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι λογο της πολυ γλικιας γευσης, μου κοβει λιγο την ορεξη...

----------


## slaine

> 499 επιδι για να λες οτι ειναι ακριβα λογικα θα ειναι... αλλα σκεψου οτι δεν περνεις οτι κ οτι πρωτεινη.. πρενεις μια δικια μου πρωτεινη... 
> 
> ευτηχως αρχησα να την συνηθιζω σιγα σιγα, αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι λογο της πολυ γλικιας γευσης, μου κοβει λιγο την ορεξη...


4 μεζούρες (τις δικές της τις μικρές) το πρωί+4 μετά την προπόνηση +2 πριν το ύπνο = 5 δόσεις τη μέρα. το σακί έχει περίπου 120 αν θυμάμαι καλά δια 5 = ένας μήνας περίπου. τι είναι ένας μήνας????

από την άλλη μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τις νέες προτάσεις μου στις συνταγές  :01. Wink:

----------


## mantus3

εγω το σκεφτομαι λιγο πιο πρακτηκα, 2 το πρωι, 1 στην δουλια, 2 πριν την προπονιση, 3 μετα.. αλλα απο τις μεγαλες τις on... σαν να τελειωσε ιδι... :08. Turtle:

----------


## slaine

η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα έβαζα κι άλλο αλλά δενξέρω τι κάνεις κιόλας με τη μάσα...

----------


## gus

> Ξερεται ρε παιδια κανενα καταστημα στην Ελλαδα που να πουλαει την reflex ? δεν βρηκα κατι ουτε στο site ουτε στους χορηγους για αυτο και ανοιξα νεο θεμα.


στο *********** λεγεται το μαγαζι απο εκει την πηρα ακριβη μου φανηκε ομως **** τα 909γρ...

γνωριζει καποιος κανενα on line μαγαζι να μου στειλει κανενα λινκ?

*****Δεν αναφερουμε δημόσια links ή επωνυμίες άλλων καταστημάτων,πλην των χορηγων μας,θεωρείται και είναι αντιδεοντολογικο.*
*Επίσης τιμες δεν αναφερονται δημόσια γιατι τα ποστς διαβαζονται ετεροχρονισμενα και έτσι δημιουργείτια σύγχυση.Mods team*****

----------


## leangains

^^ πιπέρι στο στόμα...




> δωκιμασα σημερα την γρευση φραουλα κ μου επεσε πολυ γλικια για τα γουστα μου... απο διαλιτοτητα ειναι οκ αλλα πολυ γλυκια...  δυστοιχως θα την φαω στην μαπα για ενα μηνα περιπου...


Μαντυς3 βανίλια έχεις δοκιμάσει?? την βρήκες ουδέτερη ως γεύση??? Γενικά όχι ρεφλεχ. Έαν τη βρήκες άγευστη τη βανίλια και όχι τόσο γλυκιά γιατί δεν αγοράζεις κάποια πρωτεινη βανίλια έστω και 1κιλό και να κάνεις μίξη, να ξεγλυκάνει το σύνολο.

----------


## gus

Λαθος μου

----------


## mantus3

> ^^ πιπέρι στο στόμα...
> 
> 
> 
> Μαντυς3 βανίλια έχεις δοκιμάσει?? την βρήκες ουδέτερη ως γεύση??? Γενικά όχι ρεφλεχ. Έαν τη βρήκες άγευστη τη βανίλια και όχι τόσο γλυκιά γιατί δεν αγοράζεις κάποια πρωτεινη βανίλια έστω και 1κιλό και να κάνεις μίξη, να ξεγλυκάνει το σύνολο.


δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα.. μαλον θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου για το πρωι... ετσι κ αλιως τοτε ειναι που με χαλαει ποιο πολυ.. :01. Sad: ...

----------


## Anithos

eχοντας  δοκιμασει ουκ ολιγες πρωτεινες ,προσφατα δοκιμασα και την φραουλα τις ΡΕΦΛΕΧ -που τοσο σας αρεσει-και μπορω να πω οτι εκτος απο τον πολύ αφρο ,η διαλυτοτητα και η γευση της ειναι τελεια ,πολυ καλυτερη απο υποτειθεται επωνυμες ΟΝ π.χ.

----------


## leangains

> δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα.. μαλον θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου για το πρωι... ετσι κ αλιως τοτε ειναι που με χαλαει ποιο πολυ.....


Aν σε χαλάει η γλυκύτητα στο πρωινό, να σου πω τι κάνω εγώ δλδ το δικό μου πρωινό όταν δεν τρώω oatmeal (αβγά με βρώμη), στοn Mr Blender 2scoops (1φραουλα reflex +1 scoop βανίλια nutrisport) και 1 ή 2 φλυτζάνια βρώμη (ανάλογα το τι θα φάω μετά κ εάν έχω προπόνηση). 
H βρώμη με τη χαρακτηριστική της ουδέτερη γεύση, αφαιρεί γλυκήτητα κ απ το μέλι...
Εάν βάλεις βρώμη πειραματίσου με τις ποσότητες (φράουλας-βανίλιας) γιατί μπορεί να σου βγεί άνοστο τελικά και να με βρίζεις.

----------


## sctp

Τελικα διαβασα καπου και για την reflex instant whey να ειναι hydrolyzed whey κατα 30%~,κανεις μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει και παιζει να κανει διαφορα εστω και αν δεν ισχυει?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gus

ποια ειναι η διαφορα της απο την ΟN?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πήρα το τσουβαλακι των 4.4 kg προσφάτως και μου αρεσει πάρα πολύ,γευση βανίλλια,τελεια διαλυτότητα,πολύ ελαφριά γευση.Θα την προτιμώ στο μέλλον !!

----------


## Georges

Tσεκάρετε και την isolate της Reflex. Σε αγγλικά μαγαζιά η τιμή της είναι πολύ δελεαστική

----------


## Geo84

Βρήκα τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη σε online αγγλικό shop σε πολύ δελεαστική τιμή. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από online παραγγελίες από Αγγλία να μου δώσει διάφορες πληροφορίες? Με pm εννοείται.

----------


## flowin_through

Η γευση σοκολατα δε μου αρεσε και τοσο, αλλα το προβλημα ηταν στη διαλυτοτητα. Με πολυ δυνατο χτυπημα δε διαλυοταν ποτε τελειως και εμεναν γρομπαλακια.

----------


## Machiavelli

flowin_through μεριμνά η reflex για να σου κάνει τρικέφαλα.
Πολύ καλή πρωτεΐνη, πράγματι η σοκολάτα δεν είναι και τόσο καλή, προτιμήστε βανίλια και φράουλα.

----------


## No Cash

προσωπικα η σοκολατα της μου αρεσει πολυ..

η βανιλια καθολου... αλλα οκ πινεται..


η σοκολατα με μεντα ειναι απαισια.ανοιξα ενα τσουβαλι τις προαλλες και ειχα ξεχασει οτι ειναι σοκολατα με μεντα.μου φανηκε για σοκολατα δλδ.με το που τη δοκιμασα εψαχνα να βρω την ημερομηνια ληξης........


απο αποψη διαλυτοτητας μου φαινεται παρα πολυ καλη παντως..


ισα που τη χτυπαω στο σεικερ...   μονο οταν βαζω και τη δεξτροζη θελει πιο καλο χτυπημα οκ..

----------


## Polyneikos

Mου κανει εντυπωση αυτο που λετε για την διαλυτότητα,εγω την βανιλια που είχα παρει ένα τσουβαλακι ήταν τελεια διαλυτοτητα και χωρίς πολύ  χτύπημα και παναλαφρη στο στομαχι,από γευση μια πολυ διακριτικη βανίλια,,,Την συνιστω ανεπιφύλακτα παντως..

----------


## NASSER

> Mου κανει εντυπωση αυτο που λετε για την διαλυτότητα,εγω την βανιλια που είχα παρει ένα τσουβαλακι ήταν τελεια διαλυτοτητα και χωρίς πολύ  χτύπημα και παναλαφρη στο στομαχι,από γευση μια πολυ διακριτικη βανίλια,,,Την συνιστω ανεπιφύλακτα παντως..



Συμφωνω απολυτα! 
Ισως με το περασμα του χρονου οι νεοι χρηστες πρωτεινης να διαφοροποιουν τις απαιτησεις τους σε γευσεις και υφη. Το σωστο ειναι τα συμπληρωματα να ειναι οσο το δυνατο πιο ελαφρια στο στομαχι.

----------


## beefmeup

> Συμφωνω απολυτα! 
> Ισως με το περασμα του χρονου οι νεοι χρηστες πρωτεινης να διαφοροποιουν τις απαιτησεις τους σε γευσεις και υφη. Το σωστο ειναι τα συμπληρωματα να ειναι οσο το δυνατο πιο ελαφρια στο στομαχι.


μμ,αυτο ειναι το ΒΑΣΙΚΟ κρητιριο κ για μενα..ασε που κατι που σβολιαζει τρελα μες το σεηκερ,ποσο χρονο θα κανει να διαλυθει στο στομαχι,αν κατεβαινει σε γρομπαλακια??

----------


## flowin_through

Τι να πω, εγω εχω δοκιμασει πολλες πρωτεΐνες και αυτη δε διαλυοταν. Αναγκαστηκα να την αναμειξω 1:1 με μια αλλη πρωτεΐνη για να καταφερω να την τελειωσω. Τεσπα,
Μην υποτιματε τις δυνατοτητες του ανθρωπινου πεπτικου συστηματος.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν υποτιμαω τις δυνατοτητες της ανθρωπινης δυσπεψιας,βασικα

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Orc

Επειδή η συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη είναι αδιαφορη γευστικά, είναι πολύ καλή για βάση milkshake. Δοκιμάστε να την ανακατέψετε με γάλα light και  5-6 φράουλες όλα στο multi. Πολύ νόστιμη!

----------


## starlet

Καλησπερα σε ολους,ειμαι 18 χρονων 1.80 σε υψος 70 κιλα.εδω και 3 εβδομαδες παιρνω την instant mass..επεσε στα χερια μου και μια instant whey και λεω να τις παιρνω μαζι...με την mass παιρνω συνολο 5 scoop την μερα:2 πρωι 2 μετα την προπηνηση 1 βραδυ..μπορω να παιρνω και την whey?Ποια θα ειναι η καινουρια δοσοληψια?ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων συγνωμη αν κουραζω..

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας.Αν θες περνα και από τα νεα μελη να μας συστηθεις...
Tην Ιnstant Mass μπορείς να την παίρνεις μετα την προπονηση όπου χρειαζεσαι και υδατανθρακα για αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου αλλα και ταχύτερη απορροφηση αλλά και το πρωι με το υπόλοιπο πρωινο σου.
Την Whey που είναι καθαρη θα την παίρνεις το βραδυ και ίσως σε καποιο αλλο γευμα που δεν μπορείς να λαβεις πρωτεινη απο στερεα μορφη.

----------


## sakisfz1

Εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για την reflex instant αλλα προβληματιζομαι για τις γευσεις ειδικα τη σοκολατα γιατι ειδα οτι δεν αρεσει σε πολλους .Και σε αναζητηση ειδα οτι δεν υπαρχει στους χορηγους.Μονο απο εξωτερικο παιζει να τη βρω?Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ψωνιζω απ'εξω γιατι φοβαμαι με τοσα που ακουω για αργοπορια και τελωνεια.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεσα στις επόμενες ημερες θα ανακοινωθει στο φόρουμ με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορείτε να παραλαμβανετε συμπληρωματα στο σπίτι σας απο διαφορες εταιρίες ,αναμεσα σε αυτες και προιοντα της Reflex.Eγω προσωπικα την σοκολατα και την βανιλια εχω δοκιμασει,εχουν μια πολυ λεπτη γευση,διακριτικη θα ελεγα ,όχι πολυ πλουσια όμως που εγω αυτο το θεωρω ότι δεν εχει πολλες προσθετες γλυκαντικες ουσίες,διαλυτότητα αριστη.Μονο μια προσωπικη δοκιμη μπορεί να σε πεισει.

----------


## sakisfz1

Θα αρκεστω στις συμβουλες σας,ελπιζω να μην αργησετε ιδιαιτερα γιατι δεν εχω και καθολου πρωτεινη.Και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## thegravijia

> *Μεσα στις επόμενες ημερες θα ανακοινωθει στο φόρουμ με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορείτε να παραλαμβανετε συμπληρωματα στο σπίτι σας απο διαφορες εταιρίες ,αναμεσα σε αυτες και προιοντα της Reflex*.Eγω προσωπικα την σοκολατα και την βανιλια εχω δοκιμασει,εχουν μια πολυ λεπτη γευση,διακριτικη θα ελεγα ,όχι πολυ πλουσια όμως που εγω αυτο το θεωρω ότι δεν εχει πολλες προσθετες γλυκαντικες ουσίες,διαλυτότητα αριστη.Μονο μια προσωπικη δοκιμη μπορεί να σε πεισει.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ !!!! 

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΜΕΙς ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## flowin_through

Ναι αλλα τι εννοει ο ποιητης? Ποιος θα τα εισαγει και πως θα πληρωνουμε? 
Και τωρα δεν υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα? Ποιο θα ειναι το πλεονεκτημα?

----------


## starlet

Ενταξει η σοκολατα της mass πινεται τωρα η σοκολατα της whey δεν ξερω..Εγω την εχω σε φραουλα αλλα ακομα δεν την εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## Anakin71

Από reflex instant mass,instant whey,peptide fusion,growth matrix,one stop,tri-matrix και bcaa που έχω πάρει είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.
Έχω βρεί και καλές τίμες και τα παίρνω  :01. Wink: 

Τώρα θέλω να πάρω το καινούργιο το performance matrix.

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

εγω εχω ακουσει παντως οτι ειναι λιγο ''πειραγμενες'' οι πρωτεινες της reflex και με εχει προβληματισει λιγο γιατι σκεφτομαι και εγω να αγορασω την instant whey και δεν ξερω εσεις εχετε ακουσει κατι αναλογο?

----------


## dhmhtrhs

ακυρο τελειως αυτο που εχεις ακουσει...ειναι απ τις πιο ποιοτικες εταιρειες και δεν εχει ακουστει τιποτα γι αυτην!!

----------


## Anakin71

> εγω εχω ακουσει παντως οτι ειναι λιγο ''πειραγμενες'' οι πρωτεινες της reflex και με εχει προβληματισει λιγο γιατι σκεφτομαι και εγω να αγορασω την instant whey και δεν ξερω εσεις εχετε ακουσει κατι αναλογο?


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό,και δεν νομίζω.Είναι μια εταιρία που χρησιμοποιούν γνωστοί Έλληνες αθλητές/τριες.Έλλάδα πιστεύω να ξέρεις αντιπρόσωπος ποιός είναι.Εγώ την εταιρία την έχω κορόνα στο κεφάλι μου που λένε.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ !!!! 
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΜΕΙς ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ.
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!


κανα νεο για αυτα εχουμε???????

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια λιγο υπομονη γιατι είμαστε σε περίοδο αγωνων καο όλοι τρεχουμε ....
Μεχρι τα μεσα Ιουνιου θα εχετε ενημερωθει.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Νεότερα για το e-shop εδώ παιδιά.

Bodybuilding.gr e-Shop

----------


## Anakin71

> κανα νεο για αυτα εχουμε???????


Τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις?

----------


## Anakin71

Έχει απαντήσει ο stelakos συγνώμη αλλά δεν το πρόσεξα.

----------


## Ramrod

Επειδή κάπου πιο πριν διάβασα ότι δυσκολα τη βρίσκεις σε μεγάλα μαγαζιά και περισσότερο την έχουν σε συνοικιακά "μικρομάγαζα"...εμπιστευόμαστε τέτοια μαγαζια?
Έχω βρει ένα το οποίο δεν είναι μαγαζί με συμπληρώματα(έχει είδη φυσιοθεραπείας κλπ). Φέρνει μόνο συμπληρώματα απο reflex απ ότι έχω δει. Αν έχει καλή τιμή αξίζει να το ρισκάρω?

----------


## TheoV

παιδια να ρωτησω εγω χρησιμοποιω της πρωτεινη της eas εδω και καιρο και σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω πρωτον λογο περιορισμενης διαθεσιμοτητας σε καταστηματα που την ψαχνω και τιμης (περιπου 88 ευρω η δικιλη ) συμφερει να αλλαξω σε αυτη στην eas καταλογιζω την αψογη γευση της παντωςκαι το οτι ηταν ευπεπτη ως προς τι αυτη η διαφορα αναμεσα σε reflex - eas(55- 88e ta 2kg)?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πληρωνεις τα παχυλα συμβόλαια αυτων που διαφημιζουν την EAS,ετσι απλα !

----------


## Anakin71

> Επειδή κάπου πιο πριν διάβασα ότι δυσκολα τη βρίσκεις σε μεγάλα μαγαζιά και περισσότερο την έχουν σε συνοικιακά "μικρομάγαζα"...εμπιστευόμαστε τέτοια μαγαζια?
> Έχω βρει ένα το οποίο δεν είναι μαγαζί με συμπληρώματα(έχει είδη φυσιοθεραπείας κλπ). Φέρνει μόνο συμπληρώματα απο reflex απ ότι έχω δει. Αν έχει καλή τιμή αξίζει να το ρισκάρω?


Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι ότι η καλή τιμή είναι 55ε τα 2270gr

----------


## Ramrod

> Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι ότι η καλή τιμή είναι 55ε τα 2270gr


Αντιλαμβάνομαι τι εννοείς...  :01. Wink: 
THX!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheoV

παιδια πριν λιγο παρελαβα και γω την δικια μου η γευση φραουλα λιγο περιεργη και μπορω να πω  κατα την αποψη μου πως της Eas ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει(φραουλα παντα)και εχω μια ερωτηση χτυπησα στα γρηγορα ενα σκουπ (25 gr κανονικο οχι cc)με 300 ml νερο περιπου και μου εκανε εναν αφρο γεμισε το shaker το χετε συναντησει αυτο ?απο δυαλοτοτητα παντως τα σπαει.

----------


## Anakin71

> παιδια πριν λιγο παρελαβα και γω την δικια μου η γευση φραουλα λιγο περιεργη και μπορω να πω  κατα την αποψη μου πως της Eas ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει(φραουλα παντα)και εχω μια ερωτηση χτυπησα στα γρηγορα ενα σκουπ (25 gr κανονικο οχι cc)με 300 ml νερο περιπου και μου εκανε εναν αφρο γεμισε το shaker το χετε συναντησει αυτο ?απο δυαλοτοτητα παντως τα σπαει.


Δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό,περίμενε να κάτσει άμα σε φουσκώνει.
Με volutech(all star) έχω πάθει το πίο καλό,πρώτη φορά που το δοκιμάζω και το πέρνω μαζί να το φτιάξω στο γυμναστήριο.
Γεμίζω το σεικερ με νερό μέχρι επάνω και με το που το κουνάω έκανε έκρηξη και τα έκανα όλα μπου..... μέσα στο γυμναστήριο  :01. Razz:

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό,περίμενε να κάτσει άμα σε φουσκώνει.
> Με volutech(all star) έχω πάθει το πίο καλό,πρώτη φορά που το δοκιμάζω και το πέρνω μαζί να το φτιάξω στο γυμναστήριο.
> Γεμίζω το σεικερ με νερό μέχρι επάνω και με το που το κουνάω έκανε έκρηξη και τα έκανα όλα μπου..... μέσα στο γυμναστήριο


και εγω το εχω παθει..και προσφατα μαλιστα!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Τεταρτη θα την εχω λογικα στα χερια μου και σε καλη τιμη!!!

----------


## michael-nrg

> Τεταρτη θα την εχω λογικα στα χερια μου και σε καλη τιμη!!!


Καλοφαγωτη ρε!!!!! :08. Toast:  και εγω αυτη παιρνω συνεχεια.... το τσουβαλι τελειωνει ομως και θελω να ξαναπαραγειλω. απο που εκανες παραγγελεια? στειλε πμ αν μπορεισ Δημητρη..

----------


## Ramrod

> απο που εκανες παραγγελεια? στειλε πμ αν μπορεισ Δημητρη..


Και σε εμένα αν μπορείς... :01. Wink:

----------


## lokoo

> και εγω το εχω παθει..και προσφατα μαλιστα!!!


Με shock therapy ευτυχως στην κουζινα, με σεικερ που δε βιδωνε αλλα κουμπωνε :03. Clap: , εγιναν ολα πτνα
Πιο παλια με ζεστο γαλα κ whey, παλι η κουζινα εγινε @#$@#@#
(με το ιδιο σεικερ, τυχαιο? δε νομιζω)

----------


## dhmhtrhs

χαχαχα!!!

----------


## acab

Για γράμμωση τι λέει η συγκεκριμένη?Λέω να τσιμπήσω μιά φραουλίτσα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Για γράμμωση τι λέει η συγκεκριμένη?Λέω να τσιμπήσω μιά φραουλίτσα


ρε μαν καθαρη ειναι.Δεν θα σε γραμμωσει η Whey,το φαι σου και η αεροβια 8α το κανει αυτο

----------


## -manos-

Να ρωτησω ρε παιδια ανοιξα την νεα μου πρωτεινη φραουλα και  επερνα πριν την ον τωρα με το μικρο σκουπακι πρεπει να περνω το πρωι 3 και 3 μετα την προπονα???

----------


## dhmhtrhs

2 scoop της reflex εχουν 20 γρ. πρωτεινης..θα παιρνεις οσα scoop χρειαζεσαι..κανε την αναλογια με την On υπολογισε και ποσο θες και εισαι comple!!

----------


## -manos-

το λογικο δεν ειναι 30γρ πρωτ. δλδ την ποσοτητα που μπορει ο οργανισμος??

----------


## Ramrod

> το λογικο δεν ειναι 30γρ πρωτ. δλδ την ποσοτητα που μπορει ο οργανισμος??


Δεν έχεις ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά? Η Reflex απ ότι θυμάμαι έχει ίδια καθαρότητα με την ON οπότε όσα γραμμάρια σκόνης έπερνες πριν τόσα θα παίρνεις και τώρα.
Αμα θες να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά πάρε ζυγαριά, με τα σκουπ δε θα βγάλεις άκρη...

----------


## sogoku

Την παρελαβα και εγω σημερα απο το  φορουμ.
Γευση 9-9,5/10
Διαλυτοτητα το ιδιο. 

Γενικα σαν εμφανιση φαινεται σοβαρη και ποιοτικη πρωτεινη και η εταιρια.

Α και καλοριζικο μου για την πρωτη παραλαβη απο το φορουμ.

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> το λογικο δεν ειναι 30γρ πρωτ. δλδ την ποσοτητα που μπορει ο οργανισμος??


τι λες ρε φιλε τωρα???τι εννοεις μ αυτο???μηπως εννοεις οτι ο οργανοισμος σε καθε γευμα καταναλωνει μεχρι 30γρ.πρωτεινης??γιατι κ αυτο ειναι λαθος!!!

----------


## -manos-

dhmhti εννοω οτι μπορει να απορροφησει !!!! αν δεν καταλαβες.    RAMROD  εχω ζυγαρια εχεις δικιο

----------


## Muscleboss

> Την παρελαβα και εγω σημερα απο το φορουμ.
> Γευση 9-9,5/10
> Διαλυτοτητα το ιδιο. 
> 
> Γενικα σαν εμφανιση φαινεται σοβαρη και ποιοτικη πρωτεινη και η εταιρια.
> 
> Α και καλοριζικο μου για την πρωτη παραλαβη απο το φορουμ.


sogoku σε ευχαριστούμε που στηρίζεις έμπρακτα το φορουμ  :08. Toast:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Για κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν μόνο απαιτήσεις και καμία διάθεση στήριξης.

ΜΒ

----------


## tommygunz

Άσχετο, αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο όριο πρωτεΐνης που μπορεί να απορροφά ο οργανισμός ανά 3 ώρες. Δεν λέω πως μπορείς να φας και 100 γρ. πρωτεΐνης σε ένα γεύμα και να τα αφομοιώσεις όλα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως ισχυει το γνωστό "ανά 3 ώρες ο οργανισμός μπορεί να αφομοιώσει 30 γρ". Δηλαδή αν του δώσουμε 35 γρ. δε θα τα αφομοιώσει? Κάπου μέσα στο φορουμ είχα διαβάσει μια τέτοια συζήτηση, γι' αυτό το ανφέρω...

----------


## Ramrod

> Άσχετο, αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο όριο πρωτεΐνης που μπορεί να απορροφά ο οργανισμός ανά 3 ώρες. Δεν λέω πως μπορείς να φας και 100 γρ. πρωτεΐνης σε ένα γεύμα και να τα αφομοιώσεις όλα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως ισχυει το γνωστό "ανά 3 ώρες ο οργανισμός μπορεί να αφομοιώσει 30 γρ". Δηλαδή αν του δώσουμε 35 γρ. δε θα τα αφομοιώσει? Κάπου μέσα στο φορουμ είχα διαβάσει μια τέτοια συζήτηση, γι' αυτό το ανφέρω...


Εξαρτάται απο την άλιπη μυϊκή μάζα το πόση πρωτεϊνη απορροφά...
Δε μπορεί να απορροφήσει όση θέλουμε...

----------


## sogoku

> sogoku σε ευχαριστούμε που στηρίζεις έμπρακτα το φορουμ  
> Για κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν μόνο απαιτήσεις και καμία διάθεση στήριξης.


Eγω ευχαριστω...... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## CROCOJET

> Άσχετο, αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο όριο πρωτεΐνης που μπορεί να απορροφά ο οργανισμός ανά 3 ώρες.


Επειδή έτυχε και το έψαξα πρόσφατα, υπάρχει όριο. Διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόση είναι η διακύμανση. Η απόλυτη μέγιστη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης που θα μπορούσε να θεωρητικά να απορροφηθεί ημερήσια είναι γύρω στα 700 με 800 γραμμάρια. Τώρα τι συμβαίνει στην πράξη δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω... Αν διαιρέσουμε το 800 δια 24 ωρες η μέγιστη απορρόφηση ανά ώρα βγαίνει κάπου στα 33γραμ. Θεωρητικά πάντα, έτσι. Στην πράξη είναι σίγουρα πάρα πολύ λιγότερο.

Εκείνο που δεν έχει όριο είναι οι υδατάνθρακες. Μπορόυμε να αποροφήσουμε κιλά! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Επειδή έτυχε και το έψαξα πρόσφατα, υπάρχει όριο. Διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόση είναι η διακύμανση. Η απόλυτη μέγιστη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης που θα μπορούσε να θεωρητικά να απορροφηθεί ημερήσια είναι γύρω στα 700 με 800 γραμμάρια. Τώρα τι συμβαίνει στην πράξη δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω... Αν διαιρέσουμε το 800 δια 24 ωρες η μέγιστη απορρόφηση ανά ώρα βγαίνει κάπου στα 33γραμ. Θεωρητικά πάντα, έτσι. Στην πράξη είναι σίγουρα πάρα πολύ λιγότερο.
> 
> Εκείνο που δεν έχει όριο είναι οι υδατάνθρακες. Μπορόυμε να αποροφήσουμε κιλά!


αν θυμαμαι καλα υπηρχε μια ερευνα που ελεγε οτι δεν μπορουν να αποροφηθουν πανω απο 20γρ πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα και οτι οση παραπανω παρουμε χρησιμοποιητε για γλουκονεογεννεση

τωρα δεν το θυμαμαι καλα αν βρω την ερευνα θα την ποσταρω

----------


## dhmhtrhs

30 γρ. πρωτεινης ανα γευμα δεν ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα και σιγουρα ο οργανισμος μπορει να αποροφησει περισσοτερη χωρις να την κανει λιπος..εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τα κιλα,το ποσοστο λιπους,το ρυθμο ζωης του καθενος και απο το ποσο εντονο προγραμμας γυμναστικης εχει..δεν υπαρχουν κανονες σ αυτα τα θεματα του τυπου ολοι οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να απορροφησουν 30γρ. και τα υπολοιπα γινονται λιπος...

----------


## manos_

> 30 γρ. πρωτεινης ανα γευμα δεν ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα και σιγουρα ο οργανισμος μπορει να αποροφησει περισσοτερη χωρις να την κανει λιπος..εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τα κιλα,το ποσοστο λιπους,το ρυθμο ζωης του καθενος και απο το ποσο εντονο προγραμμας γυμναστικης εχει..δεν υπαρχουν κανονες σ αυτα τα θεματα του τυπου ολοι οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να απορροφησουν 30γρ. και τα υπολοιπα γινονται λιπος...


Η πρωτεινη δεν γινετε λιπος απλα την αποβαλεις και πετας τα λεφτα σου.

----------


## stamthedrum

> Η πρωτεινη δεν γινετε λιπος απλα την αποβαλεις και πετας τα λεφτα σου.


Η πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να γίνει λίπος και δεν αποβάλλεται με τα ούρα και τα νεφρά παρά σε απειροελάχιστες ποσότητες. Αν ήταν έτσι, όσοι τρέφονταν μόνο με πρωτεΐνες, δηλαδή κρέας, θα πέθαιναν από την πείνα κάποια στιγμή lol.

(Φιλικά πάντα)

----------


## manos_

> Η πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να γίνει λίπος και δεν αποβάλλεται με τα ούρα και τα νεφρά παρά σε απειροελάχιστες ποσότητες. Αν ήταν έτσι, όσοι τρέφονταν μόνο με πρωτεΐνες, δηλαδή κρέας, θα πέθαιναν από την πείνα κάποια στιγμή lol.
> 
> (Φιλικά πάντα)


Ενοεις συνολικα η τροφη πλουσια σε πρωτεινες οπως κρεας,οκ ναι εγω αλλο ενοουσα δεν το εξεφρασα σωστα ισως.Ε ναι αμα τρωει  15 κιλα κρεας την μερα ο αλλος θα παρει.

----------


## stamthedrum

> Ενοεις συνολικα η τροφη πλουσια σε πρωτεινες οπως κρεας,οκ ναι εγω αλλο ενοουσα δεν το εξεφρασα σωστα ισως.Ε ναι αμα τρωει  15 κιλα κρεας την μερα ο αλλος θα παρει.


Α ΟΚ τότε. Απλά, ξέρεις, είναι κάτι που βλέπω συχνά, λένε ξερω γω πρόσεχε υδατάνθρακες, λίπη, αλλά πρωτεΐνη τρώγε όση θες και παραπάνω να πάρεις θα φύγει με τα ούρα π.χ. Αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό βρε παιδιά, το σώμα χρησιμοποιεί τις πρωτεΐνες σχεδόν 100%. Είτε για σύνθεση άλλων πρωτεϊνών, είτε για παραγωγή ενέργειας είτε για αποθήκευση ενέργειας (λίπος).

----------


## manos_

> Α ΟΚ τότε. Απλά, ξέρεις, είναι κάτι που βλέπω συχνά, λένε ξερω γω πρόσεχε υδατάνθρακες, λίπη, αλλά πρωτεΐνη τρώγε όση θες και παραπάνω να πάρεις θα φύγει με τα ούρα π.χ. Αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό βρε παιδιά, το σώμα χρησιμοποιεί τις πρωτεΐνες σχεδόν 100%. Είτε για σύνθεση άλλων πρωτεϊνών, είτε για παραγωγή ενέργειας είτε για αποθήκευση ενέργειας (λίπος).


Εγω ηξερα οτι προαγει την θερμογεννεση η πολυ πρωτεινη τωρα αν δεν ισχυει αυτο δεν το ξερω.

----------


## stamthedrum

> Εγω ηξερα οτι προαγει την θερμογεννεση η πολυ πρωτεινη τωρα αν δεν ισχυει αυτο δεν το ξερω.


Ισχύει, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι αν φας παρα πολλή θα την αποβάλλεις. Το μόνο που "φεύγει" όταν το υπερκαταναλώνουμε είναι το νερό, ουσιαστικά.

----------


## Muscleboss

ειστε off topic.

MB

----------


## CROCOJET

Παιδιά όπως είχα γράψει και στο πρώτο-πρώτο ποστ μου στο forum σε ένα τopic που γινόταν σκοτωμός γι'αυτό το θέμα, σκεφτείτε απλά: αν δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν οι πρωτεΐνες για ενέργεια, τότε γιατί μετράμε τις θερμίδες από τις πρωτεΐνες που τρώμε;  :01. Wink: 

Update: Σορρυ ΜΒ για το off-topic

----------


## stamthedrum

> ειστε off topic.
> 
> MB


Σόρρυ, Παναγιώτη, έχεις δίκιο. My bad...

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Η πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να γίνει λίπος και δεν αποβάλλεται με τα ούρα και τα νεφρά παρά σε απειροελάχιστες ποσότητες. Αν ήταν έτσι, όσοι τρέφονταν μόνο με πρωτεΐνες, δηλαδή κρέας, θα πέθαιναν από την πείνα κάποια στιγμή lol.
> 
> (Φιλικά πάντα)





> Α ΟΚ τότε. Απλά, ξέρεις, είναι κάτι που βλέπω συχνά, λένε ξερω γω πρόσεχε υδατάνθρακες, λίπη, αλλά πρωτεΐνη τρώγε όση θες και παραπάνω να πάρεις θα φύγει με τα ούρα π.χ. Αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό βρε παιδιά, το σώμα χρησιμοποιεί τις πρωτεΐνες σχεδόν 100%. Είτε για σύνθεση άλλων πρωτεϊνών, είτε για παραγωγή ενέργειας είτε για αποθήκευση ενέργειας (λίπος).





> Ισχύει, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι αν φας παρα πολλή θα την αποβάλλεις. Το μόνο που "φεύγει" όταν το υπερκαταναλώνουμε είναι το νερό, ουσιαστικά.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
μακαρι να μην γινοταν λιπος...αν πχ ενας bber 80 κιλων τρωει 3ήκαι περισσοτερα γρ. επι του βαρους του σε πρωτεινη σιγουρα καποιο ποσοστο θα αποθηκευτει σαν λιπος.

Υ.Γ. σορρυ που συνεχισα το off απλως επειδη ειχε γινει quote αυτο που ειχα πει..δεν ξαναστελνω ξανα boss σ αυτο το topic γι αυτο το θεμα..

----------


## noz1989

> μακαρι να μην γινοταν λιπος...αν πχ ενας bber 80 κιλων τρωει 3ήκαι περισσοτερα γρ. επι του βαρους του σε πρωτεινη σιγουρα καποιο ποσοστο θα αποθηκευτει σαν λιπος.
> 
> Υ.Γ. σορρυ που συνεχισα το off απλως επειδη ειχε γινει quote αυτο που ειχα πει..δεν ξαναστελνω ξανα boss σ αυτο το topic γι αυτο το θεμα..


Eγω θελω να ρωτησω το αλλο...

Αν παιρνεις 3γρ η και 4 γρ πρωτεινης per Kg και εισαι ελαφρως υποθερμιοδικως η ισοθερμιδικως, θα λιπωσεις????

Εγω νομιζω πως οχι!!! Το αντιθετο θα γινει μαλλον!

End of off-topic.

----------


## -manos-

παρελαβα απο το φορουμ και εγω συνολο 2 ρεφλεχ μεχρι στιγμης μπορω να πω αριστη η ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης καθως και ο χρονος αποστολης τους :08. Toast:

----------


## CROCOJET

> Αν παιρνεις 3γρ η και 4 γρ πρωτεινης per Kg και εισαι ελαφρως υποθερμιοδικως η ισοθερμιδικως, θα λιπωσεις????


Κατηγορηματικά όχι λέω εγώ. Είναι αδύνατο να λιπώσει κάποιος που κάνει υποθερμιδική δίαιτα και αν συμβαίνει, τ΄τοτε μάλλον η δίαιτα δεν είναι πραγματικά υποθερμιδική.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Eγω θελω να ρωτησω το αλλο...
> 
> Αν παιρνεις 3γρ η και 4 γρ πρωτεινης per Kg και εισαι ελαφρως υποθερμιοδικως η ισοθερμιδικως, θα λιπωσεις????
> 
> Εγω νομιζω πως οχι!!! Το αντιθετο θα γινει μαλλον!
> 
> End of off-topic.


Aν περασεις τα 2γρ per Kg πολυ απλα δεν δημιουργειται θετικοτερο ισοζυγιο αζωτου και με λιγα λογια η παραπανω αυτη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι αχρηση.Αν θα κανεις υποθερμιδικη διατροφη δεν νομιζω να λιπωσεις με την παραπανω ληψη πρωτεινης παντως τα νεφρα σου σιγουρα θα τα πειραξεις!!!

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Eγω θελω να ρωτησω το αλλο...
> 
> Αν παιρνεις 3γρ η και 4 γρ πρωτεινης per Kg και εισαι ελαφρως υποθερμιοδικως η ισοθερμιδικως, θα λιπωσεις????
> 
> Εγω νομιζω πως οχι!!! Το αντιθετο θα γινει μαλλον!
> 
> End of off-topic.


1ον)μ αυτο που ειπες αποκλειεται να γινει end off-topic..αλλιως να μην εκανες ερωτηση...
2ον) :03. Thumb up:  σ αυτα που ειπε ο teffatzis..

----------


## Eddie

Παιδες μου ηρθε σημερα η πρωτεινη απο το e-shop με γευση μπανανα.

Ερωτευτηκα  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: 

Ειναι μακραααααν η καλυτερη γευση που εχω δοκιμασει απο σκονες.Ορισμενοι μπορει να τη βρουν πολυ γλυκια αλλα εμενα αυτο μου αρεσει γιατι εχω να φαω γλυκο κατι μηνες.

Μολις ανοιξα το κουτι σκασανε οι μυρωδιες!!Λεω,ε καλα ολες οι πρωτεινες απο αρωμα καλα τα πανε.Επειιδη ειχα φαει το γευμα μου δε μπορουσα να τη χτυπησω αμεσως πηγα για μπανακι και μολις γυρισα τη δοκιμασα με ανυπομονησια!!Ειναι τελεια και απο γευση και διαλυτοτητα.

Νομιζω θα κανω πολυ καιρο για να αλλαξω πρωτεινη.

----------


## deluxe

Τελικα τι γινεται με τα scoop; Αλλα λεει και αλλα θελει! Τα servings μειωνονται δραματικα με επιπλεον scoop, ειδικα στην καζεϊνη!

----------


## Eddie

> Τελικα τι γινεται με τα scoop; Αλλα λεει και αλλα θελει! Τα servings μειωνονται δραματικα με επιπλεον scoop, ειδικα στην καζεϊνη!


Απλα τα πραγματα,σου γραφει πισω ποσα γρ ειναι το serving.Ας πουμε με 40γρ που ειναι το σερβινγκ βγαζεις 30 δοσεις,εαν εσυ στο serving βαζεις 50 γρ φυσικα και θα μειωθουν.

Πλεον δε μετραω ουτε σκουπ ουτε serving,μονο γραμμαρια.

----------


## deluxe

Ναι, αλλα συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες τους, δλδ με 3 scoop, τα servings θα ειναι μεγαλυτερα, ετσι; 

Εκτος και αν εννοει φουλ γεματο το scoop, αλλα δε μπορω να το γεμισω παραπανω! Θα πεφτει ολη η σκονη κατω.

----------


## Ramrod

Σήμερα μου έφεραν δώρο ένα κιλάκι Instant Whey σοκολάτα.

Ρε παιδιά με προβλημάτισαν 2 πράγματα.
1) το καπάκι γύρω γύρω δεν είχε ζελατίνα (όπως έχουν οι συσκευασίες reflex)
2) Δεν έχει χαρτάκι εοφ επάνω.

Τεσπα, τη δοκίμασα. Όπως είπαν και κάποιοι πιο πριν και στη μυρωδιά και στη γευση βγάζει μια φαρμακίλα και (η σοκολάτα τουλάχιστον) μου φαίνεται λιγάκι άνοστη.
Διαλυτότητα άριστη!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

η σοκολατα σαν γευση που δοκιμασα και γω δεν λεει και πολλα.Απο την στιγμη ομως που ειναι αξιοπιστη εταιρεια κλαιν.Ισα ισα το οτι δεν εχει πλουσια γευση το παιρνω ως οτι δεν εχει πολλα γλυκαντικα

----------


## Ramrod

> η σοκολατα σαν γευση που δοκιμασα και γω δεν λεει και πολλα.Απο την στιγμη ομως που ειναι αξιοπιστη εταιρεια κλαιν.Ισα ισα το οτι δεν εχει πλουσια γευση το παιρνω ως οτι δεν εχει πολλα γλυκαντικα


ναι και εγώ έτσι το σκεφτηκα  :01. Wink: 

το άλλο που έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι το σκουπάκι είναι γαλάζιο... :Confused:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ναι και εγώ έτσι το σκεφτηκα 
> 
> το άλλο που έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι το σκουπάκι είναι γαλάζιο...


σιγα,εμενα της Syntrax που παιρνω τωρα ειναι μοβ.Τεσπα

----------


## Eddie

> η σοκολατα σαν γευση που δοκιμασα και γω δεν λεει και πολλα.Απο την στιγμη ομως που ειναι αξιοπιστη εταιρεια κλαιν.Ισα ισα το οτι δεν εχει πλουσια γευση το παιρνω ως οτι δεν εχει πολλα γλυκαντικα


Μητσο ποια σου αρεσε πιο πολυ,σοκολατα η μπανανα?Αν και τη δοκιμασες με ζεστο νερο,μη ξεχνας :01. Razz: 


Εμενα αυτο που μου αρεσει (τουλαχιστον στη μπανανα) ειναι οτι υπερεχει της γευσης της βρωμης και του waxymaize που ειναι οτι πιο αηδια.Με αλλες πρωτεινες η γευσεις ειναι εντονες,ενω με την ρεφλεξ δε συμβαινει αυτο.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Μητσο ποια σου αρεσε πιο πολυ,σοκολατα η μπανανα?Αν και τη δοκιμασες με ζεστο νερο,μη ξεχνας
> 
> 
> Εμενα αυτο που μου αρεσει (τουλαχιστον στη μπανανα) ειναι οτι υπερεχει της γευσης της βρωμης και του waxymaize που ειναι οτι πιο αηδια.Με αλλες πρωτεινες η γευσεις ειναι εντονες,ενω με την ρεφλεξ δε συμβαινει αυτο.


αν και οπως σου ειπα Bill δεν εχω ξαναπιει αλλη μπανανα και παρολο που την ηπια σε ζεστο σχετικα νερο θα ελεγα μπανανα.Ισως και επειδη εχω πιει αρκετες σοκολατες και αυτο ηταν κατι το διαφορετικο.Καποια στιγμη θα την παρω λογικα :01. Wink:

----------


## geos7

αχ αυτη η γευση φαρμακιλας.....!!!ολα ειναι τελεια μονο εκει χαλαει.... :01. Sad:

----------


## Ramrod

> αχ αυτη η γευση φαρμακιλας.....!!!ολα ειναι τελεια μονο εκει χαλαει....


που?

----------


## geos7

στη βανιλια της instant whey reflex.....

----------


## BillGeo

Nα πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.

Ειχα παρει την γευση Choc-Orange... ενα σας λεω ΜΑΡΚΙΑ!!!
Ειναι να ξερναει κανεις! Γενικα πιστευω οτι οι γευσεις "συνδιασμου" ειναι χαλια!
Εδω μερικες μαρκες δεν τα καταφερνουν στην μονη γευση, θελουν να μας πλασαρουν και συνδιασμους!

Anywhey(!), πολυ καλα τα specs της Reflex, λιγα λιπαρα και ζαχαρη και 80% προτεινη.
Αλλα γιατι δεν αναφερουν οι ατιμοι την χοληστερολη και μας βαζουν σε (κακες) σκεψεις...

----------


## Ramrod

> αχ αυτη η γευση φαρμακιλας.....!!!ολα ειναι τελεια μονο εκει χαλαει....


Ακυρο μαν...καμία σχέση...άλλο διάβασα!

Συμφωνώ, είναι έντονο αλλά εντάξει. Είναι και η φράουλα έτσι?

----------


## FuriousRabbit

Σόρρυ παίδες για το ξέθαμα αλλα χτες παρέλαβα μια σακούλα τις Reflex  για να την δοκιμάσω...Απο γεύση πάρα πολύ καλή(Φράουλα) όπως και σε διαλυτότητα επίσης...Πολύ πρακτική συσκευασία για το ανοιγόκλειμα αλλα το πρόβλημά μου είναι δέν ξέρω άν έχει μέσα μεζούρα(scoop δηλαδη)...Άς μου πεί καποιος που γνωρίζει... Thanks...

----------


## beefmeup

> Πολύ πρακτική συσκευασία για το ανοιγόκλειμα αλλα το πρόβλημά μου είναι δέν ξέρω άν έχει μέσα μεζούρα(scoop δηλαδη)...Άς μου πεί καποιος που γνωρίζει... Thanks...


κανε μια ανασκαφη ρε συ μεσα..με ενα πηρουνι η κατι μακρυ(μην παει αλλου το μυαλο σου :01. Razz:  )

συνηθως εχουν μεσα σκουπ,απλα ειναι θαμενο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παντως ρε παιδια ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο το σκουπ....της MRM η Metabolic Whey που επαιρνα πριν την Instant που παρελαβα χθες απο το e-shop,ειναι το 2πλασιο... :01. Unsure: και εχουν την ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης...τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα υπαρχει στην πυκνοτητα???

----------


## FuriousRabbit

Έχω ψάξει φίλε αλλα δέν έχω πετύχει τίποτα μέσα...Δέν θέλω τώρα να κάθομαι να την αδειάζω... Απλά ρώτησα μήπως δέν έχει και ψάχνω άδικα...Βασικά πόση χωρητικότητα έχει τη μεζούρα τις συγκεκριμένης πρωτείνης??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Έχω ψάξει φίλε αλλα δέν έχω πετύχει τίποτα μέσα...Δέν θέλω τώρα να κάθομαι να την αδειάζω... Απλά ρώτησα μήπως δέν έχει και ψάχνω άδικα...Βασικά πόση χωρητικότητα έχει τη μεζούρα τις συγκεκριμένης πρωτείνης??


 εχει ρε!!!!τι λες τωρα...σκαψε περισσοτερο...και γω εψαξα χ8ες που την παρελαβα λιγο και το βρηκα

----------


## Ramrod

> παντως ρε παιδια ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο το σκουπ....της MRM η Metabolic Whey που επαιρνα πριν την Instant που παρελαβα χθες απο το e-shop,ειναι το 2πλασιο...και εχουν την ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης...τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα υπαρχει στην πυκνοτητα???


στην Instant Whey η δοσολογία είναι 2 scoop όχι ένα. Προσέχετε με αυτά ρε σεις! Καλύτερα ζυγίστε σε ζυγαριά.

Εγώ ότι whey και να πάρω πάντα σα δόση βάζω 30γρ, δε μπλεκω με τα scoop.

----------


## thegravijia

> στην Instant Whey η δοσολογία είναι 2 scoop όχι ένα. Προσέχετε με αυτά ρε σεις! Καλύτερα ζυγίστε σε ζυγαριά.
> 
> Εγώ ότι whey και να πάρω πάντα σα δόση βάζω 30γρ, δε μπλεκω με τα scoop.


δηλ ρε συ το ενα σκουπ της ρεφλεξ ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει?

----------


## Eddie

> δηλ ρε συ το ενα σκουπ της ρεφλεξ ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει?


Noμιζω 12.5,αν λεμε για το μικρο.Σαν αυτο που ειχες με την καζεινη.

----------


## Ramrod

> Noμιζω 12.5,αν λεμε για το μικρο.Σαν αυτο που ειχες με την καζεινη.


+1

Δηλαδή για να πετύχεις 30 γρ σκόνης θες κάτι παραπάνω απο 2 scoop

----------


## alexfrag18

παιδια καλησπερα αγορασα προσφατα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη κ θα ηθελα να μου πειτε 2 scoop των 25 ml αυτο που εχει μεσα το κουτι δηλαδη ,αντοιστιχουν σιγουρα σε περιπου 25g?

----------


## Johnnie_Walker

> παιδια καλησπερα αγορασα προσφατα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη κ θα ηθελα να μου πειτε 2 scoop των 25 ml αυτο που εχει μεσα το κουτι δηλαδη ,αντοιστιχουν σιγουρα σε περιπου 25g?


Αν εννοεις την instant whey τοτε δυο scoop των 25 ml περιεχουν 20 gr πρωτεινης, αν εννοεις την micellar casein τοτε δυο scoop των 25 ml περιεχουν περιπου 24 gr πρωτεινης.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια syntrax vs reflex τι λετε?

----------


## Adinamos

Ασσος δαγκωτο.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Στανταρακι?

----------


## Adinamos

Ε ναι. Αλλα και οφ τοπικ κιολας!

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια syntrax vs reflex τι λετε?


Oι 2 αγαπημένες μου...

Αμα σε ενδιαφέρει η γευση πολύ πάρε syntrax... :03. Thumb up: 

Reflex έχει καλύτερες αναλογιες, αλλά η φαρμακίλα είναι έντονη...δεν είναι πολύ χάλια πάντως, συνηθίζεται, μη φανταστείς τίποτα τραγικό...

----------


## Mitsen

> Έχω ψάξει φίλε αλλα δέν έχω πετύχει τίποτα μέσα...Δέν θέλω τώρα να κάθομαι να την αδειάζω... Απλά ρώτησα μήπως δέν έχει και ψάχνω άδικα...Βασικά πόση χωρητικότητα έχει τη μεζούρα τις συγκεκριμένης πρωτείνης??


Παίδες ούτε εγώ έχω βρει σκουπάκι στη σακούλα των 4.4 κιλών της Reflex (ναι έψαξα με πιρούνι και δεν βρήκα μέχρι που την τελειωσα).

Αλλα πλέον δεν μετρώ με "μεζούρες" την ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης αλλα με ζυγαριά ακριβειας. 
Πάντως η γεύση choco-mint είναι αθλια! :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke: 
Δεν μαρεσει ο συνδυασμός των 2 γεύσεων αν έχετε στο νου καλύτερη γεύση Reflex με χαρά να ακούσω!

----------


## metalwar

η σακουλα δεν εχει σκουπακι παιδια. αν διαβαζεις και πισω απο τη σακουλα οδηγίες, θα δεις οτι λεει οτι χρισημοποιείς 2 κουταλιές σούπας περίπου για δόση  :01. Wink: 
εκτος αν έχεις σκουπακι απο κουβα.

----------


## Eddie

Μitsen πολυ καλα λογια ακουω για την φραουλα!

Εγω καζεινη που δοκιμασα παντως φραουλα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.

----------


## Mitsen

> η σακουλα δεν εχει σκουπακι παιδια. αν διαβαζεις και πισω απο τη σακουλα οδηγίες, θα δεις οτι λεει οτι χρισημοποιείς 2 κουταλιές σούπας περίπου για δόση 
> εκτος αν έχεις σκουπακι απο κουβα.


κααααααλά! αν βασιζόμασταν στις κουταλιές τις σούπας για δοσολογία θα γελούσε και το παρδαλό κατσίκι! :01. Mr. Green: 



> Μitsen πολυ καλα λογια ακουω για την φραουλα!
> 
> Εγω καζεινη που δοκιμασα παντως φραουλα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.


Μπίλι, αν και έχω άσχημες αναμνήσεις από την φράουλα της ON θα το επιχειρήσω, αλλα αυτή τη φορα όχι σακούλα!

----------


## Ramrod

> Μπίλι, αν και έχω άσχημες αναμνήσεις από την φράουλα της ON θα το επιχειρήσω, αλλα αυτή τη φορα όχι σακούλα!


Εννοείται, όταν δοκιμάζουμε νέες γευσεις δε παιρνουμε μεγάλες ποσότητες...κιλάκι είαι το καλύτερο...

Αν και η φράουλα όντως πρέπει να λέει...

----------


## f-panos

Κ στη δικη μου την σακουλα των 4,4 κιλων δεν ειχε σκουπ χρησιμοποιουσα το σκουπ της gold standard.

Φραουλα ειχα πάρει μετρια η γευση οχι κατι ιδαιτερο

----------


## Georges

Το ατού της reflex δεν είναι η γεύση αλλά η ποιότητά της (αν όλα όσα αναγράφει στην ετικέτα ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα). Όλες οι γεύσεις της είναι μέτριες

----------


## Ramrod

> Το ατού της reflex δεν είναι η γεύση αλλά η ποιότητά της (αν όλα όσα αναγράφει στην ετικέτα ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα). Όλες οι γεύσεις της είναι μέτριες


Αυτό μπορεί να είναι και καλό όμως...

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω παντως που εχω συνηθισει σε κλασσικες γευσεις την βρίσκω ικανοποιητικη,(με βανίλλια παίζω Only),δεν ειμια πολυ των εντονων γευσεων και δεν το βρίσκω δυσαρεστο.

----------


## dionisos

Στην αρχή αν έχεις συνηθίσει με άλλες γεύσεις σου φαίνεται κάπως αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό κατεβαίνει άνετα!

----------


## kyriakos23

παιδια η γευση σαν πια αλλη μιαζει?π.χ μοιαζει με την ον?

----------


## Georges

Δεν μοιάζει με κάποια άλλη.

----------


## Mitsen

> Στην αρχή αν έχεις συνηθίσει με άλλες γεύσεις σου φαίνεται κάπως αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό κατεβαίνει άνετα!


+1 :03. Thumb up: 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, Εξάλλου ούτε εγώ είμαι των εντονων γεύσεων-όχι ότι δεν μου αρέσουν αλλα έχω την τάση να τσιμπάω συνεχεια κουταλιές 




> παιδια η γευση σαν πια αλλη μιαζει?π.χ μοιαζει με την ον?


Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι η Choco-mint φέρνει λίγο στην double rich chocolate της ON αν αφαιρέσεις την γεύση της μέντας. Πολλές ομοιότητες στην διαλυτότητα και η ίδια νερουλή κάπως γεύση...
Η Ποιότητα της Reflex κοροφη σε όλα τα προϊόντα τις και αυτό αρκεί!

----------


## FuriousRabbit

Εγώ πήρα φράουλα γεύση και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν πολύ καλή....Απο διαλυτότητα μια χαρά επίσης.... Τώρα θα πάρω άλλη μια σακούλα αλλα δέν ξέρω τι γεύση να δοκιμάσω....

----------


## kyriakos23

με πεισατε θα την δοκιμασω! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

ειμαι μεταξυ αυτης και της optimum την gold
δε βλεπω και καμια διαφορα,εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## Ramrod

> ειμαι μεταξυ αυτης και της optimum την gold
> δε βλεπω και καμια διαφορα,εσεις τι λετε?


Έχουν διαφορά στη γευση...και στην τιμή συνήθως...

Εγώ σαν εταιρεία θα προτιμούσα reflex πάντως...

----------


## exkaliber

εχεις δικιο ram
η reflex kostizei 8 euro λιγοτερα και εχει 18 παραπανω servings :01. Mr. Green: 

κι εγω προς την reglex κλεινω,γι αυτο ειπα να ρωτησω να μου ει καποιος που τις εχει δοκιμασει

----------


## Ramrod

> εχεις δικιο ram
> η reflex kostizei 8 euro λιγοτερα και εχει 18 παραπανω servings
> 
> κι εγω προς την reglex κλεινω,γι αυτο ειπα να ρωτησω να μου ει καποιος που τις εχει δοκιμασει


Η Reflex εχει χειρότερη γευση αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δε με πολυνοιάζει...
Καλύτερα πάρε την instant whey, άποψή μου...θα βάλεις και τη δεξτρόζη μέσα και θα γλυκάνει περισσότερο... :01. Wink:

----------


## kyriakos23

σαν την ηρακλης δεν φανταζομαι να ειναι ετσι αηδια σωστα?

----------


## Mitsen

> σαν την *ηρακλης* δεν φανταζομαι να ειναι ετσι αηδια σωστα?


*Αυτή* η καημένη προτεινουλα δεν άφησε κανένα ευχαριστημένο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

βασικα εχει καμια διαφορα η instant whey απο την instant whey _deluxe_???

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Αυτή* η καημένη προτεινουλα δεν άφησε κανένα ευχαριστημένο?


Ρε παιδια εγω το εχω ξαναπει,εχω δουλεψει την βανιλια,μια ωραια,απαλη και διακριτικη γευση είχε...Ενταξει,δεν ηταν η σουπερ ντούπερ βανίλλια που θα ηθελες να την πινεις κ σαν ρόφημα στην καφετερια όπως ακουω για πολλες αλλα δεν ειναι και αυτο το ζητουμενο.

----------


## deluxe

Για την "ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ" λενε πριν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω καταλαβα ότι απλα την συνεκριναν με τον Ηρακλη,οταν ο αλλος γραφει 




> Η Reflex εχει χειρότερη γευση αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δε με πολυνοιάζει...





> σαν την ηρακλης δεν φανταζομαι να ειναι ετσι αηδια σωστα?


αλλα η βασικη αναφορα ειναι για την Reflex.Anyway

----------


## exkaliber

> βασικα εχει καμια διαφορα η instant whey απο την instant whey _deluxe_???


ξερει κανεις???

----------


## exkaliber

βασικα απο οτι ειδα πρεπει να διαφερουν στην γευση μονο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω λίγο που τσεκαρα συστατικα διαφερουν σε αναλογία πρωτεινων-υδατανθρακων

----------


## exkaliber

> Eγω λίγο που τσεκαρα συστατικα διαφερουν σε αναλογία πρωτεινων-υδατανθρακων


μα οχι,ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια!!!!
μηπως ειδες micro whey??

----------


## pikos

Η γεύση σοκολάτα πως είναι ; Κανονική ψιλο ελαφριά; Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω κι εγω. Διαλύεται έυκολα ;

----------


## Ramrod

> Η γεύση σοκολάτα πως είναι ; Κανονική ψιλο ελαφριά; Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω κι εγω. Διαλύεται έυκολα ;


Είναι πολύ ελαφριά, ίσα που τη νιώθεις...απλά έχει την κλασική φαρμακίλα της ρεφλεξ.

Διαλύεται πανεύκολα, ίσως η πιο ευδιάλυτη πρωτεϊνη (concentrate) που έχω δοκιμάσει...

----------


## El Topo

> Εγω παντως που εχω συνηθισει σε κλασσικες γευσεις την βρίσκω ικανοποιητικη,(με βανίλλια παίζω Only),δεν ειμια πολυ των εντονων γευσεων και δεν το βρίσκω δυσαρεστο.


+1
Κι εγώ βανίλια παίρνω και είναι μια χαρά. Δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από γεύση, άλλωστε δε με ενδιαφέρει να την πίνω σαν μιλκ σέηκ. Απλά να κατεβάζεται ευχάριστα και σε αυτό με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα.

Από διαλυτότητα πάλι δε σκίζει, αλλά με λίγο χτυπηματάκι παραπάνω όλα οκ..

----------


## pikos

Βασικά εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να μην έχει έντονη γεύση απλά να πίνεται ευχάριστα, θα την δοκιμάσω την περιμένω.

----------


## pikos

Λοιπον δοκίμασα τη σοκολάτα έχει μια πολύ ελαφρια γεύση λίγο περίεργη αλλά όχι γλυκια ούτε βαριά. Με την καμία δεν έχει την γλύκα της whey shake. Βασικά προτιμώ μια ελαφριά γεύση αν κάνει δουλειά είναι οκ ίσως δοκιμάσω και καμια άλλη γεύση στο επόμενο κουτί. Διαλύθηκε εύκολα με πιρούνι. 

Για όποιον θέλει μαι ελαφριά γεύση ας την δοκιμάσει σίγουρα θα πίνεται πιο εύκολα το πρωί με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι....

----------


## ierapetra

παιδια προφιλ αμινοξεων ξερουμε?????? βασικα αναμεσα σε instant whey k micro whey  ποια μ προτηνετε και γτ ????

----------


## outnumb

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/pdf/...owhey_2009.pdf
http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/pdf/..._whey_2010.pdf
η micro ειναι isolate, δλδ ταχειας αποροφησεως και ειναι ιδανικη κυριως για μετα την προπονηση

----------


## ierapetra

πια μ προτηνεις να παρω????? :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> πια μ προτηνεις να παρω?????


Αν την αντέχει η τσέπη σου πάρε την Micro, αλλιώς και η instant μια χαρά είναι...

----------


## exkaliber

> παιδια προφιλ αμινοξεων ξερουμε?????? βασικα αναμεσα σε instant whey k micro whey  ποια μ προτηνετε και γτ ????


NAI 
 ειναι ιδιο με την bulk

----------


## ierapetra

ειχα τιν ιδεα πως ειχαν περιπου τιν ιδια τιμη αλλα τωρα προσεξα πως δν εχει 4 κιλη micro.... :/   για peptide fusion?? ti exete na pite??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ειχα τιν ιδεα πως ειχαν περιπου τιν ιδια τιμη αλλα τωρα προσεξα πως δν εχει 4 κιλη micro.... :/ για peptide fusion?? ti exete na pite??


 τσιμπα την Instant,πιο φτηνη απο τις αλλες νομιζω,τουλαχιστον απο την micro!!!αυτη παιρνω κ γω και ειναι πολυ καλη,γευση και διαλυτοτητα !!!και απο τις αξιοπιστες εταιρεις!!

----------


## ierapetra

δες τιμες **** € με ΦΠΑ 2.270 instant. *****€ με ΦΠΑ 4,4kila 
.......**** whey petide whey 2.1 kila... **** € με ΦΠΑ 4 kila  :01. Wink: 
αλλα δν ξερω αν υπαρχει αξιοπιστια απο το μαγαζι...  :01. Wink:  ενας γνωστος μ , μ ειχε πει οτι αυτα τα μαγαζια περνουν τις πρωτεινες σε βαρελια και τα βαζουν αυτοι στις κουτες..... εχετε ακουσει τπτ??? δν λεω για τιν αιτερια αλλα για το μαγαζιι οποιος 8ελει παραπανω πληροφοριες ενα μνμ ....

**** Δεν επιτρεπονται να αναγραφονται τιμες στο φόρουμ,πλην τουτου οι τιμες συνεχως αλλαζουν και όταν καποιος διαβαζει ετεροχρονισμενα ενα τόπικ δημιουργείται συγχυση.Μods Team****

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δες τιμες **** € με ΦΠΑ 2.270 instant. *****€ με ΦΠΑ 4,4kila 
> .......**** whey petide whey 2.1 kila... **** € με ΦΠΑ 4 kila 
> αλλα δν ξερω αν υπαρχει αξιοπιστια απο το μαγαζι...  ενας γνωστος μ , μ ειχε πει οτι αυτα τα μαγαζια περνουν τις πρωτεινες σε βαρελια και τα βαζουν αυτοι στις κουτες..... εχετε ακουσει τπτ??? δν λεω για τιν αιτερια αλλα για το μαγαζιι οποιος 8ελει παραπανω πληροφοριες ενα μνμ ....


 

αυτο δε το εχω ακουσει!!!αλλα για ποια μαγαζια λες?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## ierapetra

Απαγορευεται να γραψω το Name η κανω λα8ος  :01. Razz:  στειλε private

----------


## El Topo

> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/pdf/...owhey_2009.pdf
> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/pdf/..._whey_2010.pdf
> η micro ειναι isolate, δλδ ταχειας αποροφησεως και ειναι ιδανικη κυριως για μετα την προπονηση


Απ'ό,τι είδα, αμινοξέα έχουν ακριβώς τα ίδια.

Οπότε, αν βάλουμε στη μέση και τη διαφορά τιμής, δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να προτιμήσει κανείς τη micro.

----------


## sofos

> Απ'ό,τι είδα, αμινοξέα έχουν ακριβώς τα ίδια.
> 
> Οπότε, αν βάλουμε στη μέση και τη διαφορά τιμής, δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να προτιμήσει κανείς τη micro.


αυτο πως εγινε?γιατι η μια στο ενα σκουπ δινει παραπανω γραμμαρια πρωτεινης πως βγαινουν τα αμινοξεα ανα σκουπ το ιδιο?  :02. Shock:

----------


## sofos

παιδες μια ερωτηση ξερουμε ποσο χοληστερινη κ ασβεστιο εχει η instant?γιατι θελω να την παρω απο βδομαδα κ με ενδιαφερει  :01. Smile:

----------


## tommygunz

> αυτο πως εγινε?γιατι η μια στο ενα σκουπ δινει παραπανω γραμμαρια πρωτεινης πως βγαινουν τα αμινοξεα ανα σκουπ το ιδιο?


Βασικά αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικα δεν αναφέρεται για το scoop αυτό που λες...  Λέει για 100 γραμμάρια whey. 

Δηλαδή δεν λέει για 100 γραμμάρια σκόνης που βρίσκεται μέσα στο κουτί, λέει πως αυτό είναι το προφίλ αμινοξέων για 100 γραμμάρια καθαρής whey.

----------


## den23

Serving size: 25g
Energy 93kcal
Protein 19.5g
Carbohydrate 0.9g
Fat 1.3g
Sodium 55mg
Potassium 243mg
Digezyme 40mg
Lactospore 50 million spores
Alanine 54mg
Aspartic Acid 101mg
Arginine 18mg
Cysteine/Cystine 27mg
Glutamic Acid/Glutamine 164mg
Glycine 17mg
Histidine 14mg
Isoleucine 71mg
Leucine 97mg
Lysine 90mg
Methionine 21mg
Phenylalanine 26mg
Proline 60mg
Serine 52mg
Threonine 83mg
Trytophan 16mg
Tyrosine 29mg
Valine 61mg
αυτό εδώ είναι το προφίλ αμινοξέων της instant... το βρήκα σε αγγλικό site.. δεν είναι πολύ λίγα τα amino??? το λέω επειδή έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω διπλα από κάθε αμινοξύ στις πρωτεΐνες νούμερα όπως 1200mg, 500mg κλπ.. αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να παίρνει κανεις και extra αμινοξέα άμα την παίρνει??

----------


## Polyneikos

Μηπως επειδη το serving size ειναι 25 γρ προιοντος που στις περισσότερες είναι 30-35;

----------


## f-panos

Μου φαινονται λαθος, γιατι αν τα προσθεσεις ολα μαζι θα πρεπει να σου βγαζουν αρθροισμα 19500mg αφου η δοση περιεχει 19,5 γρ πρωτεινη

θα πρεπει να ειναι τυπογραφικο λαθος

----------


## den23

και εμενα για λάθος μου φαίνεται.. και 30gr να το υπολογίζεις πάλι τα amino βγαίνουν ελεεινά λίγα... λάθος πρέπει να ναι, απλά με παραξενεύει που δεν το έχουν διορθώσει εδώ και κάνα μηνα που το χω δει..

----------


## sofos

τα αμινοξεα αν βγαινουν παραπανω ειναι  γιατι καποιος εκανε λαθος κ ειδες τις micro τα αμινοξεα διοτι για την instant η εταιρια δε λεει ποσα δινει σε καθε δοση....

----------


## den23

τα αμινοξέα δεν βγαίνουν παραπάνω από το συνηθισμένο αλλα ΠΟΛΎ λιγότερα... επίσης την instant είδα είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό, σε αγγλικό site το είδα...

----------


## sofos

> τα αμινοξέα δεν βγαίνουν παραπάνω από το συνηθισμένο αλλα ΠΟΛΎ λιγότερα... επίσης την instant είδα είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό, σε αγγλικό site το είδα...


μπες στο σαητ της εταιριας κ δες αυτο που λεω...

----------


## den23

δίκιο έχεις ότι δεν τα δίνει  :01. Wink: , απλά το site που το διάβασα τα λέει.. πάντως σίγουρα είναι λάθος αυτά p έχει t site...

----------


## apolitosmakis

Γεια σας παιδιά το πρώτο μου ποστ είναι αυτό αλλά σας διαβάζω πολλή καιρό ….μυστικά  οπός και πολλοί άλλοι…..
Έχω δοκιμάσει διαφορές μάρκες….
Αλλά εδω στην Ελλάδα την reflex  την έχετε και καλά για κάλλη…..
Αυτήν η εταιρία  στην Αγγλία την έχουν για τα μπάζα… βασικά ξεκίνησε αντιγράφοντας την maximuslces.....
Είναι πολλή κατώτερης ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη διότι βάζουν πολλή wheat protein το γράφουν κιόλας στην ετικέτα…. βάζουν ένα 30% από σόγια και τέλος….. όχι ότι είναι κακό αλλά είναι 
πολλή χειρότερο και από το να έβαζαν  καζεΐνη…..

Το profile  τον αμινοξέων είναι αυτό που λέει αλλά από πια πηγή??????
Για αυτό όλα τα blend  είναι απάτη….. εκτός αν δεν γράφουν καθόλου κάτι για soy, wheat 
Αν γράφουν τότε κλαφτα Χαράλαμπε……

----------


## Ramrod

> Έχω δοκιμάσει διαφορές μάρκες….
> Αλλά εδω στην Ελλάδα την reflex  την έχετε και καλά για κάλλη…..
> Αυτήν η εταιρία  στην Αγγλία την έχουν για τα μπάζα… βασικά ξεκίνησε αντιγράφοντας την maximuslces.....
> Είναι πολλή κατώτερης ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη διότι βάζουν πολλή wheat protein το γράφουν κιόλας στην ετικέτα…. βάζουν ένα 30% από σόγια και τέλος….. όχι ότι είναι κακό αλλά είναι 
> πολλή χειρότερο και από το να έβαζαν  καζεΐνη…..
> 
> Το profile  τον αμινοξέων είναι αυτό που λέει αλλά από πια πηγή??????
> Για αυτό όλα τα blend  είναι απάτη….. εκτός αν δεν γράφουν καθόλου κάτι για soy, wheat 
> Αν γράφουν τότε κλαφτα Χαράλαμπε……


Γεια σου και εσένα...

Πρώτο ποστ στην αξιολόγηση ενός συμπληρώματος. Αυτο πολλοί το θεωρούν ύποπτο να ξέρεις, και εγώ μαζί...

Λοιπόν,
Έχεις κάποια έγγυρη πηγή που να λέει ότι στην Αγγλία και γενικά έξω τη θεωρούν για τα μπάζα? Γιατί έγώ άλλα διαβάζω...

H Instant Whey είναι πρωτεϊνη ορού γάλακτος! Ούτε καζεϊνη, ούτε wheat ούτε soy. Χωρίς να δουλευω για την εταιρεία και να έχω κάποιο όφελος σου λέω πως wheat γράφει λόγο της γλουταμίνης που *λέει* πως περιέχει, και soy λεκιθίνη έχουν σε συντριπτική πλειοψηφία *όλες* οι καλές και μη εταιρείες. Έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την επεξεργασία και λιγότερο με το αν αποτελεί πηγή πρωτεϊνης. Στη ετικέτα γράφει με σειρά (ποσότητας φαντάζομαι) τις κύριες πηγες πρωτεϊνης. Επίσης να σου πω πως δεν θεωρείται ούτε είναι blend πρωτεϊνών αλλά whey concentrate επειδή η κύρια πηγή της είναι ο ορός γαλάκτος και κυρίως το συμπυκνωμα ορού γάλακτος...

Και κάτι τελευταιο, ποιος σου είπε ότι ένα κουτί πρωτεϊνης ή άλλου συμπληρώματος, οποιασδήποτε εταιρείας, έχει απαραίτητα αυτά που γράφει? Εγώ για τη reflex το πιστευω, εσύ μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος γι αυτές που χρησιμοποιείς?

Καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## Mitsen

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## apolitosmakis

Για τη ρε παιδί  είναι ύποπτο?????????????????????????????

Ήμουν έτοιμος να φύγω…. Αλλά με  γύρισες πίσω….

Ήμουν πολλά χρόνια Αγγλία

Όχι δεν με κατάλαβες το γραφεί για τα peptide glutamine....και δεν είπα ότι έχει η συγκεκριμένη σόγια 
Είπα ότι έχει wheat...Protein σιταριού……

Kai όντος είναι blend…… γραφεί κατά σειρά isolate, concentrate και muscle drive και se TM (trade mark)  πεπτίδια  γλουταμινης….
Αν πιστεύεις λοιπόν ότι οπός τα γράφουν έτσι κατά σειρά είναι και τα ποσοστά …εγώ πάλη όχι… αλλά …….
Οκ… μπορεί και να είναι….34%-33%-32%

Άρα τρως και αγοράζεις σιτάρι…. ούτε καν καζεΐνη δηλαδή….

Αλλά εγώ νομίζω ότι ….δεν είναι  έτσι


Soy lecithin είναι λίπος…….. και δεν αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό καθόλου….
( και η λογική σου στο ότι επειδή το έχουν πολλές εταιρία άρα είναι οκ….. δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λογική του κόσμου…)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εσυ δλδ ποια θεωρεις καλη ας πουμε??καλυτερη απο την Ινσταντ??

----------


## El Topo

Εγώ για καλή την έχω γι'αυτό και τη χρησιμοποιώ και τώρα που τελειώνει σκέφτομαι να την ξαναγοράσω.

Αλλά μ'έβαλαν σε σκέψεις αυτά που λες φίλε, αν κι έχω ακούσει πως στην Αγγλία δεν την έχουν για την πλάκα αλλά είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο.

Τι πιστεύεις, πως δεν είναι αποδοτική σαν πρωτεϊνη ή δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας?

----------


## sofos

παιδες η instant whey ειναι 80αρα οπως ισχυριζεται η εταιρια?διοτι πολλες 80αρες δινουν κατι παραπανω απο 20γρ ανα σκουπ...

----------


## apolitosmakis

Χαχαχαχα

Δεν θα με αφήσετε να κοιμηθώ

Απλά Λέο  ότι έχει  σιτάρι …αυτό μόνο

Θα αγόραζες μια από σιτάρι η σόγια η από καζεΐνη??????????

Άσε που δεν έχει και καθόλου  ζαχαριτες…. άρα φουλ από γλυκαντικά, χημεία με akesulfame kai sucraloze….θα μου Πης όλες έχουν αλλά καλύτερα θα ήταν να είχε ζάχαρη  1 γραμμαριο παρά γλυκαντικά τόσα πολλά….


Και θεωρώ ότι μια καλή πρωτεΐνη είναι σκέτη  concentrate   που έχει και το λίπος της….

Η τελος παντον ένα  blend χωρίς σόγια σιτάρι και καζεΐνη (η χειρότερη μορφή προτείνων για μένα)

----------


## apolitosmakis

Αποδοτική δεν είναι το προφίλ αμινοξέων είναι αυτό που λέει αλλά το το  θέμα από πια πηγή

----------


## Ramrod

> Για τη ρε παιδί  είναι ύποπτο?????????????????????????????
> 
> Ήμουν πολλά χρόνια Αγγλία
> 
> Όχι δεν με κατάλαβες το γραφεί για τα peptide glutamine....και δεν είπα ότι έχει η συγκεκριμένη σόγια 
> Είπα ότι έχει wheat...Protein σιταριού……
> 
> Kai όντος είναι blend…… γραφεί κατά σειρά isolate, concentrate και muscle drive και se TM (trade mark)  πεπτίδια  γλουταμινης….
> Αν πιστεύεις λοιπόν ότι οπός τα γράφουν έτσι κατά σειρά είναι και τα ποσοστά …εγώ πάλη όχι… αλλά …….
> ...


Αναφέρεσαι στο "Muscle Drive" το οποίο σύμφωνα με την ετικέτα είναι peptide bonded glutamine...όλες οι υπολοιπες πηγές σύμφωνα με την ετικέτα είναι whey.

Και σε ρωτάω, απο που συμπεραίνει κανείς ότι η πρωτεϊνη της προέρχεται απο wheat. Επειδή περιέχει γλουταμίνη? Με την ίδια λογική και επειδή γράφει soy lecithin θα μπορούσε να είναι πρωτεϊνη σόγιας!

Ναι ξέρω, θα μου πεις ότι δεν είναι όπως τα γράφει η ετικέτα απαραίτητα. Συμφωνοι. Και πως μπορώ να το γνωρίζω αυτό? Για οποιαδηποτε εταιρεία...

Έχεις χημική ανάλυση που να υποστηρίζει αυτά που λες? Η ετικέτα της εταιρείας πάντως δεν υποννοεί κάτι τέτοιο...

Και ας πούμε πως είναι 50-50? Απο τη στιγμή που έχει πηγή η οποία παρέχει τα BCAA's τα οποία χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός πάλι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

Ας το πάμε αλλιώς...
Εσύ ποιά εταιρεία θεωρείς καλή? Και ποιά εταιρεία θεωρείται καλή στην Αγγλία.

Γιατί εγώ στο BB.com βλέπω πως οι περισσότεροι μόνο καλά λόγια έχουν αν πουν για τη Reflex! Και πολλοί απο UK.
Μήπως είναι μούφα και το εν λόγο site?

----------


## apolitosmakis

> Αναφέρεσαι στο "Muscle Drive" το οποίο σύμφωνα με την ετικέτα είναι peptide bonded glutamine...όλες οι υπολοιπες πηγές σύμφωνα με την ετικέτα είναι whey.
> 
> Και σε ρωτάω, απο που συμπεραίνει κανείς ότι η πρωτεϊνη της προέρχεται απο wheat. Επειδή περιέχει γλουταμίνη? Με την ίδια λογική και επειδή γράφει soy lecithin θα μπορούσε να είναι πρωτεϊνη σόγιας!
> 
> Ναι ξέρω, θα μου πεις ότι δεν είναι όπως τα γράφει η ετικέτα απαραίτητα. Συμφωνοι. Και πως μπορώ να το γνωρίζω αυτό? Για οποιαδηποτε εταιρεία...
> 
> Έχεις χημική ανάλυση που να υποστηρίζει αυτά που λες? Η ετικέτα της εταιρείας πάντως δεν υποννοεί κάτι τέτοιο...
> 
> Και ας πούμε πως είναι 50-50? Απο τη στιγμή που έχει πηγή η οποία παρέχει τα BCAA's τα οποία χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός πάλι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...
> ...



αρα και μια soy isolate einai super....το αμινοξεα ειναι ολα οκ...αρα  δεν χριαζομαστε  whey  .....sosta?

αυτο δεν λες?

----------


## apolitosmakis

του ηρακλη η προτεινη ειναι 100000 φορες καλητερη....απο αυτην

και απο αιγοπροβαιο γαλα ...καλιτερο απο της αγελαδας,....και σε προφιλ και απορποφιση

----------


## apolitosmakis

> παιδες η instant whey ειναι 80αρα οπως ισχυριζεται η εταιρια?διοτι πολλες 80αρες δινουν κατι παραπανω απο 20γρ ανα σκουπ...


μην πιστεύεις ότι είναι 80 μόνο από whey.....είναι και από σιτάρι.....

----------


## Ramrod

> αρα και μια soy isolate einai super....το αμινοξεα ειναι ολα οκ...αρα  δεν χριαζομαστε  whey  .....sosta?
> 
> αυτο δεν λες?


Σε καμία περίπτωση. Η πρωτεϊνη σόγιας έχει χαμηλότερη βιολογική αξία και ασθενέστερο προφίλ αμινοξέων απο τον ορο γάλακτος.

Εκτός αυτού έχει και άλλα αρνητικά...

Αυτό που λες είναι εν μέρη άσχετο απο τη στιγμή που μιλάς για μια μεμονενη πηγή πρωτεϊνης.

Σα να λες, είναι καλύτερα να φάω φακές ή κοτόπουλο με ρύζι?

Εγώ σου μιλάω για κοτόπουλο* και* φακές?

Εκτός και αν τελικά εννοείς πως δεν έχει καθόλου whey μέσα αλλά είναι μόνο wheat protein...

Αυτό που λες είναι εικασίες πως επειδή στην ετικέτα αναγράφει πως περιέχει glutamine (extracted from wheat protein), το οποίο είναι αμινοξύ και όχι πρωτεϊνη, τότε η πηγή πρωτεϊνης κατα κύριο λόγο είναι το σιτάρι. Και εγώ σου λέω ότι μέσα περιέχει κυρίως whey isolate! Εχω χημική ανάλυση στα χέρια μου για να το αποδείξω? Όχι.

Απο τη στιγμή που αγοράζεις whey *concentrate*  είναι ευνόητο πως απο το blend *whey* πρωτεϊνών που έχει μέσα η συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία είναι concentrate!

Αν σε κλέβει η εταιρεία δε μπορείς να το ξέρεις. Αν όμως μπορείς να μου εγγυηθείς με αποδείξεις πως κάποια έχει αυτά που γράφει μέσα εγώ θα την αγοράσω!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Σε καμία περίπτωση. Η πρωτεϊνη σόγιας έχει χαμηλότερη βιολογική αξία και ασθενέστερο προφίλ αμινοξέων απο τον ορο γάλακτος.
> 
> Εκτός αυτού έχει και άλλα αρνητικά...
> 
> Αυτό που λες είναι εν μέρη άσχετο απο τη στιγμή που μιλάς για μια μεμονενη πηγή πρωτεϊνης.
> 
> Σα να λες, είναι καλύτερα να φάω φακές ή κοτόπουλο με ρύζι?
> 
> Εγώ σου μιλάω για κοτόπουλο* και* φακές?
> ...





> του ηρακλη η προτεινη ειναι 100000 φορες καλητερη....απο αυτην
> 
> και απο αιγοπροβαιο γαλα ...καλιτερο απο της αγελαδας,....και σε προφιλ και απορποφιση


  ρε συ Ramrod τι καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι....βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου απο το απο πανω ποστ.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ramrod

> ρε παιδια τωρα βασικα αυτην ειναι ελλινικη???
> 
> γιατι αν ειναι σαν του ηρακλη να μου λειπετε......





> του ηρακλη η προτεινη ειναι 100000 φορες καλητερη....απο αυτην
> 
> και απο αιγοπροβαιο γαλα ...καλιτερο απο της αγελαδας,....και σε προφιλ και απορποφιση


 :08. Turtle: 




> ρε συ Ramrod τι καθεσαι και ασχολεισαι....βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου απο το απο πανω ποστ....


ελα ντε...

----------


## sobral

χωρίς να αποκλείω αυτά που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω, μου φαινεται περίεργο η reflex να είναι μούφα. ίσα ίσα δεν έχω ακούσει από κανέναν κακά σχόλια. Και τα ψάχνω πολυ αυτά σε σχέση με την ποιότητα. Για άλλες αγγλικές έχω ακουσει(που μάλιστα φέρουν κ ισο9001 κ ισο17025 να φανταστείς!). Αλλά καλό θα ήταν να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση του Ramrod ποια θεωρείς εσύ ποιοτική κι αξιόπιστη. οκ η reflex δεν είναι καλή.Ποια είναι για σένα? Η maximuscle που αναφέρεις την θεωρώ πολυυ καλή αλλά πανάκριβη! Δεν απευθύνεται στον μέσο ασκούμενο. Δεν γίνεται μόνο μία να είναι καλή.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> χωρίς να αποκλείω αυτά που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω, μου φαινεται περίεργο η reflex να είναι μούφα. ίσα ίσα δεν έχω ακούσει από κανέναν κακά σχόλια. Και τα ψάχνω πολυ αυτά σε σχέση με την ποιότητα. Για άλλες αγγλικές έχω ακουσει(που μάλιστα φέρουν κ ισο9001 κ ισο17025 να φανταστείς!). Αλλά καλό θα ήταν να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση του Ramrod ποια θεωρείς εσύ ποιοτική κι αξιόπιστη. οκ η reflex δεν είναι καλή.Ποια είναι για σένα? Η maximuscle που αναφέρεις την θεωρώ πολυυ καλή αλλά πανάκριβη! Δεν απευθύνεται στον μέσο ασκούμενο. Δεν γίνεται μόνο μία να είναι καλή.


 αναφερει την ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ....αλλα σε προηγουμενο ποστ εκραζε την συγκεκριμενη....ειναι της μοδας τετοια ατομα τελευταια....

----------


## Ramrod

Το μετέφερα στα οφτόπικ, μη το καφρίσουμε άλλο το θέμα εδώ...

Ας μεταφερθούν και όποια ποστ μου θεωρείται πως δεν έχουν σχέση με την αξιολόγηση του προϊόντος...

----------


## apolitosmakis

και αν κοιτάξεις παρακάτω ….Λέο ότι είναι πόλη καλή ι μικρο….της  ρεφλεχ….

Δηλαδή τώρα το συμπερασμέ είναι ότι εγώ έχω να κανό με Ηρακλής?

Απλά είπα ότι το αιγοπρόβατα γάλα- πρωτεΐνη είναι πόλη καλύτερο από το αγελαδινό
Σαν προφίλ αμινοξέων
Και RAMROD   shmfono se ola  osa les…den mporis na xeries….

Kai an h whey  που βάζουν είναι από κινά?
Γιατί το σιτάρι που έχει μέσα…. είναι σίγουρα από κινα
Δεν θυμάμαι την τελευταια φορά που ήμουν …να είδα σιτάρια στην Αγγλία………..

Θέλω να πο λοιπόν…. οτι αν αναφέρει της λέξεις soy ( kai oxi soy lecithin allo ayto….)  Wheat, casein,caseinates  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΤΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ Της ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ το τι έχουν μέσα…

Και αυτές ος έξυπνες γέννησαν το BLEND….

Εφόσον λοιπόν γραφεί  wheat….. πρωτεΐνη  σιταριού λοιπόν…. να είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει  πααααααρα πολλή….
Δεν είπα ότι είναι κακό …απλά να μην νομίζετε ότι  αγοράζετε και την τελευταία λέξη της επιστήμης και τεχνολογίας….
Φαντάσου να μην το έγραφε κιόλας…..

Φιλικα παντα……………

----------


## Ramrod

Το πρώτο σου ποστ έγραφε τα εξής. Πως η reflex δεν είναι καλή εταιρεία(ενω μετά ποστάρεις πως η Micro whey είναι φοβερή πρωτεϊνη), πως οι αγγλοι την κράζουν(κατι το οποίο δεν έχω δει πουθενά να ισχύει) και πως η πρωτεϊνη instant whey έχει κυρίως πρωτεϊνη απο σιταρι μέσα και πως το λέει και στην ετικέτα ενώ η ετικέτα γράφει πως έχει γλουταμίνη(αμινοξύ) το οποίο το έχουν πάρει απο πρωτεϊνη σιταριού.

Και τέλος κανείς δεν είπε πως είναι η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας. Μια *whey* concetrate είναι με πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα, μέτρια γευση, με πολύ καλά χαρακτηρηστικά απο μια παγκοσμίως αντικειμενικά αξιόπιστη εταιρεία!

Δε συνεχίζω την αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου γιατί δε βγάζει πουθενά, απλά γράφω αυτά για να μην έχει λάθος εντύπωση για το προϊόν κάποιος που δε γνωρίζει.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι στην κρίση του καθενός...

Αυτά απο μένα.

----------


## apolitosmakis

Την Ηρακλής την ανέφερα σαν γεύση…..

Και μετά είπα ότι σαν αμινοξέα σαν προφίλ το  αιγοπροβαιο γάλα  είναι ανώτερο  σε σχέση με το αγελαδινό

Το να συνθέτεις τα λόγια τα δικά μου θέλοντας να απόκρουσης κάτι σωστό που Λέο είναι λάθος…..

Δεν βγαίνεις πουθενά…….. μόνο  αδιέξοδο


Τώρα πάμε στο μάθημα πεπτιδίων γλουταμινη…..
Για να σου πι αυτός εκεί ότι έχει γλυτωμένη τι πάει να πι αυτό ……. ότι έβγαλε την γλουταμινη από το σιτάρι και στην έδωσε σε σένα ….
καλά  είσαι αφελής….???????????????????????????????????

ολόκληρο το προφίλ στο έβαλε… πρωτεΐνη σιταριού…. Διότι  είναι  φτηνό…..

αλλιώς ας σου έβαζε σκέτη γλουταμινη και θα έγραφε πιο απλά 
With added L- glutamine.....or glutamine acid  sthn xeiroterh…..

Τα πεπτίδια είναι αλυσίδα….
Δεν πάνε χόρια….. μόνο  όλα μαζί τα αμινοξέα… τα πεπτίδια έτσι είναι….	


Αυτά…. και δεν το  συνεχίζω άλλο….

----------


## jimmy007

Oρίστε η ανάλυση των πηγών πρωτεινών της Instant Whey:

Protein Composition %
a-Lactoglobulin 43%
a-Lactalbumin 15%
Glycomacropeptide 18%
Immunoglobulin 5%
Serum Albumin 3%
Lactoferrin & others 16%

Όποιος βλέπει πρωτείνη από σιτάρι ας το πει και σε εμένα.


Επίσης κοιτάξτε και αυτό:



> It is the only whey protein powder that is independently tested every single month to prove beyond doubt that it meets the label claim of a minimum protein content of 80%


Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας σχετικά με το αν είναι καλή ή όχι..
Εγώ πάντως την περιμένω στην επόμενη παραγγελία από UK..

----------


## dinoscar

> Oρίστε η ανάλυση των πηγών πρωτεινών της Instant Whey:
> 
> Protein Composition %
> a-Lactoglobulin 43%
> a-Lactalbumin 15%
> Glycomacropeptide 18%
> Immunoglobulin 5%
> Serum Albumin 3%
> Lactoferrin & others 16%
> ...





Αυτά που γράφεις εδώ....τα έχουν όλες οι πρωτεΐνες concentrate….

Είναι απλά  fraction τα έχουν όλες οι πρότεινες....

στις ιδες ποσοτιτες

----------


## jimmy007

> Αυτά που γράφεις εδώ....τα έχουν όλες οι πρωτεΐνες concentrate….
> 
> Είναι απλά  fraction τα έχουν όλες οι πρότεινες....
> 
> στις ιδες ποσοτιτες


Δεν νομίζω.....

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν νομίζω.....


οτι κ να λεμε,η ρηφλεξ θεωρητε αξιοπιστη εταιρια,κ εν ειναι τυχαιο οτι χρονια τωρα στην αγγλια(κυριως) την δουλευουν φουλ.
οποτε μην τσιμπατε μαγκες.. :01. Wink:

----------


## dinoscar

> οτι κ να λεμε,η ρηφλεξ θεωρητε αξιοπιστη εταιρια,κ εν ειναι τυχαιο οτι χρονια τωρα στην αγγλια(κυριως) την δουλευουν φουλ.
> οποτε μην τσιμπατε μαγκες..




Δηλαδή εσύ που το ξέρεις ότι την δουλεύουν φουλ στην Αγγλία....?
Και τη ακριβός δουλεύουν στην Αγγλία....
Έχεις πάει? 
Και έχεις μείνει αρκετό καιρό και αφουγκράσθηκες εκεί της αγορές?

Η ότι διαβάζεις στα φόρουμ.....από εδώ και από εκεί... 40-80 άτομα να  κάνουν συζήτηση μετάξι τους,,,,????

Ρε παλικάρι μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε....

Ότι είναι μια εταιρία η οποία είναι καιρό στον χορό  ...ναι να το δεχτώ...

Αλλά μάγκες μην τσιμπάτε την δουλεύουν φουλ στην Αγγλία....

Τι κουβέντα είναι αυτήν?

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Δηλαδή εσύ που το ξέρεις ότι την δουλεύουν φουλ στην Αγγλία....?
> Και τη ακριβός δουλεύουν στην Αγγλία....
> Έχεις πάει? 
> Και έχεις μείνει αρκετό καιρό και αφουγκράσθηκες εκεί της αγορές?
> 
> Η ότι διαβάζεις στα φόρουμ.....από εδώ και από εκεί... 40-80 άτομα να  κάνουν συζήτηση μετάξι τους,,,,????
> 
> Ρε παλικάρι μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε....
> 
> ...


φιλε εχεις ψυχολογικα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> Δηλαδή εσύ που το ξέρεις ότι την δουλεύουν φουλ στην Αγγλία....?
> Και τη ακριβός δουλεύουν στην Αγγλία....
> Έχεις πάει? 
> Και έχεις μείνει αρκετό καιρό και αφουγκράσθηκες εκεί της αγορές?
> 
> Η ότι διαβάζεις στα φόρουμ.....από εδώ και από εκεί... 40-80 άτομα να  κάνουν συζήτηση μετάξι τους,,,,????
> 
> Ρε παλικάρι μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε....
> 
> ...


ακου ντινο..
ασε τι κανω εγω,κ τι σχεση εχω με την αγγλια,αλλα για να το γραφω μαλλον θα ξερω κατι.

το θεμα ειναι οτι αν εσυ δεν εχεις στα χερια σου στοιχεια για την ποιοτητα της πρωτεινης αυτης η την αξιοπιστια της εταιριας αυτης να παραθεσεις,καλα θα κανεις να μην επιμεινεις στο θεμα γιατι αυτο ειναι η *αξιολογηση του συγκεκριμενου συμπληρωματος*.
κ αν επιμεινεις θα το χαλασεις σαν θεμα.

οποτε κοιτα να δεις τι θα κανουμε..

η θα μας δειξεις τα στοιχεια που εχεις για οτι λες,η το κλεινουμε εδω...
ντινο. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Georges

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι προσπαθούν κάποιοι εδώ πέρα να κάνουν. Μπαίνουν στο forum και "αρπάζουν κάποια προϊόντα απ' τα μαλλιά", χωρίς να 'χουν στοιχεία για να στηρίξουν αυτά που λένε. Και το παράξενο είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη είναι από τις πιο τίμιες της αγοράς. Κάτι παίζει  :01. ROFL:

----------


## kiklopas

Ντινοοοο, τον πετάω και στον δίνω (τον κουβα του πολεμιστη του εργαστηριου). Αυτη η πρωτεϊνη ειναι καλη, εμενα κανει δουλεια και ηρεμησα γιατι με μια αλλη αυξησα την αεροβικη ασκηση απο το τρεξιμο στην τουαλετα. Κανουν και αναλυση της πρωτεϊνης που βγαζουν . Βαζουν online και αναλυση απο δειγμα που δοκιμασαν. Στην Αγγλια δεν βγαζουν ευκολα μουφες σε κανενα προϊον.

----------


## Lao

H συγκεκριμένη whey, είναι από τις καλύτερες που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Δεν συμφωνώ με το «θάψιμο» που βλέπω από ορισμένους.

Γενικά η Reflex είναι πολύ καλή εταιρεία, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δοκιμάσει προϊόν της που να μην μου έδωσε καλή εντύπωση όσον αφορά την ποιότητά του.

----------


## ierapetra

+1000  :03. Thumb up:  εμενα προσωπικα με ενδιαφερει πολυ η ποιοτητα

----------


## Titanium

Ας πω και εγω την γνομη μου για την συγκεκριμένη....Πριν κανα 2 μηνες τελιοσα ενα 5κιλο τσουβαλι φραουλα...Διαλιτοτιτα 9\10.Γευση 9\10....Αλλα παρατιρισα και ενα αρνιτικο....Τις τελευτεες εβδομαδες που την χεισημοπιουσα με πονουσαν ελαφρα τα νεφρα.....Στην αρχει δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω απο τι ηταν μια και δεν μου ειχε ξανατυχει με καμια πρωτεινη...Την σταματαω για μια εβδομαδα ετσι για σοκιμη και δεν με ξαναενοχλουν...Μολεις την ξανα αρχιζω ομως παλι τα ιδια...Σε τι μπορει να οφιλοταν αυτο???Παντος παραξενευτικα πολυ :01. Unsure: ....Δεν επερνα κανενα αλο συμπλιρομα εκινο το διαστιμα......

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ας πω και εγω την γνομη μου για την συγκεκριμένη....Πριν κανα 2 μηνες τελιοσα ενα 5κιλο τσουβαλι φραουλα...Διαλιτοτιτα 9\10.Γευση 9\10....Αλλα παρατιρισα και ενα αρνιτικο....Τις τελευτεες εβδομαδες που την χεισημοπιουσα με πονουσαν ελαφρα τα νεφρα.....Στην αρχει δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω απο τι ηταν μια και δεν μου ειχε ξανατυχει με καμια πρωτεινη...Την σταματαω για μια εβδομαδα ετσι για σοκιμη και δεν με ξαναενοχλουν...Μολεις την ξανα αρχιζω ομως παλι τα ιδια...Σε τι μπορει να οφιλοταν αυτο???Παντος παραξενευτικα πολυ....Δεν επερνα κανενα αλο συμπλιρομα εκινο το διαστιμα......


 στη θεση σου θα εκανα εξετασεις...απο που την ειχες παρει??αγγλια ή ελλαδα?

----------


## Titanium

> στη θεση σου θα εκανα εξετασεις...απο που την ειχες παρει??αγγλια ή ελλαδα?


Αγγλία αλλα δεν παίζει να ήταν μουφα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αγγλία αλλα δεν παίζει να ήταν μουφα


με προβληματισες πολυ τωρα...γιατι κ γω αυτη παιρνω,και τελειωνει....και σκεφτομαι να ξαναπαρω,εδω απο το e-shop :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

εισαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν ο πονος στα νεφρα? γιατι δεν βγαινει ο πονος εκει ευκολα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν ο πονος στα νεφρα? γιατι δεν βγαινει ο πονος εκει ευκολα.


 οντως,γιατι εκει ο,τι υπαρχει (μακρια απο μας) δεν εμφανιζει συνηθως σημαδια...ειδικα στην αρχη

----------


## Titanium

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν ο πονος στα νεφρα? γιατι δεν βγαινει ο πονος εκει ευκολα.


Ναι σηγουρα τα νεφρα ηταν....Καλα δεν μηλαμε για κανεναν αφοριτο πονο αλλα οταν την επινα αρχιζαν και με τσιμπουσαν ενα πραμα...Μα γιαυτο παραξενεφτικα και εγω....Στην αρχη λεω αντε κριομα θα ειναι και θα με ποναει η πλατι χαμιλα...Αλλα οταν την σταματισα σταματισαν να με ενοχλουν και οταν την ξανα αρχισαν παλι τα ιδια..Και οταν τελιοσε και αρχισα αλλη και κατοτερης πιοτητας δεν ξανα ειχα κανενα προβλημα...Τωρα απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω,,, τι να πω....Δεν εκανα ουτε εξετασεις ουτε τιποτα....Απλα μου εκανε εντιποση αυτο... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ναι σηγουρα τα νεφρα ηταν....Καλα δεν μηλαμε για κανεναν αφοριτο πονο αλλα οταν την επινα αρχιζαν και με τσιμπουσαν ενα πραμα...Μα γιαυτο παραξενεφτικα και εγω....Στην αρχη λεω αντε κριομα θα ειναι και θα με ποναει η πλατι χαμιλα...Αλλα οταν την σταματισα σταματισαν να με ενοχλουν και οταν την ξανα αρχισαν παλι τα ιδια..Και οταν τελιοσε και αρχισα αλλη και κατοτερης πιοτητας δεν ξανα ειχα κανενα προβλημα...Τωρα απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω,,, τι να πω....*Δεν εκανα ουτε εξετασεις ουτε τιποτα.*...Απλα μου εκανε εντιποση αυτο...


  :01.Ftou:  :02. Bang Head:  
τεσπα εγω παω να κανω την παραγγελια μου,η προηγουμενη που ειχα παρει οκ ηταν,λιγο η διαλυτοτητα δεν την παλευει αλλα νταξ...εφυγα

----------


## giannis64

> οντως,γιατι εκει ο,τι υπαρχει (μακρια απο μας) δεν εμφανιζει συνηθως σημαδια...ειδικα στην αρχη


δεν καταλαβα τι θες να πεις με το ποστ σου, αλλα τελος παντων.




> Ναι σηγουρα τα νεφρα ηταν....Καλα δεν μηλαμε για κανεναν αφοριτο πονο αλλα οταν την επινα αρχιζαν και με τσιμπουσαν ενα πραμα...Μα γιαυτο παραξενεφτικα και εγω....Στην αρχη λεω αντε κριομα θα ειναι και θα με ποναει η πλατι χαμιλα...Αλλα οταν την σταματισα σταματισαν να με ενοχλουν και οταν την ξανα αρχισαν παλι τα ιδια..Και οταν τελιοσε και αρχισα αλλη και κατοτερης πιοτητας δεν ξανα ειχα κανενα προβλημα...Τωρα απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω,,, τι να πω....Δεν εκανα ουτε εξετασεις ουτε τιποτα....Απλα μου εκανε εντιποση αυτο...


 
αν ειχες προβλημα με το νεφρο δεν θα σε περνουσε και μετα το σταματημα του οποιοδηποτε ροφηματος και αν ηταν η αιτια που προκαλουσε τον πονο. 
και σε τετοια ηλικια μαλιστα πιο πολυ παιζει καμια πετρα παρα η οποια πρωτεινη. το θεωρω απλα συμπτωση.

----------


## dhmhtrhs

παιδια τι λετε τωρα??αμα φτασουμε στο σημειο να πονεσει το νευρο ή το συκωτι χρειαζομαστε αμεσα εισαγωγη στο νοσοκομειο..προκειται για τα πιο ανθεκτικα οργανα στο σωμα μας..αμα οντως αισθανθουμε πονο εκει προκειται για πολυ σοβαρη περιπτωση..κατι αλλο θα ηταν 1000% !!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν καταλαβα τι θες να πεις με το ποστ σου, αλλα τελος παντων.


εννοω οτι στις σοβαρες παθησεις νεφρων(δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερω) δεν υπαρχουν συνηθως συμπτωματα εκτος σπανιες περιπτωσεις....τωρα οπως λες στις πετρες ειναι πιο ευκολο να το καταλαβεις




> παιδια τι λετε τωρα??αμα φτασουμε στο σημειο να πονεσει το *νευρο* ή το συκωτι χρειαζομαστε αμεσα εισαγωγη στο νοσοκομειο..προκειται για τα πιο ανθεκτικα οργανα στο σωμα μας..αμα οντως αισθανθουμε πονο εκει προκειται για πολυ σοβαρη περιπτωση..κατι αλλο θα ηταν 1000% !!


 για *νεφρα* μιλαμε....τα συγκεκριμενα μη νομιζεις οτι θελουν κ παρα πολυ κατω απο τις συνθηκες και αυτα π τρωμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> εννοω οτι στις σοβαρες παθησεις νεφρων(δεν χρειαζεται να αναφερω) δεν υπαρχουν συνηθως συμπτωματα εκτος σπανιες περιπτωσεις....τωρα οπως λες στις πετρες ειναι πιο ευκολο να το καταλαβεις


και παλι για πετρα το καταλαβαινεις πιο πολυ στο κατ***μα..αμα αισθανθεις πονο στην ουρηθρα ή νιωσεις να βγαινουν "κομματακια" θελει κατευθειαν γιατρο!!

----------


## giannis64

υπαρχουν πολλα συμπτωματα απλα πρεπει να ξερεις να τα διαβαζεις.
και μαλιστα πολλα.

αλλα ας μην βγενουμε τοσο οφ.

----------


## jimmy007

> οτι κ να λεμε,η ρηφλεξ θεωρητε αξιοπιστη εταιρια,κ εν ειναι τυχαιο οτι χρονια τωρα στην αγγλια(κυριως) την δουλευουν φουλ.
> οποτε μην τσιμπατε μαγκες..


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι...




> Δηλαδή εσύ που το ξέρεις ότι την δουλεύουν φουλ στην Αγγλία....?
> Και τη ακριβός δουλεύουν στην Αγγλία....
> Έχεις πάει? 
> Και έχεις μείνει αρκετό καιρό και αφουγκράσθηκες εκεί της αγορές?
> 
> Η ότι διαβάζεις στα φόρουμ.....από εδώ και από εκεί... 40-80 άτομα να  κάνουν συζήτηση μετάξι τους,,,,????
> 
> Ρε παλικάρι μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε....
> 
> ...


Oύτε συμφέρον να είχες από το να την θάβεις έτσι χωρίς λόγο.. Η μήπως έχεις? :02. Shock: 




> Ας πω και εγω την γνομη μου για την συγκεκριμένη....Πριν κανα 2 μηνες τελιοσα ενα 5κιλο τσουβαλι φραουλα...Διαλιτοτιτα 9\10.Γευση 9\10....Αλλα παρατιρισα και ενα αρνιτικο....Τις τελευτεες εβδομαδες που την χεισημοπιουσα με πονουσαν ελαφρα τα νεφρα.....Στην αρχει δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω απο τι ηταν μια και δεν μου ειχε ξανατυχει με καμια πρωτεινη...Την σταματαω για μια εβδομαδα ετσι για σοκιμη και δεν με ξαναενοχλουν...Μολεις την ξανα αρχιζω ομως παλι τα ιδια...Σε τι μπορει να οφιλοταν αυτο???Παντος παραξενευτικα πολυ....Δεν επερνα κανενα αλο συμπλιρομα εκινο το διαστιμα......



Και εμένα σύμπτωση μου φαίνεται. Ίσως είναι και ψυχολογικό..

----------


## Titanium

> αν ειχες προβλημα με το νεφρο δεν θα σε περνουσε και μετα το σταματημα του οποιοδηποτε ροφηματος και αν ηταν η αιτια που προκαλουσε τον πονο. 
> και σε τετοια ηλικια μαλιστα πιο πολυ παιζει καμια πετρα παρα η οποια πρωτεινη. το θεωρω απλα συμπτωση.


Καλα δεν αντιλεγω...Δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στη φοτια οτι φτεη η πρωτεινη,μπορει να ηταν και σημτοση... :01. Unsure: 



> Και εμένα σύμπτωση μου φαίνεται. Ίσως είναι και ψυχολογικό..


Καλα αυτο δεν στεκει με τπτ...Ψυχολογικό πως να ειναι??Τοσες πρωτεΐνες εχω πεις σε αυτη το έπαθα το ψυχολογικό που ειναι και μιας α ποιότητας??? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## outnumb

μηπως εβαζες αρκετη δοση και πεζοταν κατι στη χωνεψη;

----------


## Titanium

> μηπως εβαζες αρκετη δοση και πεζοταν κατι στη χωνεψη;


Μπα οχι...αλλα και πάλη τι σχεση εχει με τα νεφρα???

----------


## giannis64

παιδια ας το σταματησουμε μιας και ειναι οφ. :01. Wink:

----------


## Titanium

> παιδια ας το σταματησουμε μιας και ειναι οφ.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ierapetra

Μηπως μπορει κανεις να μου πει ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι το σκουπ instant whey? γραφει 25 ml πανω βασικα με 8ελω ξερω ποσα γραμαρια ειναι χωρις να κανει βουναλακι... αν ξερει κανεις ας μ πει και ποσο πρεπει να βαλω για να βγαλω 30 γραμαρια σκονης δλδ να εχει μεσα 25γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... τνχ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Μηπως μπορει κανεις να μου πει ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι το σκουπ instant whey? γραφει 25 ml πανω βασικα με 8ελω ξερω ποσα γραμαρια ειναι χωρις να κανει βουναλακι... αν ξερει κανεις ας μ πει και ποσο πρεπει να βαλω για να βγαλω 30 γραμαρια σκονης δλδ να εχει μεσα 25γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... τνχ


 2 γεματα σχεδον,ειναι 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## ierapetra

2 γεματα ειναι παραπανω απο 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης βασικα μ φαινετε λιγο πιο βαρια απο αλλες πρωτεινες... ας με βοηθηση καποιος

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε φιλε αφου το λεει κ πανω στη συσκευασια...κ γω την ιδια εχω

----------


## ierapetra

Λεει  ανα 25 γραμμαρια 20 γραμαρια πρωτεινης αλλα το σκοοπ ειναι 25 γραμμαρια?? πως το εννοουν? με βουναλακι η χωρις.... καποιος αλλος?

----------


## Senereison

> Μηπως μπορει κανεις να μου πει ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι το σκουπ instant whey? γραφει 25 ml πανω βασικα με 8ελω ξερω ποσα γραμαρια ειναι χωρις να κανει βουναλακι... αν ξερει κανεις ας μ πει και ποσο πρεπει να βαλω για να βγαλω 30 γραμαρια σκονης δλδ να εχει μεσα 25γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... τνχ




 :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> 


  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Senereison

Παίζει να υπάρχει τέτοιο άτομο στα αλήθεια?

----------


## beefmeup

μαγκες θα την πατε μακρια την βαλιτσα?

αν δεν γνωριζετε αυτο που ρωταει,το παλικαρι δεν απαντατε..
τοσο δυσκολο ειναι?

γιατι αν ειναι μπορω να ξεκινησω κ γω την ειρωνια σε διαφορα που διαβαζω να δουμε τι θα γινει μετα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

> Μηπως μπορει κανεις να μου πει ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι το σκουπ instant whey? γραφει 25 ml πανω βασικα με 8ελω ξερω ποσα γραμαρια ειναι χωρις να κανει βουναλακι... αν ξερει κανεις ας μ πει και ποσο πρεπει να βαλω για να βγαλω 30 γραμαρια σκονης δλδ να εχει μεσα 25γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... τνχ


τι σε νοιάζει πόση θα είναι η σκόνη? σου απάντησαν παραπάνω. Κ εγω την είχα αυτη κ επειδή μετά την προπόνηση ήθελα λίγο παραπάνω (25-30γρ πρωτείνης) βάζεις 2 κανονικά σκούπ (δηλ 20γρ πρωτείνης-ουτε βουναλάκια ούτε τπτ) και βάζεις κ άλλο μισό ας πούμε.

----------


## ierapetra

> μαγκες θα την πατε μακρια την βαλιτσα?
> 
> αν δεν γνωριζετε αυτο που ρωταει,το παλικαρι δεν απαντατε..
> τοσο δυσκολο ειναι?
> 
> γιατι αν ειναι μπορω να ξεκινησω κ γω την ειρωνια σε διαφορα που διαβαζω να δουμε τι θα γινει μετα.


δν πειραζει φιλε δν δινω σημασια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια για καποιους μπορεί καποιες ερωτησεις να διαβαζονται περιττες ή αστειες,σε καποιους αλλους όμως ειναι κομβικες.Παρακαλω όμως να σεβομαστε όλα τα μελη.Η απανταμε στην ερωτηση του ή αν την θεωρουμε απλοικη,την προσπερναμε.

----------


## sobral

εννοείται  :01. Smile:  δεν χρειάζονται ειρωνείες κτλ για να μάθει κανείς ρωτάει. ο,τι θες φίλε ιεράπετρα το ρωτάς.

----------


## ierapetra

Προσπα8ω ρε παιδια αλλα μερικοι εδω μεσα η δν καταλαβενουν τι λεω η ιρονευονται τσπ

----------


## Titanium

Φιλε για να βγαλει το σκουπ τοσα γρ οσα λεει πρεπει να ετσι οπος θα παρεις ην σκονει και θα εχει βουναλακι που λες να το πατισεις στην ακρη του κουτιου για να στουποθει η σκονη μεσα και αυτο που θα μηνη σαν βουναλακι το κοβεις απο πανω...στο λεω γιατι το εχω δοκιμασει με ζυγαρια ακριβιας ετσι απο περιεργια και μονο αλλα αυτα ειναι λεπτομεριες τωρα :08. Toast:

----------


## Ramrod

το scoop της reflex αν θυμάμαι καλά βγαίνει κάτι παραπάνω απο 20 γύρω στα 22 νομίζω. Καθαρά, όχι πατημένο. Βέβαια δε μπορείς με το χέρι να υπολογίσεις ακριβώς. 2-3 γρ πάντα θα παίζουν αν δε χρησιμοποιείς ζυγαριά.

Ούτως η αλλως 2-3 γρ σκόνης δεν κάνουν διαφορά...

----------


## ierapetra

:03. Thumb up:  να και καποιος που με καταλαβενει...  ευχαριστω παιδια  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## alien.carmania

> Μηπως μπορει κανεις να μου πει ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι το σκουπ instant whey? γραφει 25 ml πανω βασικα με 8ελω ξερω ποσα γραμαρια ειναι χωρις να κανει βουναλακι... αν ξερει κανεις ας μ πει και ποσο πρεπει να βαλω για να βγαλω 30 γραμαρια σκονης δλδ να εχει μεσα 25γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... τνχ


ειναι 12.5 γρ το ενα αρα τα 3 σουπ 37.5 της reflex το σουπ οκ το μικρο...... τα 3 σουπ εχουν πρωτεινη 30 γρ.......... αυτα απο μενα...

----------


## ierapetra

> ειναι 12.5 γρ το ενα αρα τα 3 σουπ 37.5 της reflex το σουπ οκ το μικρο...... τα 3 σουπ εχουν πρωτεινη 30 γρ.......... αυτα απο μενα...


πολυ καλη απαντηση αρα αυτο που 8ελω εγω 2.5 σκουπ   :03. Thumb up:  thanks man

----------


## ierapetra

> ειναι 12.5 γρ το ενα αρα τα 3 σουπ 37.5 της reflex το σουπ οκ το μικρο...... τα 3 σουπ εχουν πρωτεινη 30 γρ.......... αυτα απο μενα...


Αν απαντουσαν ολοι σαν και εσενα 8α ηταν πολυ ανωτερα ολα εδω μεσα αν καταλαβενεις τι εννοω :01. Wink:

----------


## Ευρης

παιδια ειμαι αναμεσα σε instant whey reflex kai iso 100-dymatize....δεν εχουν ιδια περιεκτικοτητα, τ ξερω, απλα θελω μια γνωμη. ενδιαφερομαι για γραμμωση. ποια προτεινετε και γτ>

----------


## jimmy007

> παιδια ειμαι αναμεσα σε instant whey reflex kai iso 100-dymatize....δεν εχουν ιδια περιεκτικοτητα, τ ξερω, απλα θελω μια γνωμη. ενδιαφερομαι για γραμμωση. ποια προτεινετε και γτ>


Εγώ την Ιnstant θα έπαιρνα και λόγω εταιρείας αλλά και λόγω κόστους. Είναι αρκετά διαφορετικές αλλά δεν πιστεύω να σε πειράξει στην γράμμωση η ελάχιστη ποσότητα υδ/κα που έχει η Instant..

----------


## Ramrod

Για γράμμωση πάρε αυτή που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη...

----------


## jimmy007

> Για γράμμωση πάρε αυτή που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνη...


Γιατί τι διαφορά έχει?

----------


## Ramrod

> Γιατί τι διαφορά έχει?


Παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη, λιγότερα απο τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## jimmy007

> Παραπάνω πρωτεϊνη, λιγότερα απο τα υπόλοιπα...


Νομίζεις ότι έχει διαφορά το +- 1 γρ πρωτείνη,2γρ υδ/κες και 1 γρ λιπαρά?

----------


## Ramrod

> Νομίζεις ότι έχει διαφορά το +- 1 γρ πρωτείνη,2γρ υδ/κες και 1 γρ λιπαρά?


όχι αλλά είναι και αυτό ένα κριτήριο...

είμαστε οφ

----------


## tsarlatanos

Σημερα μου ηρθανε βανιλια/σοκολατα και ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος απο διαλυτοτητα [8,5/10] αλλα κι απο γευση [9/10].

----------


## ionos1

διαλυτοτητα καλή αλλά απο γεύση μου θυμίζει άχυρα!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> διαλυτοτητα καλή αλλά απο γεύση μου θυμίζει άχυρα!


 τι γευση?εμενα η σοκολατα ειναι σουπερ και με νερο ακομα

----------


## Ευρης

> τι γευση?εμενα η σοκολατα ειναι σουπερ και με νερο ακομα


+1 η σοκολατα μαμαει με νερο,,μπορω ν πω καλυτερη απ οτι μ γαλα..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> +1 η σοκολατα μαμαει με νερο,,μπορω ν πω καλυτερη απ οτι μ γαλα..


 αααα εσυ εισαι προχωρημενος :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

> Σημερα μου ηρθανε βανιλια/σοκολατα και ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος απο διαλυτοτητα [8,5/10] αλλα κι απο γευση [9/10].


Οχι 9/10 απο γευση η reflex! Δλδ αλλες πρωτεϊνες θα πρεπει να παρουν 15/10!

----------


## Socratis100

Απο που την παιρνουμε αυτη ρε παιδες?Λεω να αντικαταστησω την on gold standard με αυτη,την ιδια δουλεια δεν κανουν?

----------


## Ramrod

> Οχι 9/10 απο γευση η reflex! Δλδ αλλες πρωτεϊνες θα πρεπει να παρουν 15/10!


Ε εντάξει ρε, εξαρτάται και τι έχει δοκιμάσει και ο καθένας...




> Απο που την παιρνουμε αυτη ρε παιδες?Λεω να αντικαταστησω την on gold standard με αυτη,την ιδια δουλεια δεν κανουν?


Την έχει το e-shop αν θες απο ελλάδα...
Εγώ την προτιμώ απο την gold stantard...

----------


## Polyneikos

H γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη,εγω προσωπικα προτιμω την πρωτεινη να εχει όσο το δυαντον πιο φυσικο απαλο αρωμα όπως η Instant Whey παρα καραμελωμενη,βατόμουρο ή φρουτα του δασους.Η πιο εντονη ή πιο πλούσια γευση δεν ειναι για όλους το ζητουμενο.

----------


## pikos

Ποια γεύση είναι απαλή γιατί η σοκολάτα δεν με εντυπωσίασε , δεν είχε καν γεύση σοκολάτας πιο πολύ χημική γεύση . Καμιά καλύτερη τύχη με την βανίλια ;

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιλαω για την βανιλια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

την είχα στο παρελθόν. από γεύση απλά καλή, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν κοιτάω και πολύ τη γεύση. Καλύτερα κιόλας να μην είναι και πολύ ωραία γιατί πιθανόν παίζουν πολλά γλυκαντικά έτσι. Η μυρωδιά πάντως της βανίλιας ήταν φοβερή. Σαν κρέμα μωρού.  :01. Razz:

----------


## tsarlatanos

> Οχι 9/10 απο γευση η reflex! Δλδ αλλες πρωτεϊνες θα πρεπει να παρουν 15/10!


Προσωπικα δεν εχω δοκιμασει πολλες πρωτεινες και εμενα μου φανηκε πολυ ευχαριστη η γευση της...

----------


## foithths

καλησπέρα σας θα ήθελα να μου πείτε σε γεύση φράουλα λέει τίποτα η συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη?σκέφτομαι να την αγοράσω και είπα να σας ρωτήσω,η σοκολάτα πάντως μου άρεσε πολύ

----------


## RAMBO

φραουλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει μονο μπανανα σοκολατα βανιλια και ψηφιζω σοκολατα παντοσ παλαιωτερα ειχα παρει EAS φραουλα και στα μισο την εδωσα δεν πινοτανε με τπτ καλυτερα διαλεξε απλεσ γευσεισ σοκολατα-βανιλια ειδκα μετα το γυμν περιεργεσ γευσεισ μπορει να σου ανακατευσουν το στομαχι

----------


## Ramrod

> καλησπέρα σας θα ήθελα να μου πείτε σε γεύση φράουλα λέει τίποτα η συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη?σκέφτομαι να την αγοράσω και είπα να σας ρωτήσω,η σοκολάτα πάντως μου άρεσε πολύ


Δε την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι είναι η καλύτερη γευση στη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη. Αμα διαβάσεις απο την αρχή τα ποστ στο θέμα έχουν γράψει παιδιά...

Η σοκολάτα μέτρια είναι...

----------


## foithths

φίλε rambo σοκολάτα θα πάρω μαζί και φράουλα για να έχω να αλλάζω γεύσεις,λόγω οτι βανίλια είναι η μόνη γεύση που βαριέμαι γρήγορα,μπανάνα δεν πολύ συμπαθώ.
ramrod όντως διάβασα και είδα θετικά σχόλια οπότε δεν μένει παρά να την δοκιμάσω,σας ευχαρηστώ

----------


## RAMBO

δοκιμασε να κανεισ και καμοια μιξη και απο τισ 2 να δεισ το αποτελεσμα..το εκανα στην μπανανα με την σοκολατα και ηταν πολυ πετυχημενο :01. Wink:

----------


## Lao

Όσες φράουλες έχω δοκιμάσει, δεν πινόντουσαν πάντως... Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εξαίρεση με την παρούσα πρωτεϊνη. Μάλιστα, την τελευταία φορά είχα απελπιστεί τόσο που έριχνα hemo...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

> Όσες φράουλες έχω δοκιμάσει, δεν πινόντουσαν πάντως... Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εξαίρεση με την παρούσα πρωτεϊνη. Μάλιστα, την τελευταία φορά είχα απελπιστεί τόσο που έριχνα hemo...


Μια χαρα ειναι...Εχω κατεβάσει ενα 5κιλο χαλαρα.... :08. Toast:

----------


## gregmogan

η χρίση της ειναι καθαρά για αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση?

----------


## RAMBO

οχι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολη μερα μπορεισ να την πιεισ 80% ειναι αν εχεισ προβλημα με το θεμα υδατανθρακων πχ για βραδυ

----------


## humanoid

Σημερα ηρθε κ η δικια μου (βανιλια)
Απο διαλυτοτητα καλη 
Απο γευση ψιλοουδετερη που για μενα αυτο ειναι καλο κ γενικα δεν μου καθεται στο στομαχι οπως καποιες αλλες

εντιτ: βλεπω να γινεται μονιμη απο δω κ περα

----------


## metz

> Σημερα ηρθε κ η δικια μου (βανιλια)
> Απο διαλυτοτητα καλη 
> Απο γευση ψιλοουδετερη που για μενα αυτο ειναι καλο κ γενικα δεν μου καθεται στο στομαχι οπως καποιες αλλες
> 
> εντιτ: βλεπω να γινεται μονιμη απο δω κ περα


Plus: Δεν δημιουργεί αέρια ή φουσκώματα...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## blade1908

παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα i sokolata που πηρα εχει αθλια γευση εδω εχω την εντυποση μηπος εχει ληξη!

----------


## metz

> παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα i sokolata που πηρα εχει αθλια γευση εδω εχω την εντυποση μηπος εχει ληξη!


Δες την ημερομηνία λήξης...

Μήπως δεν είσαι ''της σοκολάτας''?

Η βανίλια πάντως είναι μαι χαρά.

----------


## Ramrod

> παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα i sokolata που πηρα εχει αθλια γευση εδω εχω την εντυποση μηπος εχει ληξη!


Δηλαδή, τι εννοείς? Πώς περίπου είναι?

Γουστα είναι αυτά πάντως, η συγκεκριμένη δεν έχει και την καλύτερη γευση...

----------


## pikos

> παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα i sokolata που πηρα εχει αθλια γευση εδω εχω την εντυποση μηπος εχει ληξη!


Έτσι είναι η γεύση της θα την συνηθίσεις αλλά είναι όντως περίεργη.

----------


## sofos

> παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα i sokolata που πηρα εχει αθλια γευση εδω εχω την εντυποση μηπος εχει ληξη!


οταν λες αθλια?πολυ πικρη κ ετσι?

----------


## pikos

Δεν είναι πικρή αλλά δεν θυμίζει και πολύ σοκολάτα είναι σαν χημική γεύση.

----------


## pizzass

κ μενα ετσι ειναι μν μασασ απλα ειναι χαλια ι σοκολατα τους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## foithths

απλά δεν θέλει πολύ νερό όταν την χτυπάς,να είναι λίγο πηχτή για να έχει καλύτερη γεύση,εμένα πάντως μ΄αρέσει πολύ η σοκολάτα.Στα 4κιλα τσουβάλια έχει scoop κανονικά?2η φορά πήρα σήμερα αλλα scoop πουθενά

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> απλά δεν θέλει πολύ νερό όταν την χτυπάς,να είναι λίγο πηχτή για να έχει καλύτερη γεύση,εμένα πάντως μ΄αρέσει πολύ η σοκολάτα.Στα 4κιλα τσουβάλια έχει scoop κανονικά?2η φορά πήρα σήμερα αλλα scoop πουθενά


 βαλε το χερι μεσα και ψαχνε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> απλά δεν θέλει πολύ νερό όταν την χτυπάς,να είναι λίγο πηχτή για να έχει καλύτερη γεύση,εμένα πάντως μ΄αρέσει πολύ η σοκολάτα.Στα 4κιλα τσουβάλια έχει scoop κανονικά?2η φορά πήρα σήμερα αλλα scoop πουθενά


Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο τσουβάλι δεν έχει...αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος... :01. Unsure:

----------


## metz

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο τσουβάλι δεν έχει...αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος...


Δεν έχει σκουπ στα 4κιλα...

----------


## dimitrispump

> παιδια δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εμενα i sokolata που πηρα εχει αθλια γευση εδω εχω την εντυποση μηπος εχει ληξη!


για μενα δν ειναι ασχημη η σοκολατα κ διαλυεται κ ευκολα.

----------


## flash

Και εγω μια χαρά την βρίσκω.

----------


## lostgravity

παιδια γεια σας,
μπορειτε να μου πειτε που περιπου κυμαινονται οι τιμες της instant whey της reflex καθως επισης και να μου πειτε καποιο κατστημα κοντα στο κεντρο οπου θα μπορουσα να την προμηθευτω?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια γεια σας,
> μπορειτε να μου πειτε που περιπου κυμαινονται οι τιμες της instant whey της reflex καθως επισης και να μου πειτε καποιο κατστημα κοντα στο κεντρο οπου θα μπορουσα να την προμηθευτω?
> ευχαριστω


Δες εδώ.

----------


## Socratis100

EInai 100ara ayth?

----------


## eri_87

Και η δική μου εντύπωση για τη γεύση σοκολάτα είναι πολύ άσχημη... Χημική γεύση και περίεργη!  :03. Thumb Down:  Εντελώς με το ζόρι την ήπια κάποιες φορές από ανάγκη!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SeXperT

> EInai 100ara ayth?



81/100 εχει... αρα ειναι 80αρα... και οσες λενε 100αρες, 80αρες ειναι...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> 81/100 εχει... αρα ειναι 80αρα... και οσες λενε 100αρες, 80αρες ειναι...


Πως το υπολογίζεις ότι είναι 80άρα?

----------


## dionisos

^^^ Στα 100gr έχει 80gr πρωτείνη!

----------


## tommygunz

> Πως το υπολογίζεις ότι είναι 80άρα?


Κοιτάς την ετικέτα πίσω εκεί που γράφει τις περιεκτικότητες στα 100 γραμμάρια. 
Αν γράφει για παράδειγμα "Πρωτεΐνη 86 γρ." τότε έχει 86% πρωτεϊνη. Αν γράφει στα 100 γραμμάρια "Πρωτεΐνη 80 γρ." τότε έχει 80% πρωτεΐνη, ή αλλιώς όπως το λέμε στην αργκό είναι "80ρα".

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Κοιτάς την ετικέτα πίσω εκεί που γράφει τις περιεκτικότητες στα 100 γραμμάρια. 
> Αν γράφει για παράδειγμα "Πρωτεΐνη 86 γρ." τότε έχει 86% πρωτεϊνη. Αν γράφει στα 100 γραμμάρια "Πρωτεΐνη 80 γρ." τότε έχει 80% πρωτεΐνη, ή αλλιώς όπως το λέμε στην αργκό είναι "80ρα".


Οτι νάναι.

Τόσο καιρό όλη μου λέγαν ότι η gold standard (ON) είναι 90άρα!
Ενώ πίσω στα 100 γράφει 82,5.

Syntrax Aυτή 100άρα δεν είναι?

----------


## dionisos

^^^ Στα 27gr έχει 23 πρωτείνη
στα 100gr >> 85.185 πρωτείνη. Περίπου 85% δηλαδή!

----------


## sofos

μεθοδος μετρησης πρωτεινης απο την optimum:

PROTEIN #
24 g protein / 29.4 g serving size x 100
= 81.6% pure protein

...αυτο για την gold standard......

----------


## Ramrod

Η Instant Whey είναι 80% στα 25γρ έχει 20 πρωτεϊνης...

----------


## sofos

> Η Instant Whey είναι 80% στα 25γρ έχει 20 πρωτεϊνης...


ακριβως  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

_Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ, τώρα κατάλαβα τι παίζει

Sorry που βγήκαμε off!_ :02. Welcome:

----------


## Socratis100

Ποσα scoop πρεπει να βαζω για να εχω 25 γραμμαια προτεινης[οσα δηλαδη και με την gold]?2?2,5?Ειναι πολυ μικρο το scoop

----------


## Ramrod

> Ποσα scoop πρεπει να βαζω για να εχω 25 γραμμαια προτεινης[οσα δηλαδη και με την gold]?2?2,5?Ειναι πολυ μικρο το scoop


2 scoop, το γράφει επάνω...

----------


## dionisos

> Ποσα scoop πρεπει να βαζω για να εχω 25 γραμμαια προτεινης[οσα δηλαδη και με την gold]?2?2,5?Ειναι πολυ μικρο το scoop


Τα 2 σκουπ( 25 γρ. προιοντος) σου δίνουν 20 γρ πρωτείνης! 2,5 σκουπ σου δίνουν 25 γρ πρωτείνης περίπου!

----------


## Socratis100

οκ,2.5 λοιπον.Πηρα την βανιλια τους και δεν μου πολυαρεσε.Επιπλεον στο τελος κανει και πολυ αφρο [με νερο]

----------


## Orc

> οκ,2.5 λοιπον.Πηρα την βανιλια τους και δεν μου πολυαρεσε.Επιπλεον στο τελος κανει και πολυ αφρο [με νερο]


Γιαυτό την έκοψα και εγω. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω 80άρα που να φουσκώνει τόσο πολύ.

----------


## metz

Οι Isolate κάνουν αφρό, είναι όμως καλύτερες...

----------


## sticky fingaz

Kαλησπερα σε ολους!!

Ειμαι newbie στον χωρο των συμπληρωματων κ θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση!
Ειμαι αρκετα αδυνατος κ μετα απο γυμναστικη κ πολυ φαγητο εχω καταφερει να βαλω 5 κιλα κ ελεγα να χρησιμοποιησω κ μια πρωτεινη για να δω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα σε συνδυασμο με την γυμναστική!

Θελω να αγορασω την πρωτεινη reflex instant whey απο το e shop!Aπ οτι διαβασα σε ολες τις σελιδες για την συγκεκριμενη ειναι αρκετα τίμια για τα λεφτά της!

Στο e shop βλεπω οτι υπαρχει η -Reflex Fusion
                                           -Reflex Instant whey
                                           -Reflex micro whey
                                           -Reflex micelar casein
                                           -Reflex one stop
                                           -Reflex peptide fusion
και ολες βρισκονται στην ενοτητα ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ.

Εγω ποια πρεπει να διαλεξω??Θελω να αποκτησω ογκο και κιλα!

Eυχαριστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## Ramrod

> Kαλησπερα σε ολους!!
> 
> Ειμαι newbie στον χωρο των συμπληρωματων κ θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση!
> Ειμαι αρκετα αδυνατος κ μετα απο γυμναστικη κ πολυ φαγητο εχω καταφερει να βαλω 5 κιλα κ ελεγα να χρησιμοποιησω κ μια πρωτεινη για να δω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα σε συνδυασμο με την γυμναστική!
> 
> Θελω να αγορασω την πρωτεινη reflex instant whey απο το e shop!Aπ οτι διαβασα σε ολες τις σελιδες για την συγκεκριμενη ειναι αρκετα τίμια για τα λεφτά της!
> 
> Στο e shop βλεπω οτι υπαρχει η -Reflex Fusion
>                                            -Reflex Instant whey
> ...


Κάθε μια έχει το σκοπό της, δεν είναι όλες το ίδιο. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει απλά να βάλεις κιλά πάρε instant mass αν και γενικά πρωτεϊνες με υδατάνθρακα τις αποφευγουμε. Καλύτερα λοιπόν να πάρεις μια "καθαρή" και να προσθέσεις εσύ υδατάνθρακα σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες σου...
Επειδή είσαι αρχάριος πάρε instant whey. Η καλύτερη επιλογή πάντως είναι η micro απο άποψη επεξεργασίας, κλπ αλλά είναι πιο ακριβή και δε θα σου δώσει κάτι ουσιαστικό παραπάνω..

----------


## sticky fingaz

> Κάθε μια έχει το σκοπό της, δεν είναι όλες το ίδιο. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει απλά να βάλεις κιλά πάρε instant mass αν και γενικά πρωτεϊνες με υδατάνθρακα τις αποφευγουμε. Καλύτερα λοιπόν να πάρεις μια "καθαρή" και να προσθέσεις εσύ υδατάνθρακα σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες σου...
> Επειδή είσαι αρχάριος πάρε instant whey. Η καλύτερη επιλογή πάντως είναι η micro απο άποψη επεξεργασίας, κλπ αλλά είναι πιο ακριβή και δε θα σου δώσει κάτι ουσιαστικό παραπάνω..



Γιατι αποφευγουμε πρωτεινες με υδατανθρακα???

Να παρω την micro που απ οτι λέει την απορροφαει ευκολοτερα ο οργανισμος???ετσι κ αλλιως 9 ευρω διαφορά ειναι σιγά.........

----------


## flash

Δεν είναι 9 αλλα 19 ευρο διαφορά...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γιατι αποφευγουμε πρωτεινες με υδατανθρακα???
> 
> Να παρω την micro που απ οτι λέει την απορροφαει ευκολοτερα ο οργανισμος???ετσι κ αλλιως 9 ευρω διαφορά ειναι σιγά.........


Γιατί αυτές έχουνε ζάχαρη...

----------


## Ramrod

> Γιατι αποφευγουμε πρωτεινες με υδατανθρακα???
> 
> Να παρω την micro που απ οτι λέει την απορροφαει ευκολοτερα ο οργανισμος???ετσι κ αλλιως 9 ευρω διαφορά ειναι σιγά.........


Βασικά όχι μόνο γιατί έχουν κακο υδατάνθρακα αλλά γιατι δε συμφέρουν οικονομικά....

----------


## sobral

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html

KAINOΥΡΓΙΑ instant (native) whey!!!  :01. Smile:  συγνώμη που βάζω λίνκ από ξένο σάιτ (το επίσημο) αλλά επειδή την έβγαλαν εχθές το απόγευμα δεν έχει πουθενά αλλού φώτος και πινακάκι για να την παρουσιάσω σωστά. :01. Wink:  ρίξτε μια ματιά.

----------


## RAMBO

παντοσ αναμεσα σε instant και micro whey οπου δοκιμασα για αρκετο καιρο και τισ δυο εμεινα πιο ικανοποιημενοσ απο την instant .μαλιστα ειχε καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα απο την micro και καλυτερη γευση.

----------


## sticky fingaz

> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html
> 
> KAINOΥΡΓΙΑ instant (native) whey!!!  συγνώμη που βάζω λίνκ από ξένο σάιτ (το επίσημο) αλλά επειδή την έβγαλαν εχθές το απόγευμα δεν έχει πουθενά αλλού φώτος και πινακάκι για να την παρουσιάσω σωστά. ρίξτε μια ματιά.


H reflex απ οτι ειδα δεν στελνει Ελλαδα αμα θες να παραγγειλεις εεε??

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html
> 
> KAINOΥΡΓΙΑ instant (native) whey!!!  συγνώμη που βάζω λίνκ από ξένο σάιτ (το επίσημο) αλλά επειδή την έβγαλαν εχθές το απόγευμα δεν έχει πουθενά αλλού φώτος και πινακάκι για να την παρουσιάσω σωστά. ρίξτε μια ματιά.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html
> 
> KAINOΥΡΓΙΑ instant (native) whey!!!  συγνώμη που βάζω λίνκ από ξένο σάιτ (το επίσημο) αλλά επειδή την έβγαλαν εχθές το απόγευμα δεν έχει πουθενά αλλού φώτος και πινακάκι για να την παρουσιάσω σωστά. ρίξτε μια ματιά.


χαλαρα πανακριβη θα ναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html
> 
> KAINOΥΡΓΙΑ instant (native) whey!!!  συγνώμη που βάζω λίνκ από ξένο σάιτ (το επίσημο) αλλά επειδή την έβγαλαν εχθές το απόγευμα δεν έχει πουθενά αλλού φώτος και πινακάκι για να την παρουσιάσω σωστά. ρίξτε μια ματιά.


Θα αντικαταστησει την υπάρχουσα Instant whey,ή ειναι ξεχωριστο προιον;
υ.γ.Να ανοιξουμε αλλο τόπικ αν είναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> χαλαρα πανακριβη θα ναι


Στα 55 ευρώ είναι περίπου (σύμφωνα με την τιμή στο site)

----------


## sofos

> Στα 55 ευρώ είναι περίπου (σύμφωνα με την τιμή στο site)


μια χαρα τοτε απλα ελλαδα θα κανει 65  :01. Wink:

----------


## SeXperT

ναι τοσο θα κανει οντως...

μονο τα 10λιβρα συμφερουν... ελπιζω να την βγαλουν συντομα σε σακουλα γτ θελω να παρω...

----------


## sobral

> Θα αντικαταστησει την υπάρχουσα Instant whey,ή ειναι ξεχωριστο προιον;
> υ.γ.Να ανοιξουμε αλλο τόπικ αν είναι


θα την αντικαταστήσει απ'ότι είδα. :01. Wink: 
το νέο τόπικ μετά χαράς να το φτιάξω εγώ μόλις βγουν φωτό και πινακάκια. :01. Razz:  τώρα ό,τι έχω από το επίσημο μόνο.

----------


## Alexakos3

Παίδες για την μπανανίτσα τι λέτε μακριά έτσι??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Παίδες για την μπανανίτσα τι λέτε μακριά έτσι??


γτ?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Παίδες για την μπανανίτσα τι λέτε μακριά έτσι??


Και γω θέλω να τσιμπήσω μία αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι με νερό!

----------


## Alexakos3

> γτ?


Γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι δεν αξίζει καθόλου η γεύση μέχρι εμετού... Για αυτό ζητάω γνώμες





> Και γω θέλω να τσιμπήσω μία αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι με νερό!


Και εγώ έχω μια επιφύλαξη..! Για να απαντήσει κάποιος όμως που την έχει αγοράσει!! Πάντως μεταξύ αυτής και της elite της dymatize ποιά προτιμάτε??

----------


## RAMBO

εχω παρει μπανανα και ειναι αισχοσ.το στομαχι μου με ποναει για ωρεσ μετα και ετσι την εχω αφησει στο ραφι

----------


## sofos

> εχω παρει μπανανα και ειναι αισχοσ.το στομαχι μου με ποναει για ωρεσ μετα και ετσι την εχω αφησει στο ραφι


δωστη στον αλεξακο  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Alexakos3

> δωστη στον αλεξακο


χ0αχα0αχ0χα0αχ0χα0χαχ0α φέρτε φέρτε να μαζεύουμε όλες θα τισ πιούμε..!! Πάντως καλα είχα την υποψία ότι δεν πινότανε... Τέλως πάντων θα περιμένουμε να βγεί και σε άλλες γευσούλες..  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## sofos

> χ0αχα0αχ0χα0αχ0χα0χαχ0α φέρτε φέρτε να μαζεύουμε όλες θα τισ πιούμε..!! Πάντως καλα είχα την υποψία ότι δεν πινότανε... Τέλως πάντων θα περιμένουμε να βγεί και σε άλλες γευσούλες..


βασικα καινουργια θα βγει οπου να ναι και θα αντικατασταθει αυτη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Alexakos3

> βασικα καινουργια θα βγει οπου να ναι και θα αντικατασταθει αυτη


Εξακριβωμένο αυτό???  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Εξακριβωμένο αυτό???


ναι πανε μια σελιδα πισω,εδω στο ιδιο θεμα και διαβασε,μετα μπες και στο σαητ της ρεφλεξ να το δεις...

----------


## Alexakos3

> ναι πανε μια σελιδα πισω,εδω στο ιδιο θεμα και διαβασε,μετα μπες και στο σαητ της ρεφλεξ να το δεις...


Μάλιστα την είδα εντάξει πιο καλή μου φαίνεται η instant whey παρα η deluxe...! Τέσπα το θέμα είναι να βγεί 10lb και να είναι ίδια τιμή με την προηγούμενη σακούλα!!  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## sofos

> Μάλιστα την είδα εντάξει πιο καλή μου φαίνεται η instant whey παρα η deluxe...! Τέσπα το θέμα είναι να βγεί 10lb και να είναι ίδια τιμή με την προηγούμενη σακούλα!!


την αλλαξαν σου λεω,η deluxe ειναι αλλη,τσεκαρε εδω http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html

----------


## Alexakos3

> την αλλαξαν σου λεω,η deluxe ειναι αλλη,τσεκαρε εδω http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/prod...tant-Whey.html


Ε νομίζω είναι η instant whey με ανανεωμένο εξώφυλλο και από κάτω η instant whey deluxe που από ότι κατάλαβα η μόνη διαφορά είναι στην γέυση και σε κάποιο ένζυμο που τις έβαλαν. Κάνω λάθος??

----------


## sofos

> *Ε νομίζω είναι η instant whey με ανανεωμένο εξώφυλλο* και από κάτω η instant whey deluxe που από ότι κατάλαβα η μόνη διαφορά είναι στην γέυση και σε κάποιο ένζυμο που τις έβαλαν. Κάνω λάθος??


 :01. Evil NO:  :01. Evil NO:  ξανα μπες και διαβασε την εχουν αλλαξει γενικα,δεν αλλαξε μονο το εξωφυλλο

----------


## tommygunz

Σόφο, ο Αλεξάκος μιλάει για την Instant Whey Deluxe (η οποία είναι whey protein concentrate αλλά με έμφαση στη γεύση).
Εσύ λες για την απλά ανανεωμένη Instant Whey που έβγαλε η Reflex πριν λίγο καιρό. Η Instant Whey Deluxe υπήρχε εδώ και πολύ καιρό. :01. Wink:  Μιλάτε για διαφορετικά πράματα τόση ώρα, γι' αυτό δε βγάζεις άκρη μάλλον...

----------


## sofos

> Σόφο, ο Αλεξάκος μιλάει για την Instant Whey Deluxe (η οποία είναι whey protein concentrate αλλά με έμφαση στη γεύση).
> Εσύ λες για την απλά ανανεωμένη Instant Whey που έβγαλε η Reflex πριν λίγο καιρό. Η Instant Whey Deluxe υπήρχε εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Μιλάτε για διαφορετικά πράματα τόση ώρα, γι' αυτό δε βγάζεις άκρη μάλλον...


ναι αλλα αυτος ποια θελει την deluxe η την αλλη? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tommygunz

> ναι αλλα αυτος ποια θελει την deluxe η την αλλη?


Την μπανάνα θέλει. :banana:  :banana:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Alexakos3

> Την μπανάνα θέλει.


αχ0αχ0αχ0χ0αχ0α όποια να ναι όλες τις πίνουμε  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ πάντως στον tommygunz για την βοήθεια του..!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## SeXperT

ερχεται, ερχεται, την εκανα track και περασε και απο Βουδαπεστη. Να ανησυχήσω?

----------


## tommygunz

> ερχεται, ερχεται, την εκανα track και περασε και απο Βουδαπεστη. Να ανησυχήσω?


Από τον Ταύρο της Αγγλίας παρείγγειλες; Αν ναι να μην ανησυχείς καθόλου, σε 3 μέρες στο περίπου θα σου έχει φτάσει. :01. Wink: 




> αχ0αχ0αχ0χ0αχ0α όποια να ναι όλες τις πίνουμε    Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ πάντως στον tommygunz για την βοήθεια του..!!


Να 'σαι καλά, ό,τι μπορώ κάνω ο καψερός. :01. Razz:

----------


## SeXperT

εφτασε χτες το 10λιβρο... Λοιπον, διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή, ο αφρος φευγει με τη μια,

γευση πηρα την chocolate mint (δεν με απασχολει και ιδιαιτερα. Καλη ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι και ΟΝ φραουλα) και το σημαντικοτερο καθολου μα καθολου φουσκωμα...

εχω δοκιμασει και εχω δοκιμασει πρωτεινες, αλλα νομιζω σαν της ΟΝ καμια... την σταματησα μονο και μονο για τις Βουλγαριες και τις ζαχαρες...

αλλα νομιζω οτι τωρα που περνω πλεον μονο απο εξωτερικο δεν θα εχω προβλημα... εχει κανεις την ιδια αποψη?

----------


## Alexakos3

> εφτασε χτες το 10λιβρο... Λοιπον, διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή, ο αφρος φευγει με τη μια,
> 
> γευση πηρα την chocolate mint (δεν με απασχολει και ιδιαιτερα. Καλη ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι και ΟΝ φραουλα) και το σημαντικοτερο καθολου μα καθολου φουσκωμα...
> 
> εχω δοκιμασει και εχω δοκιμασει πρωτεινες, αλλα νομιζω σαν της ΟΝ καμια... την σταματησα μονο και μονο για τις Βουλγαριες και τις ζαχαρες...
> 
> αλλα νομιζω οτι τωρα που περνω πλεον μονο απο εξωτερικο δεν θα εχω προβλημα... εχει κανεις την ιδια αποψη?


Φίλε μου να σε ρωτήσω όταν πήρες το τσουβαλάκι είχε περιτύλιγμα απέξω ή ήταν απλά το τσουβαλάκι?? Και επίσης είχε scoop μέσα??? Οποιοσδήποτε έχει άποψη πάνω στο θέμα ασ απαντήσει!!  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## pizzass

εγω π πηρα τσουβαλακι περιτυλιγμα ναι ηταν κυριλε απ ολα ειχε. σκουπ οχι και νμζω αυτο εχει ξαναειπωθει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

> εγω π πηρα τσουβαλακι περιτυλιγμα ναι ηταν κυριλε απ ολα ειχε. σκουπ οχι και νμζω αυτο εχει ξαναειπωθει


Βάζουν περιτύλιγμα στα τσουβαλάκια; Δηλαδή το τσουβαλάκι είναι μέσα σε αυτό το πλαστικό διαφανές περιτύλιγμα;

----------


## souezass

> Παίδες για την μπανανίτσα τι λέτε μακριά έτσι??


ειμαι πολυ φαν της Instant Whey. αν θελεις να παρεις μαι ποιοτικη πρωτεινη και απο αξιολογη εταιρια παρε την.

απο γευσεις τωρα.με αριστα το 10
μπανανα = 4
φραουλα = 6
σοκολοατα = 7.5
βανιλια = 6

ο λογος που σου βαζω τα κριτιρια κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι γιατι οπως σου ειπα ειναι φαν.και δεν την περνω για την γευση της.αλλα γτ βλεπω τελικα πως αξιζει τα λεφτα της.και δεν πινω αλευρι.Χωρις να εχω πολλες γνωσεις και εμπειρια μου φαινεται ποιοτικο προιον.
Επισης *διαλυτοτητα εξαιρετικη* και γευση σοκολατας πολυ καλη επισης, 

και να μην εχεις ποτε κρητιρο την γευση.αλλα αυτο που σου δινει το συπληρωμα που περνεις. :03. Clap: 




> Φίλε μου να σε ρωτήσω όταν πήρες το τσουβαλάκι είχε περιτύλιγμα απέξω ή ήταν απλά το τσουβαλάκι?? Και επίσης είχε scoop μέσα??? Οποιοσδήποτε έχει άποψη πάνω στο θέμα ασ απαντήσει!!


δεν εχει περιτυλιγμα.απλα τσουβαλάκι.scoop δεν θα βρεις μεσα.

----------


## RAMBO

στην σοκολατα θα εβαζα ενα 8 ενω βανιλια 7

----------


## MuscleProject

Καλησπερα παιδια.Αποφασισα και εγω να παρω μια 2κιλη σε φραουλα οπου δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε μονο βανιλια παιρνω γενικα ελπιζω να μου αρεσει εφοσον ολοι λετε οτι ειναι μια ποιοτικη πρωτεινη!Την παρειγγηλα απο το ε-σοπ ξερεται ποσο καιρο κανει να ερθει με κουριερ?ελπιζω να μην ειπα κατι που δεν επιτρεπεται!!!

----------


## MuscleProject

Τπτ κανεις?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Τπτ κανεις?


Λογικά αύριο θα σου έρθει,
εγώ που μένω Θεσσαλονίκη αν θυμάμαι καλά έκανε 3 μέρες.

----------


## tsarlatanos

Φιλε εγω παντα παραγγελνω απο e-shop κυριακη και μ παιρνουν τηλ δευτερα και τεταρτη ειναι στο σπιτι μου..

----------


## MuscleProject

Καλημερα καταρχιν σε ολουσ!!μου ηρθε εδω και 2 μερες σε φραουλα και ειναι καταπληκτικη!!!Ενω ειχα φοβηθει με αυτα που λεγατε!βαζανε μερικοι 8/10 7/10 δλδ που να δοκιμασετε καμια triplex της Allstars σε vanilla θα ξερασετε!

----------


## Alexakos3

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το τσουβαλάκι μου και εγώ σαν παιδί  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  Γεύση φράουλα εξαιρετική διαλυτότητα σε ένα σέικερ σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα είχε διαλυθεί πλήρως και από γεύση εξαιρετική!!! ένα έχω να πώ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΗΚΑ!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το τσουβαλάκι μου και εγώ σαν παιδί    Γεύση φράουλα εξαιρετική διαλυτότητα σε ένα σέικερ σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα είχε διαλυθεί πλήρως και από γεύση εξαιρετική!!! ένα έχω να πώ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΗΚΑ!!


Το τσουβάλι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Alexakos3

> Το τσουβάλι?


 Φυσικά το τσουβάλι έχεις δεί ένα χρώμα που έχει???  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Φυσικά το τσουβάλι έχεις δεί ένα χρώμα που έχει???


A γι αυτό είμαι πολύ στο φλού :01. Mr. Green: 
Καλύτερα να μην το δω τότε :01. Razz:

----------


## Alexakos3

> A γι αυτό είμαι πολύ στο φλού
> Καλύτερα να μην το δω τότε


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## onymos

μαγκες χρησιμοποιω ρεφλεξ αυτο το καιρο...ειχα καιρο να παρω.μαλιστα πηρα μια νεα συσκευασια ελαφρως αλλαγμενη.δε ξερω τι μ@#$λακια κανανε αλλα μολισ τι κουναω στο σεικερ γινεται η μιση αφρος...εχει συμβει σε κανεναν σας τωρα τελευταια.και τν παω πολυ τη ρεφλεξ ρε γαμωτο δε το περιμενα :01. Sad:

----------


## Alexakos3

> μαγκες χρησιμοποιω ρεφλεξ αυτο το καιρο...ειχα καιρο να παρω.μαλιστα πηρα μια νεα συσκευασια ελαφρως αλλαγμενη.δε ξερω τι μ@#$λακια κανανε αλλα μολισ τι κουναω στο σεικερ γινεται η μιση αφρος...εχει συμβει σε κανεναν σας τωρα τελευταια.και τν παω πολυ τη ρεφλεξ ρε γαμωτο δε το περιμενα


Και εγώ που πήρα τσουβάλι έχει αλλάξει συσκευασία... Είναι πιο ωραία τώρα  :01. Razz:  Αλλά το θέμα με τον αφρό το έχω και εγώ και το έλυσα πολύ εύκολα κούνα την καλά για 5 δεύτερα και μετά πολύ χαλαρά.. θα σου δημιουργήσει ελάχιστο αφρό και θα δείς διαφορά  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  Τι γεύση τσίμπισες???

----------


## onymos

> Και εγώ που πήρα τσουβάλι έχει αλλάξει συσκευασία... Είναι πιο ωραία τώρα  Αλλά το θέμα με τον αφρό το έχω και εγώ και το έλυσα πολύ εύκολα κούνα την καλά για 5 δεύτερα και μετά πολύ χαλαρά.. θα σου δημιουργήσει ελάχιστο αφρό και θα δείς διαφορά  Τι γεύση τσίμπισες???


βανιλια ολες τις αλλες τισ εχω δοκιμασει.ναι το θεμα ειναι πως πριν δεν υπηρχε τετοιο 8εμα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Anithos

> μαγκες χρησιμοποιω ρεφλεξ αυτο το καιρο...ειχα καιρο να παρω.μαλιστα πηρα μια νεα συσκευασια ελαφρως αλλαγμενη.δε ξερω τι μ@#$λακια κανανε αλλα μολισ τι κουναω στο σεικερ γινεται η μιση αφρος...εχει συμβει σε κανεναν σας τωρα τελευταια.και τν παω πολυ τη ρεφλεξ ρε γαμωτο δε το περιμενα


πηρες αυτη την νεα που λεει native whey instant ; μπορεις να δεις ποια ειναι ακριβως γιατι θελω να την παρω και γω;

----------


## sticky fingaz

εκπληκτική η φραουλα ....δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα!!!

και απο διαλυτότητα σουπερ !!!!!

----------


## Babis Stinson

Καλημέρα παιδιά, επειδή το ψάχνω σιγά σιγά για την επόμενη πρωτεϊνη σε κανένα μήνα (τώρα έχω την Instant Whey της MyProtein) από το διάβασμα αρκετών Θεμάτων καταλήγω στην Instant Whey Reflex κι εγώ. Μάλλον σε φράουλα..
Βλέπω την έχει και στο eshop του forum.

Για να σιγουρέψω ότι κινούμαι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση όσον αφορά την επιλογή: Την θέλω για το πρωί με το που ξυπνάω (μαζί με 2-3 παξιμάδια κρίθινα) και μετά την προπόνηση ακριβώς. Θα με καλύψει λογικά έτσι? Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω κάποια άλλη?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## john john

γιατι δεν περνεις την micro whey??

----------


## Anithos

παντως την νεα που δοκιμασα εγω ,δεν μου λεει και κατι ιδιαίτερο περα απο τα καλα συστατικά που εχει σαν πρωτεινη,και απο διαλυτοτητα οχι και τοσο καλη,γευση ετσι και ετσι ,αδιαφορη

----------


## Babis Stinson

> γιατι δεν περνεις την micro whey??


Έχει 15 ευρώ παραπάνω απ'ότι βλέπω στο eshop του forum, 80 πάει αρκετά..
Αν τα αξίζει πραγματατικά να το σκεφτώ, αλλά είναι τόσο καλύτερη η Micro της Instant?

----------


## john john

babis εγω τωρα τελειωσα την micro που σου λεω και πηρα αυτην που εχω φωτο..dymatize iso-100 απλα ενα μεγαλο respect γευση απο γραμμαρια πρωτεινης απο διαλυτοτητα!σε αυτο πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει!τι να πω την βαζω πιο πανω απο οποιαδήποτε!

----------


## john john

> παντως την νεα που δοκιμασα εγω ,δεν μου λεει και κατι ιδιαίτερο περα απο τα καλα συστατικά που εχει σαν πρωτεινη,και απο διαλυτοτητα οχι και τοσο καλη,γευση ετσι και ετσι ,αδιαφορη


+1

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> γιατι δεν περνεις την micro whey??


Αφου την θελει και για πρωι καλυτερα την istand

----------


## Babis Stinson

> Αφου την θελει και για πρωι καλυτερα την istand


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, μήπως έχεις κάτι άλλο να προτείνεις Καλούτσικε?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, μήπως έχεις κάτι άλλο να προτείνεις Καλούτσικε?


Εγω αυτο που κανω ειναι,
Στο πρωινο μου παιρνω την myofusion οπου ειναι 3 πηγων για να εχω περρισοτερη ωρα αμινοξεα στο αιμα μου μεχρι να κανω το επομενο γευμα μου,
Και για ποστ εχω αμινοξεα.

Για μενα αυτα ειναι το καλυτερο.

----------


## Niiick

Μια πολλων πηγων το πρωι, και waxy eaas bcaas για ποστ ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη για μενα..

----------


## Babis Stinson

Κάποια καλή πρόταση για συνδυασμό? Γενικά θα ήθελα μία, αλλά αν είναι κάτι που αξίζει να το κοιτάξουμε και για ξεχωριστές..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Κάποια καλή πρόταση για συνδυασμό? Γενικά θα ήθελα μία, αλλά αν είναι κάτι που αξίζει να το κοιτάξουμε και για ξεχωριστές..


Αν δεν μπορείς να δωσεις λεφτά για δύο πράγματα,
τότε πάρε μια whey και για πρωί και για πόστ και είσαι ο.κ.

----------


## sticky fingaz

Παιδες σορρυ αν ειναι ηλιθια η ερωτηση μου αλλα τα 25 γρ πρωτεινης που παιρνεις απο τα 2.5 scoops της reflex με τι ποσοτητα φαγητου ισοδυναμουν???

----------


## RAMBO

καταλαβες τι εγραψες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## sticky fingaz

> καταλαβες τι εγραψες?



με τι ποσοτητα κοτοπουλου ηθελα να γραψω

----------


## metz

> Παιδες σορρυ αν ειναι ηλιθια η ερωτηση μου αλλα τα 25 γρ πρωτεινης που παιρνεις απο τα 2.5 scoops της reflex με τι ποσοτητα φαγητου ισοδυναμουν???


Από που προκύπτει πως τα 25γρ πρωτεΐνης προέρχονται από 2,5 σκουπ;

Όσες φορές έχω πάρει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη 1 σκουπ δίνει 20 γραμ πρωτεΐνης...

Τα 2,5 σκουπ θα σου δώσουν 50 γραμ

Πέρα από τα μαθηματικά, δεν είναι σωστό να προσπαθείς να το εξομοιώσεις με φαγητό, έστω κι αν είναι κοτόπουλο, διότι περιέχει και άλλα συστατικά οπότε δεν συγκρίσεις ίδια πράγματα.

----------


## sticky fingaz

> Από που προκύπτει πως τα 25γρ πρωτεΐνης προέρχονται από 2,5 σκουπ;
> 
> Όσες φορές έχω πάρει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη 1 σκουπ δίνει 20 γραμ πρωτεΐνης...
> 
> Τα 2,5 σκουπ θα σου δώσουν 50 γραμ
> 
> Πέρα από τα μαθηματικά, δεν είναι σωστό να προσπαθείς να το εξομοιώσεις με φαγητό, έστω κι αν είναι κοτόπουλο, διότι περιέχει και άλλα συστατικά οπότε δεν συγκρίσεις ίδια πράγματα.


Aν δεν κανω λαθος το καθε scoop της reflex ειναι 12.5 γρ το ενα αρα τα 2...  25gr

----------


## metz

> Aν δεν κανω λαθος το καθε scoop της reflex ειναι 12.5 γρ το ενα αρα τα 2...  25gr


Στην απάντησή μου σου γράφω πόση πρωτεΐνη δίνει ένα σκουπ της συγκεκριμένης...

Το ίδιο γράφει και στην ετικέτα με τις οδηγίες του προϊόντος...

Άρα... κάνεις λάθος

----------


## sobral

> Από που προκύπτει πως τα 25γρ πρωτεΐνης προέρχονται από 2,5 σκουπ;
> 
> Όσες φορές έχω πάρει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη 1 σκουπ δίνει 20 γραμ πρωτεΐνης...
> 
> Τα 2,5 σκουπ θα σου δώσουν 50 γραμ
> 
> Πέρα από τα μαθηματικά, δεν είναι σωστό να προσπαθείς να το εξομοιώσεις με φαγητό, έστω κι αν είναι κοτόπουλο, διότι περιέχει και άλλα συστατικά οπότε δεν συγκρίσεις ίδια πράγματα.


Είσαι σίγουρος?? την είχα πάρει κι εγώ (ακόμη έχω το κουτί). Στα 25γρ. σκόνης βγάζει 20γρ. πρωτείνης. Το 1σκούπ όμως αντιστοιχεί σε 12,5γρ σκόνης άρα 10γρ. πρωτείνης. Τα 2 σκουπ (25 γρ. προιοντος) σου δίνουν 20 γρ πρωτείνης. Αυτό είναι το σωστό....

----------


## Chris92

βρηκα στο ιντερνετ τη 10lbr συσκευασια πολυ φθηνα!Τα μεταφορικα απο Αγγλια ποσο βγαινουν *περιπου*?επισης τι γευση να παρω? απ οτι εχω διαβασει η φραουλα ειναι πολυ γλυκια,αρα τη βαριεσε γρηγορα, ενω η σοκολατα δεν ειναι καλη, και βανιλια δεν ξανααγοραζω.Τα μεταφορικα απο Αγγλια ποσο βγαινουν περιπου?

----------


## goutsos

το σκουπ της ρεφλεξ είναι 12.5...η δόση έιναι δύο σκουπ....εκτός αν το άλλαξαν πρόσφατα

----------


## tolis93

> βρηκα στο ιντερνετ τη 10lbr συσκευασια πολυ φθηνα!Τα μεταφορικα απο Αγγλια ποσο βγαινουν *περιπου*?επισης τι γευση να παρω? απ οτι εχω διαβασει η φραουλα ειναι πολυ γλυκια,αρα τη βαριεσε γρηγορα, ενω η σοκολατα δεν ειναι καλη, και βανιλια δεν ξανααγοραζω.Τα μεταφορικα απο Αγγλια ποσο βγαινουν περιπου?


μεταφορικα μη ψαρωνεις μεχρι κ δωρεαν θα βρεις εως κ 6 ευρα.απλα προσεχε γιατι παιζει να σ γραφει σε αγγλικο νομισμα διπλα κ να τη πατησεις οπως εγω να νομιζεις οτι ειναι ευρω κ να σ βγει κ πιο ακριβη

----------


## Chris92

> μεταφορικα μη ψαρωνεις μεχρι κ δωρεαν θα βρεις εως κ 6 ευρα.απλα προσεχε γιατι παιζει να σ γραφει σε αγγλικο νομισμα διπλα κ να τη πατησεις οπως εγω να νομιζεις οτι ειναι ευρω κ να σ βγει κ πιο ακριβη


ναι την εκανα τη μετατροπη  :01. Mr. Green: .Απο γευση τι προτεινεις?

----------


## tolis93

> ναι την εκανα τη μετατροπη .Απο γευση τι προτεινεις?


δε τη νεχω δοκιμασει ακομα και σκεφτομαι σοβαροτατα να τη τσιμπησω.στειλε μ ενα πμ το σαιτ π τη πηρες.κοιτα εγω μπανανες βανιλιες κουκιες τετοια ειμαι αλλα εχω ψηθει για φραουλιτσα μιας κ π ακουω τα καλυτερα.σοκολατα δε λεει.φτιαχνω  κ δικο μ σιροπι οποτε ολο σοκολατες?βλακεια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> μεταφορικα μη ψαρωνεις μεχρι κ δωρεαν θα βρεις εως κ 6 ευρα.απλα προσεχε γιατι παιζει να σ γραφει σε αγγλικο νομισμα διπλα κ να τη πατησεις οπως εγω να νομιζεις οτι ειναι ευρω κ να σ βγει κ πιο ακριβη


ποιο αγγλικο σαητ εχει τοσο φτηνα μεταφορικα?στειλε μου ενα πμ γιατι δε ξερω κανενα που να χει τοσο φτηνα μεταφορικα...

----------


## Qlim4X

> Στην απάντησή μου σου γράφω πόση πρωτεΐνη δίνει ένα σκουπ της συγκεκριμένης...
> 
> Το ίδιο γράφει και στην ετικέτα με τις οδηγίες του προϊόντος...
> 
> Άρα... κάνεις λάθος


διαβασε λιγο καλυτερα τι λεει. 2 σκουπ τον 12,5 γραμμαριων. σε ολες τις instant , micro, pure whey

----------


## tolis93

> ποιο αγγλικο σαητ εχει τοσο φτηνα μεταφορικα?στειλε μου ενα πμ γιατι δε ξερω κανενα που να χει τοσο φτηνα μεταφορικα...


 *
 **************** απο οσο ξερω αγγλικο ειναι.
παντως**************** κ το ειναι αψογα.πολυ πραμα κ δωρεαν μεταφορικα

*
***μονο μεσω πμ τετοιου τυπου κουβεντες****

----------


## sticky fingaz

Mηπως καποιος μπορει να μου πει ποιες ακριβως ειναι οι διαφορες των παρακατω πρωτεινων?

-Reflex Natural Whey
-Reflex Instant whey Deluxe
-Reflex Instant Mass
-Reflex Micro Whey

σε τι ακριβως απευθυνεται η καθε μια?

----------


## tolis93

> Mηπως καποιος μπορει να μου πει ποιες ακριβως ειναι οι διαφορες των παρακατω πρωτεινων?
> 
> -Reflex Natural Whey η κλασσικη πρωτεινη 
> -Reflex Instant whey Deluxe ιδεα δεν εχω τι διαφορες εχει απο τις αλλες
> -Reflex Instant Mass λογικα για ποστ με ενυσχημενο υδατανθρακα βοηθαει στην αυξηση μαζας
> -Reflex Micro Whey πιο γρηγορη αποροφηση απο την νατουραλ
> 
> σε τι ακριβως απευθυνεται η καθε μια?


η νατουραλ ειναι η κλασσικη π τη χρησιμοποιεις το πρωι μετα τη προπονηση κτλπ κτλπ 
η ντιλουξ δε ξερω πρεπει να χει ο συνωνοματος του φορουμ μετοχες στην εταιρια :01. Mr. Green: 
η μας ειναι για αυξηση μαζας
η μαικρο εχει ταχυτερη αποροφηση απο τις αλλες.δλδ οτι πιο καλο για ποστ
και στο σαιτ να μπεις θα τα βρεις

----------


## sticky fingaz

> η νατουραλ ειναι η κλασσικη π τη χρησιμοποιεις το πρωι μετα τη προπονηση κτλπ κτλπ 
> η ντιλουξ δε ξερω πρεπει να χει ο συνωνοματος του φορουμ μετοχες στην εταιρια
> η μας ειναι για αυξηση μαζας
> η μαικρο εχει ταχυτερη αποροφηση απο τις αλλες.δλδ οτι πιο καλο για ποστ
> και στο σαιτ να μπεις θα τα βρεις


εγω ηξερα οτι η instant whey ειναι η κλασσικη αλλα τωρα ειδα αυτη τη natural κ μου εκανε εντυπωση!

thanx man!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> εγω ηξερα οτι η instant whey ειναι η κλασσικη αλλα τωρα ειδα αυτη τη natural κ μου εκανε εντυπωση!
> 
> thanx man!


ουσιαστικα ειναι πανω κατω ιδιες με τη διαφορα οτι η natural(το λεει και το ονομα) δεν εχει γλυκαντικα μεσα...αυτη παιρνω τωρα και ειναι σουπερ απο διαλυτοτητα και γευση μια χαρα

----------


## sofos

> *
>  **************** απο οσο ξερω αγγλικο ειναι.
> παντως**************** κ το ειναι αψογα.πολυ πραμα κ δωρεαν μεταφορικα
> 
> *
> ***μονο μεσω πμ τετοιου τυπου κουβεντες****


μ αρεσει που σου ειπα να μου το πεις σε πμ.....

----------


## tolis93

> ουσιαστικα ειναι πανω κατω ιδιες με τη διαφορα οτι η natural(το λεει και το ονομα) δεν εχει γλυκαντικα μεσα...αυτη παιρνω τωρα και ειναι σουπερ απο διαλυτοτητα και γευση μια χαρα


 αν μπορεις μεσω πμ μ στελνεις απο π την παιρνεις κ τιμη?με ενδιαφερει αρκετα μια καθαρη νατουραλ που λεει κ η ιδια.και μαλλον για τη συγκεκριμενη το κοβω.αν κ καπου εδω μεσα διαβασα οτι την εν λογω εταιρια την εχουν για πεταμα στην αγγλια και ξεκινησε ως αντιγραφη μιας αλλης.δε θυμαμαι ονομα καν

----------


## sticky fingaz

> ουσιαστικα ειναι πανω κατω ιδιες με τη διαφορα οτι η natural(το λεει και το ονομα) δεν εχει γλυκαντικα μεσα...αυτη παιρνω τωρα και ειναι σουπερ απο διαλυτοτητα και γευση μια χαρα


τι γευση πηρες???? σκεφτομαι να παρω φραουλα........τωρα παιρνω φραουλα αλλα την instant whey ελπιζω να μην εχει μεγαλη διαφορα στην γευση!

----------


## Babis Stinson

Κι εγώ για την Instant έχω ψηθεί της Reflex, απ' ότι βλέπω πρέπει να είναι από τις ποιοτικές εταιρείες.
Αλλά το θέμα είναι ποια απ' όλες? Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω η καταλληλότερη για μένα είναι η Natural? 
Την θέλω για το πρωί και αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση.
Θέλω να πάρω και όγκο βέβαια για κάποιους μήνες ακόμα. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να πάρω την Instant Mass? Αλλά διαβάζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να παίρνεις ξεχωριστά πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα, γιατί ο υδατάνθρακας στις πρωτείνες όγκου είναι κακής ποιότητας.

Μεταφορικά σε πρωτείνες με 6 ευρώ πού έχετε βρει ρε παιδιά? Κάτω από 12-14 ευρώ δεν έχω δει πουθενά, για τόσο μεγάλα πακέτα. Και αν δεν πάρεις Bulk που είναι πολύ φθηνές, με 14 ευρώ μεταφορικά δεν αξίζει να πάρεις brand πρωτείνη από εξωτερικό. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου κι εμένα ένα PM.

----------


## sticky fingaz

> Κι εγώ για την Instant έχω ψηθεί της Reflex, απ' ότι βλέπω πρέπει να είναι από τις ποιοτικές εταιρείες.
> Αλλά το θέμα είναι ποια απ' όλες? Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω η καταλληλότερη για μένα είναι η Natural? 
> Την θέλω για το πρωί και αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση.
> Θέλω να πάρω και όγκο βέβαια για κάποιους μήνες ακόμα. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να πάρω την Instant Mass? Αλλά διαβάζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να παίρνεις ξεχωριστά πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα, γιατί ο υδατάνθρακας στις πρωτείνες όγκου είναι κακής ποιότητας.
> 
> Μεταφορικά σε πρωτείνες με 6 ευρώ πού έχετε βρει ρε παιδιά? Κάτω από 12-14 ευρώ δεν έχω δει πουθενά, για τόσο μεγάλα πακέτα. Και αν δεν πάρεις Bulk που είναι πολύ φθηνές, με 14 ευρώ μεταφορικά δεν αξίζει να πάρεις brand πρωτείνη από εξωτερικό. Αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου κι εμένα ένα PM.


παρε την instant whey φραουλα........πολυ καλή κ κανει για το πρωι κ για μετα την προπονηση!Εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!Ριχνω κ 2 κουταλιες βρωμη μεσα ή τρωω κ μια μπανανα κ ειμαι κομπλε!

Αν την παρεις απο το e shop εδω ανω των 60 ευρω δεν πληρωνεις μεταφορικα!

----------


## tolis93

> παρε την instant whey φραουλα........πολυ καλή κ κανει για το πρωι κ για μετα την προπονηση!Εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!Ριχνω κ 2 κουταλιες βρωμη μεσα ή τρωω κ μια μπανανα κ ειμαι κομπλε!
> 
> Αν την παρεις απο το e shop εδω ανω των 60 ευρω δεν πληρωνεις μεταφορικα!


παιδια...για να τελειωνει το θεμα με τη συγκεκριμενη κ τα σαιτ παραγγελειας.ας μιλησει μαζι μ με πμ

----------


## beefmeup

ρε συ τολις,σου εγινε κ απο πανω παρατηρηση για τα λινκ/σαητ,τι δεν καταλαβες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> ρε συ τολις,σου εγινε κ απο πανω παρατηρηση για τα λινκ/σαητ,τι δεν καταλαβες?


σορυ το βγαζω

----------


## mns8

Πως μπορώ να υπολογίσω τα 25 γρ. χωρίς  scoop ????

----------


## tolis93

> Πως μπορώ να υπολογίσω τα 25 γρ. χωρίς  scoop ????


ζυγαρια.αλλα να θυμασαι 2 κουταλιες σουπας σχετικα γεματες ειναι γυρω στα 30 γρ.

----------


## Myrw

Παιδια σκεφτομαι να παρω την Reflex αλλα σκεφτομαι και για Myofusion η την ON τι θα λεγατε?

----------


## RAMBO

reflex :02. Chinese: (και κατα προτημηση σοκολατα)

----------


## Myrw

ξερουμε κανενα site για να την παρουμε φτηνα?

----------


## Qlim4X

> ξερουμε κανενα site για να την παρουμε φτηνα?


πανω στο menu λεει shop πατα εκει και θα την βρεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## ProStyle

Ποια γευση ειναι ωραια γευση ? αυριο σκεφτομαιν να παω να την παρω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Alexakos3

τελείωσε η φράουλα και είμαι ανάμεσα σε chocolate και chocolate mint! Διαβάζω παντού σε ξένα site ότι η mint είναι πολύ ανώτερη από την απλή σοκολάτα... Εσείς τι λέτε????

----------


## RAMBO

απλα και σιγουρα πραματα σοκολατα

----------


## ProStyle

Η φρουλα ειναι καλη για την παραγγειλα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Διάβασε το τόπικ απ' την αρχή, υπάρχουν πολλές αξιολογήσεις.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Alexakos3

> Διάβασε το τόπικ απ' την αρχή, υπάρχουν πολλές αξιολογήσεις.


Tο διάβασα αλλά όλοι μιλάνε για την σοκολάτα της reflex που θυμίζει φαρμακείλα αυτό μου έχει μείνει  :01. Razz:  Δεν έχω διαβασει κάτι για την chocolate mint για αυτό ρωτάω...

----------


## Dreiko

λοιπον,επειδη πολυς ντορος εχει γινει για τη γευση της ας γραψω την εμπειρια μου με τη γευση σοκολατα....
ηταν απλα αδιαφορη...ουτε ασχημη ουτε καλη....απλα αδιαφορη...
με νερο την ηπια μετα τη προπονηση....
αν λαβω υποψιν οτι εχει ενα πολυ καλο προφιλ συστατικων,και το γεγονος οτι δε με χαλασε η γευση...θα την καθιερωσω μου φαινεται... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

εγω εχω την γευση βανιλια δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιετερο απο γευση δεν με χαλαει ουτε με φτιαχνει αλλα απο την στηγμη που πηνεται και ειμαι ευχαριστιμενος με το προιν θα την αγορασω κσανα   (τελειονει και το κουτι σε λιγο)   :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

> λοιπον,επειδη πολυς ντορος εχει γινει για τη γευση της ας γραψω την εμπειρια μου με τη γευση σοκολατα....
> ηταν απλα αδιαφορη...ουτε ασχημη ουτε καλη....απλα αδιαφορη...
> με νερο την ηπια μετα τη προπονηση....
> αν λαβω υποψιν οτι εχει ενα πολυ καλο προφιλ συστατικων,και το γεγονος οτι δε με χαλασε η γευση...θα την καθιερωσω μου φαινεται...


ποια δοκιμασες την καινουργια που την ανανεωσαν?

----------


## Dreiko

ναι τη καινουρια.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

πω με ξενερωσες τωρα με την σοκολατα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
τοσα λεφτα και να μν τα σπαει η γευση? κριμα


φραουλα δοκιμασε κανενας??

----------


## sofos

> ναι τη καινουρια....


ok then  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ProStyle

Εχω μια στην ακρη ακομα δεν την δοκιμασα γευση φραουλα θα σας πω αμα λεει

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Εχω μια στην ακρη ακομα δεν την δοκιμασα γευση φραουλα θα σας πω αμα λεει


την καινούρια έχεις?

πάντως και γω ψήνομαι να την πάρω, αλλά είναι ακριβή.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ProStyle

> την καινούρια έχεις?
> 
> πάντως και γω ψήνομαι να την πάρω, αλλά είναι ακριβή.



Ναι την καινουργια απλως δεν την ανοιξα ακομα σε καμια εβδομαδα θα γραψω review  η τιμη της πιστευω ειναι καλη αναλογως απο που θα την παρεις

----------


## kleiza7

παιδια ξερει καποιος αν ειναι Free απο λακτοζη η συγκεκριμενη????...γιατι οποια ειχα δοκιμασει με λακτοζη με εστελνε να παλευω με τη λεκανη!  :01. Razz: 
και διαβαζω γενικα καλα λογια για τη συγκεκριμενη αλλα εχω ευαισθητο στομαχι.... εσεις που την εχετε παρει πως τη νιωθετε. 
Για να καταλαβετε η myofusion αν και αισθητα ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα και μου εδινε ενα ++++  με πειραζε αφανταστα! γαμωτο και την πεταξα  :01. Sad:

----------


## ProStyle

> παιδια ξερει καποιος αν ειναι Free απο λακτοζη η συγκεκριμενη????...γιατι οποια ειχα δοκιμασει με λακτοζη με εστελνε να παλευω με τη λεκανη! 
> και διαβαζω γενικα καλα λογια για τη συγκεκριμενη αλλα εχω ευαισθητο στομαχι.... εσεις που την εχετε παρει πως τη νιωθετε. 
> Για να καταλαβετε η myofusion αν και αισθητα ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα και μου εδινε ενα ++++  με πειραζε αφανταστα! γαμωτο και την πεταξα


Δεν επρεπε να την πεταξεις  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## kleiza7

οντως μωρε επρεπε να την εκανα δωρακι σε κανενα παιδι απο εδω. η μιση γεματη ηταν... τεσπα.... για τη λακτοζη στην πρωτεινη του θεματος γνωριζεις τιποτα?

----------


## AntwnhsSs

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την γευση μπανανα? , απο την κενουρια εκδοση

----------


## ProStyle

Σημερα την δοκιμασα Γευση  Φραουλα 8/10
Διαλυτότητα: 8/10

----------


## deathrash

Παιδια σημερα πηρα και εγω γευση σοκολατα...
Σε συγκριση με την ΟΝ, γιατι μονο αυτη εχω δοκιμασει θα της εβαζα
Γευση: 7
Διαλυτοτητα: 6

Οσον αφορα την διαλυτοτητα της πρωτεινης γενικοτερα τι προβλημα υπαρχει αν 
μενουν καποια κομματια αδιαλυτα?
Ειναι μονο θεμα γευσης η παιζει να μην υπαρξει σωστη αποροφηση της πρωτεινης
απο τον οργανισμο? Κανενα θεμα υγειας?

----------


## tommygunz

> Παιδια σημερα πηρα και εγω γευση σοκολατα...
> Σε συγκριση με την ΟΝ, γιατι μονο αυτη εχω δοκιμασει θα της εβαζα
> Γευση: 7
> Διαλυτοτητα: 6
> 
> Οσον αφορα την διαλυτοτητα της πρωτεινης γενικοτερα τι προβλημα υπαρχει αν 
> μενουν καποια κομματια αδιαλυτα?
> Ειναι μονο θεμα γευσης η παιζει να μην υπαρξει σωστη αποροφηση της πρωτεινης
> απο τον οργανισμο? Κανενα θεμα υγειας?


Δοκίμασε να ρίχνεις πρώτα το νερό και μετά τη σκόνη. Έτσι μπορεί να αποφύγεις το σβόλιασμα.

----------


## exkaliber

την choco mint την καινουργια την δοκιμασε κανενας??

----------


## AntwnhsSs

κανω και εγω ενα μινι review 
ειχα την καινουρια εκδοση βανιλιας η οποια απο διαλιτοτηα ενα 3/10 , οσο και να το προσπαθουσα τιποτα αφινε και κατι μικρους σβολους + πολυ αφρος  απο γευση τιποτα ιδιετερο
σημερα δοκημασα την παλια εκδοση μπανανα διαλιτοτηα ενα 8/10 πολυ ανετη διαλιση + οτι ο αφρος που δημηουργιθηκε χαθηκε σε δευτερολεπτα απο γευση οπως ολες σχεδον πιο πολυ νιοθεις το νερο αλλα ηταν ωρεα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nosblos

> reflex(και κατα προτημηση σοκολατα)


+100..
πολυ καλη την δοκιμασα σημερα.....
 :01. Wink:

----------


## sticky fingaz

παιδες η deluxe τι διαφορά έχει απ την απλη instant whey???

απ οτι ειδα εχουνε ιδια τιμη αλλα η deluxe περιεχει μεγαλυτερη ποσότητα!

----------


## dimitrispump

> παιδες η deluxe τι διαφορά έχει απ την απλη instant whey???
> 
> απ οτι ειδα εχουνε ιδια τιμη αλλα η deluxe περιεχει μεγαλυτερη ποσότητα!


ιδιες ειναι 2270 και οι δυο.λιγο καλυτερη γευση εχει η deluxe

----------


## sticky fingaz

> ιδιες ειναι 2270 και οι δυο.λιγο καλυτερη γευση εχει η deluxe


εδω στο eshop την deluxe την δειχνει 2.700γρ

----------


## marc

ξερει κανεις τι ειναι αυτη η *native whey* που λενε  οτι βαζουν?
ειναι καλυτερη απο τις κλασσικες μορφες whey που εχουμε συνηθισει ή καμια φθηνιαρικη πατεντα που την πλασσαρουν οτι ειναι φοβερη?
ρωταω γιατι ψαχνω να βρω γι'αυτην και δεν την βλεπω πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο την reflex!

----------


## ProStyle

παιδια την εχω σε γευση φραουλα την ανταλαζω με καποια αλλη στειλτε πμ

----------


## Dimitrios

Ποια γεύση προτείνετε παιδιά;

----------


## RAMBO

1)σοκολατα μετα βανιλια (μπανανα που ειχα δοκιμασει χαλια)

----------


## Dimitrios

> 1)σοκολατα μετα βανιλια (μπανανα που ειχα δοκιμασει χαλια)


Οκ φίλε αυχαριστώ πολύ!  :01. Wink: 
Πέρνα μια βόλτα και από την isolate να μου κάνεις καμιά πρόταση. :01. Wink: 
Άσχετο την φράουλα την έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## RAMBO

οχι σε φραουλα ειχα δοκιμασει μονο την 100% της EAS και αν νομιζω παρομοιεσ γευσεισ εχουν,γενικα παντωσ θα σου ελεγα οχι μια φρουτενια γευση γιατι μπορει να θεσ να φασ και κατι αλλο και να ανακατευτεισ η να σε πειραζει το πρωι εμενα η μπανανα με πειραζει στο στομαζι πολυ πονοσ

----------


## Dimitrios

> οχι σε φραουλα ειχα δοκιμασει μονο την 100% της EAS και αν νομιζω παρομοιεσ γευσεισ εχουν,γενικα παντωσ θα σου ελεγα οχι μια φρουτενια γευση γιατι μπορει να θεσ να φασ και κατι αλλο και να ανακατευτεισ η να σε πειραζει το πρωι εμενα η μπανανα με πειραζει στο στομαζι πολυ πονοσ


Έχω πιει την μπανάνα της Myofusion και ήταν τέλεια, αλλά ρε φίλε μτά δεν μου έβγαινε να φάω κανονική μπανάνα... :01. Razz:

----------


## sticky fingaz

> Οκ φίλε αυχαριστώ πολύ! 
> Πέρνα μια βόλτα και από την isolate να μου κάνεις καμιά πρόταση.
> Άσχετο την φράουλα την έχεις δοκιμάσει;


Εγω εχω την φραουλα........κ οταν μου τελειωσει αυτη θα ξαναπαρω!

μια χαρα ειναι ελαφριά.......κ μυριζει απιστευτα!Την συνιστω!

----------


## Alexakos3

Μόλις τελειώνω την chocolate mint... Η γεύση με νερό (τελευταία βάζω λίγο νερό για να είναι λίγο πιο ''πηχτή'') είναι αρκετά καλή...

Με γάλα είναι από άλλο πλανήτη... Αν μου την σέρβηραν σε μαγαζί θα νόμιζα ότι ηταν milkshake... Είναι ότι πιο γευστικό έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου...

το τέταρτο μου τσουβαλάκι λέω να είναι η βανίλια ή μπανάνα... Απο βδομάδα θα βάλω παραγγελία και δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα τι...  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> ποια δοκιμασες την καινουργια που την ανανεωσαν?

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> 


The UK's best selling natural whey protein

Natural Whey is focused on delivering whey in its most natural form. It contains no artificial sweeteners, colours or flavours and no added carbohydrate.  Reflex Natural Whey, just like our famous Instant Whey, has one of the highest biological values of any protein supplement on the market due to its excellent amino acid profile, protein fraction content and superior digestibility.  It contains the highest concentration of Branch Chain Amino Acids (B.C.A.A) when compared to other protein sources. This high concentration is vital because B.C.A.A's are used predominantly for muscle metabolism and energy. 

Whey Protein Isolate is the primary ingredient.

Natural Whey contains whey protein isolate as the main source of protein; arguably the most expensive and purest form of protein available, other brands nearly always use whey protein concentrate as the main ingredient.  It also contains a totally exclusive Muscle Drive peptide complex. This complex is a precise combination of two muscle building ingredients:

Peptide Bonded Glutamine

Natural Whey contains Peptide bonded glutamine which is utilised more effectively by the body than standard free form L-Glutamine, thus helping recovery after strenuous exercise.

Important note: We don't add L-Glutamine, please don't confuse the two. L-Glutamine is not a very stable amino acid, whilst its absolutely fine by itself i.e our pure L-Glutamine powder, its not a good idea to combine it with whey protein - it can degrade into ammonia and in the presence of other proteins your body will find it difficult to absorb.


Hydrolysed Whey Protein

Whey protein hydrolsate with a specially selected high Degree of Hydrolysis that is rich in smaller peptides and amino acids. The body can absorb peptides much faster than whole proteins, thus allowing for an almost instantaneous 'hit' of muscle building amino acids.

Added Pro Biotics & Digestive Enzymes.

Another big difference between other standard whey products and Natural Whey is the standard inclusion of very special Digezyme enzymes and Lactospore pro-biotics. Digezyme enzymes have been extensively studied and shown to enhance protein digestion, whilst Lactospore pro-biotics, similar to those found in yoghurt, provide for a healthier gut. Note: Some brands will list pre-biotics, this is simply a term that describes a food source for beneficial bacteria, they DO NOT supply pro-biotic bacteria.
Preferentially selected Whey Protein, the Best.

We go to great lengths to ensure that Natural Whey contains preferentially selected batches of whey protein which are carefully chosen to meet our very strict criteria that dictate higher levels of protein, lower levels of fat and lower levels of carbs. Its all sourced from the EU and does NOT contain any hormones or heavy metals which can be found in some non EU material.

Natural Whey contains Bio-Active Fractions
The whey protein found in Natural Whey is made using cross flow micro filtration and ultra filtration. These unique processes are carried out at low temperature to preserve many beneficial bio-active whey fractions like Glycomacropeptide, Lactoferrin, Immunoglobulin and others - please read our whey protein guide for more info with regard to their unqiue health effects.

Natural tasting range of flavours
Natural Whey comes in a simple range of flavours with a taste thats very light compared with other products like Instant Whey. Its the price that's paid for a product that contains no artificial sweeteners or added sugars.

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

με λιγα λογια απλα φοβερει....................    :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  τωρα και με φραουλα τα σπαι...............

----------


## nikos1708

paidia tin exw parei ti reflex..xekinisa gymnastikoula kana 3wro tin imera se gymnastirio..to swma mou einai fysiologiko..psiloadynatos genika me ligo lipos stin koilia..poso tha mou parei na dw apotelesmata lete? oxi tpt trelo..2 scoop tin imera pairnw kai kanw kai diatrofi..

****Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτήρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ .Mods Team ****

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> paidia tin exw parei ti reflex..xekinisa gymnastikoula kana 3wro tin imera se gymnastirio..to swma mou einai fysiologiko..psiloadynatos genika me ligo lipos stin koilia..poso tha mou parei na dw apotelesmata lete? oxi tpt trelo..2 scoop tin imera pairnw kai kanw kai diatrofi..
> 
> ****Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτήρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ .Mods Team ****




Κοιτά φιλαράκι..
Είναι ανάλογα και η διατροφή που κάνεις όλα παίζουν ρολό
Αλλά η διατροφή είναι το α και το ω.. και μετά τα υπόλοιπα..
Εγώ δεν είμαι ιδικός στο χορό.. έχω ξεκινήσει γυμναστικουλα εδώ και 6 μήνες σοβαρά με το άθλημα αυτό… είχα πολλά κοίλα πριν ξεκινήσω.. με διατροφή και με άσκηση και βεβαία και αρκετή αερόβια μετά τα βαρύ η νηστικός το πρωί όταν ξυπνάς θα γίνεις σταλίκι και ωραίος..
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NickTheGr3ek

περιέχει ασπαρτάμη???

----------


## Roid Rage

> περιέχει ασπαρτάμη???


 Kιαν περιεχει;

----------


## NickTheGr3ek

> Kιαν περιεχει;


δεν θέλω!έχω διαβάσει πολλά άσχημα για αυτή την ουσια!μια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο θα σε πείσει  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν εχει ασπαρταμη...σουκραλοζη και ακεσουλφαμη Κ εχει.

----------


## dimebag

παιδες σορρυ που γραφω στο συνκεκριμενο θεμα ενω εχει καιρο να συζητηθει αλλα στο e-shop ειδα οτι λεει πως η συνκεκριμενη πρωτείνη "κατασκευάζεται σε συμφωνία με διαδικασίες ποιότητας ISO9001 και ελέγχεται για χρήση απαγορευμένων ουσιών σύμφωνα με τις διαδικασίες ISO17025." Επειδη δεν εχω ξαναακουσει για αυτον τον ελενχο.. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, αν υπαρχει καποια περιπτωση να περιεχει καποια προορμόνη.. Γιατι λεει πως ελενχετε για απαγορευμενες ουσιες αλλα τι? Σαν τον Ε.Ο.Φ ειναι μονο?

----------


## beefmeup

αυτες οι πιστοποιησεις αφορουν την κατασκευαστρια εταιρια,οχι αυτους που κανουν εισαγωγη του προιοντος σε καθε χωρα ..
απο κει κ περα αυτο που σου λεει η εταιρια,ειναι οτι επειδη γινεται αυτος ο ελεγχος iso περιεχει μεσα μονο αυτα που γραφει πανω στο κουτι κ τπτ παραπανω..

----------


## dimebag

> αυτες οι πιστοποιησεις αφορουν την κατασκευαστρια εταιρια,οχι αυτους που κανουν εισαγωγη του προιοντος σε καθε χωρα ..
> απο κει κ περα αυτο που σου λεει η εταιρια,ειναι οτι επειδη γινεται αυτος ο ελεγχος iso περιεχει μεσα μονο αυτα που γραφει πανω στο κουτι κ τπτ παραπανω..


beef ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση..Και κατι τελευταιο σχετικα με αυτην την πρωτεινη..Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος ποσα γραμμαρια bcaa's εχει σε καθε δόση?

----------


## dorita

εχει παρει μια τετοια ο αδερφος μου και σκεφτομαι να κανω μια δοκιμη δεν εχω ξαναπαρει ποτε πρωτεινη.....θελω να ρωτησω αρχικα αν πινετε και κατα δευτερον...λεει οτι περιεχει 80% πρωτεινη ...πως καποιος κανει μια επιλογη αναλογα με το ποσοστο της πρωτεινης;;;; :01. Unsure: 

sorry αν ποσταρω λαθος ειδαλλως ας με παραπεμψει καποιος να διαβασω...

----------


## RAMBO

Dorita μια χαρα ειναι επινα 4 μηνες βανιλια και σοκολατα και δεν την βαρεθηκα,το ποσοστο το κοιτας για να δεις ποσο καθαρη ειναι απο υδατανθρακες
(η μπανανα δεν μου αρεσε)

----------


## Dreiko

η σοκολατα της ειναι πενα....αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα...
αυτο για το ποσοστο εξαρταται απο αλλα προσθετα που εχει μεσα η πρωτεινη,οπου και αυξομειωνεται...
εκτος αν δεν επιασα τι ηθελες να πεις... :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis1991

ρε παιδες με τα bcaa της συγκεκριμενης τι γινεται...δεν τα βρισκω πουθενα...

----------


## mercy_

> ρε παιδες με τα bcaa της συγκεκριμενης τι γινεται...δεν τα βρισκω πουθενα...


ρωτας για συμπληρωμα bcca σε θεμα που το ανοιξανε αποκληστικα για μια πρωτεινη.....???Θα πρεπει να ψαξεις καπου αλλου κατα την γνωμη μου.....Παντα φιλικα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## metz

> ρωτας για συμπληρωμα bcca σε θεμα που το ανοιξανε αποκληστικα για μια πρωτεινη.....???Θα πρεπει να ψαξεις καπου αλλου κατα την γνωμη μου.....Παντα φιλικα


μάλλον ρωτάει για το προφίλ αμινοξέων της συγκεκριμένης πρωτεϊνης...

----------


## giannis1991

> μάλλον ρωτάει για το προφίλ αμινοξέων της συγκεκριμένης πρωτεϊνης...


ακριβως...

----------


## polo0

η γευση σοκολατα τι λεει καλη?πινετε?διαλυτοτητα ? :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> η γευση σοκολατα τι λεει καλη?πινετε?διαλυτοτητα ?


θα σπαμαρεις κ σε καμια αλλη σκονη φιλε?
παρτο θεμα απο την αρχη για να διαβασεις για τις γευσεις.

----------


## polo0

> θα σπαμαρεις κ σε καμια αλλη σκονη φιλε?
> παρτο θεμα απο την αρχη για να διαβασεις για τις γευσεις.


εεε εχω βαλει μερικες στο ματι και ρωταω!ωχ ωχ ωχ σχολιασα και σε πολλα ποστ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giwrgoss

Η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη ποιες "κατηγορίες" βοηθάει; Βοηθάει στη γράμμωση για παράδειγμα;

----------


## ntragas

Εγώ πάντως που έχω γεύση σοκολάτα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ξετρελάθηκα.Ενώ όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί η σκόνη μυρίζει τέλεια,σαν καοτονικ ένα πράμα, όταν θα την βάλω στο νερό ή στο γάλα είναι λες και πίνω ληγμένο γάλα  με μια ήπια μυρωδιά  φαρμακείου.
Η γεύση βανίλια είναι καλύτερη ?Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για την choco-mint αλλά δεν την έχει στο e-shop...

----------


## jk1

Να ρωτήσω;; Σε τι ποσότητα νερού ρίχνω τα σκουπ; και πόσα σκουπ περίπου;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

1-2 scoops αναλογα τις αναγκες σου,σε 250-300ml νερου εισαι οκ.

----------


## jk1

> 1-2 scoops αναλογα τις αναγκες σου,σε 250-300ml νερου εισαι οκ.


Και πίνω κάθε πρωι και μετά την προπόνηση;

Το πρωί πίνω γάλα μισό λίτρο..εκεί πόσο βάζω;

----------


## s0k0s

> Και πίνω κάθε πρωι και μετά την προπόνηση;
> 
> Το πρωί πίνω γάλα μισό λίτρο..εκεί πόσο βάζω;


Αμα τρως καλα το πρωι δεν χρειαζεται, το ιδιο κ το βραδυ.
Αναλογα παντα με την διατροφη σου.
250-300ml οπως ειπε ο COBRA_STYLE.
Μετα την προπονηση παντα ναι  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και πίνω κάθε πρωι και μετά την προπόνηση;
> 
> Το πρωί πίνω γάλα μισό λίτρο..εκεί πόσο βάζω;


πρωι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο...φαε καλο στερεο γευμα εκει.Τωρα αν θες ντε και καλα 2 φορες μεσα στη μερα,θα σου ελεγα 20 λεπτα πριν την προπονα και αλλη μια φορα ακριβως μετα. :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

> πρωι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο...φαε καλο στερεο γευμα εκει.Τωρα αν θες ντε και καλα 2 φορες μεσα στη μερα,θα σου ελεγα 20 λεπτα πριν την προπονα και αλλη μια φορα ακριβως μετα.


Εκτος αν 2-2μιση ωρες πριν τν προπονα εχει φαει καλα τοτε δεν την χρειαζεται;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

δε μπορω να σου απαντησω με σιγουρια σε αυτο...δεν εχω βρει ακομη ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.Προσωπικα τεινω να πιστευω οτι και 2μιση ωρες πριν να εχεις φαει,καλο θα σου κανει μια δοση whey pre wo.

----------


## vaggan

> Εκτος αν 2-2μιση ωρες πριν τν προπονα εχει φαει καλα τοτε δεν την χρειαζεται;


εγω παλι στην προπονα πηγαινω αφου εχουν περασει απο το γευμα τρεις ωρες και μιση ωρα πριν μπω στα βαρη παιρνω κρεατινη

----------


## andreasaxo

Παιδιά είναι πολύ καλή, την δουλεύω δεύτερη εβδομάδα τώρα.
Πολύ καλή πρωτεΐνη και οικονομική.
Την έχω πάρει σε γεύση βανίλια και βάζω 3 scoop (είναι μικρο ο scoop, δίνη 12gr σκόνης) + 1 scoop Mixed Protein Matrix της Full Force (αυτό το 1 scoop είναι πάλι το scoop που έχει η συσκευασία της Instant Whey).
Από μόνη της η Instant Whey, χωρίς δηλαδή να την αναμιξω με λίγη Mixed Protein Matrix, είναι πολύ εύπεπτη, διαλύετε γρήγορα και χωρίς πολύ αφρό, επίσης δεν αφήνει καθόλου υπολείμματα και ούτε μου σβολιαζει.
Αν αναρωτιέστε γιατί αυτή η ανάμιξη με την Mixed Protein Matrix, θα αναφερθώ στο topic της Mixed Protein Matrix.

----------


## jk1

Σε πόσο καιρό ας πούμε βλέπει κανείς διαφορά;

----------


## billys15

Επειδη μαλλον απορεις σε ποσον καιρο βλεπει κανεις διαφορα που να οφειλεται *αποκλειστικα στην πρωτεϊνη*,θα πω γυρω στα 2 χρονακια.Αν παιρνεις δηλαδη 2 χρονια συνεχομενα 2-3 δοσεις τη μερα απο την instant,ενω κανεις ολα τα αλλα λαθος,ολο και καποια γραμμαρια μαζας θα εχεις προσθεσει πανω σου.

Αν ομως κανεις σωστα τα υπολοιπα που προϋποθετει η αναπτυξη,τοτε η πρωτεϊνη θα γινει το κερασακι στην τουρτα και θα σου δωσει ενα κλικ στο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## jk1

> Επειδη μαλλον απορεις σε ποσον καιρο βλεπει κανεις διαφορα που να οφειλεται *αποκλειστικα στην πρωτεϊνη*,θα πω γυρω στα 2 χρονακια.Αν παιρνεις δηλαδη 2 χρονια συνεχομενα 2-3 δοσεις τη μερα απο την instant,ενω κανεις ολα τα αλλα λαθος,ολο και καποια γραμμαρια μαζας θα εχεις προσθεσει πανω σου.
> 
> Αν ομως κανεις σωστα τα υπολοιπα που προϋποθετει η αναπτυξη,τοτε η πρωτεϊνη θα γινει το κερασακι στην τουρτα και θα σου δωσει ενα κλικ στο αποτελεσμα.


 :03. Thumb up:  γα την απάντηση.. και πόσο καιρό πάλι περίπου κάνεις για να δεις γράμμωση, εφότου ξεκινήσεις το συμπλήρωμα;

----------


## billys15

Εχω την εντυπωση πως εχεις μπερδεψει τα πραγματα και μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοω στο παραπανω post. :01. Smile: 

Δεν μπορεις να δεις αποτελεσμα πανω σου μονο απο το συμπληρωμα,οποτε αυτο που ρωτας δεν μπορω να στο απαντησω! Αν κανεις διατροφη και προπονηση σωστα και με επιμονη,τοτε θα εχεις μεγαλο αποτελεσμα μεσα σε ενα 2μηνο.Τωρα αν βαλεις και πρωτεϊνη μεσα,το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι παλι σε ενα 2μηνο,χωρις διαφορα...Με λιγα λογια,δεν βαζουμε την πρωτεϊνη στο πλανο επειδη μας δινει τρελα αποτελεσματα αλλα γιατι θελουμε να εχουμε κατι γρηγορο να πιουμε σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορουμε να φαμε κοτοπουλο εκεινη τη στιγμη που το χρειαζομαστε,αλλα και επειδη θελουμε μια αλλαγη απο τονο,κοτα,αυγο κλπ.

Ειναι μια αλυσια το θεμα.Για να φας σωστα,πρεπει εκτος των αλλων να εχεις και πρωτεϊνη στην διατροφη σου.Αν εσυ δεν εχεις συνηθισει ακομα να τρως πολυ κρεας,εκει ειναι που θα χρειαστεις την πρωτεϊνη,επειδη δεν βολευει να φας πρωτεϊνη απο κατι στερεο.

Δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω καλυτερα... :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWickerMan

Πόσο περίπου την αγοράζετε ρε παιδιά και από πού????

----------


## panakos

δες στο e-shop του φορουμ φιλε μου!! :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWickerMan

> δες στο e-shop του φορουμ φιλε μου!!


 :03. Thumb up:  διάβασα για e-shop αλλά δεν μου πήγε το μυαλό στο e-shop του forum.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## dimebag

Παιδες την αγορασα και εγω αυτην και εχω να πω εντυπωσεις.. Πηρα γευση σοκολάτα, απο διαλυτότητα εξαιρετική 9/10 ίσως και 10/10 θα έλεγα.. Επίσης δέν φέρνει καθόλου φουσκόματα.. Γενικά είναι όλα πολύ καλά εκτός απο την γεύση της.. Σε γάλα ειναι μία χαρά αλλα σε νερό μπορώ να πω πως ψιλοαπογοητεύτικα.. Καμία ιδέα να ριχνω κάτι μέσα να καλυτερεύει? Έριξα και hemo (να καταλάβετε απελπισία) αλλα και πάλι δεν διορθώθηκε και πολύ.. Βασικά με γάλα 1,5% μετά την προπόνηση πειράζει πάλι ε?

----------


## GeoDask

Πολύ αφρό μου βγάζει εμένα πάντως...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κακο σημαδι αυτο :01. Mr. Green: 

εγω 2 κουβαδες αν θυμαμαι καλα που εχω πιει,δεν εκαναν καθολου αφρο

----------


## dimebag

> κακο σημαδι αυτο
> 
> εγω 2 κουβαδες αν θυμαμαι καλα που εχω πιει,δεν εκαναν καθολου αφρο


cobra γιατι κακό σημάδι? Σημαίνει κάτι ο αφρός  :01. Unsure:  ? Γιατί και εμένα μου κάνει λίγο ίσως επειδή την χτυπάω αρκετά πολύ στο σέικερ και μόλις το ανοίγω έχει ελάχιστο αφρό αλλα φεύγει κατευθείαν..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εκανα πλακα εν μερη :01. Mr. Green: 

κοιτα πολλες φορες ο αφρος οφειλεται στο δυνατο κουνημα για παραδειγμα...αλλα πιο παλια,ο isis ειχε πει οτι οταν κανουν αφρο,μπορει να οφειλεται σε διαφορες ανθυγιεινες ουσιες οπως μεγαλη ποσοτητα βαρεων μεταλλων πχ.Με σιγουρια ομως δε μπορεις να πεις τπτ,εκτος αν κανεις και δω χημικη αναλυση :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dimebag

> εκανα πλακα εν μερη
> 
> κοιτα πολλες φορες ο αφρος οφειλεται στο δυνατο κουνημα για παραδειγμα...αλλα πιο παλια,ο isis ειχε πει οτι οταν κανουν αφρο,μπορει να οφειλεται σε διαφορες ανθυγιεινες ουσιες οπως μεγαλη ποσοτητα βαρεων μεταλλων πχ.Με σιγουρια ομως δε μπορεις να πεις τπτ,εκτος αν κανεις και δω χημικη αναλυση


 χαχα και ανησύχησα.. Άμα σου πω παντώς κ εμένα στον isis πήγε το μυαλό μου γιατί διάβαζα κάτι σχόλια του σε μια αλλη πρωτείνη που έλεγε για τις ουσίες που κάθοντε στην επιφάνεια ή στον πάτω και δεν διαλύοντε οτι μπορεί να είναι ανθυγιεινές, γιαυτό και ρώτησα, είπα μήπως τρέχει τέτοιο θέμα και με τον αφρό, Πάντως ρε συ καμία ιδέα για την γεύση να καλυτερεύση λίγο έχεις γιατί δεν πολυ παλεύετε..  :01. Unsure: 

edit: Τώρα είδα το emotion σε αυτό που είπες για τον αφρό!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τι γευση εχεις?Εγω με σοκολατα δεν ειχα θεμα,πινοτανε οκ.Μην κολλας τοσο σε αυτο ρε συ,εκτος αν η γευση ειναι εμετικη,τυπου Grape Splash κτλ.

Θα μπορουσες να βαζεις ζαχαρινη(ασπαρταμη) αμα εχεις τοσο θεμα,αλλα μη το παρακανεις.

Εδω που τα λεμε,δε θα μου εκανε εντυπωση να βρισκοντουσαν μεγαλες ποσοτητες βαρεων μεταλλων σε πρωτεινες κτλ.Εχουν βρεθει τοσες φορες κι οχι μονο στις πρωτεινες.Αμα μπαινεις καθολου ή εισαι συνδρομητης στο consumerLab.com θα καταλαβεις πολυ καλα τί γινεται :01. Mr. Green: Χαμος :08. Turtle:

----------


## dimebag

> Τι γευση εχεις?Εγω με σοκολατα δεν ειχα θεμα,πινοτανε οκ.Μην κολλας τοσο σε αυτο ρε συ,εκτος αν η γευση ειναι εμετικη,τυπου Grape Splash κτλ.
> 
> Θα μπορουσες να βαζεις ζαχαρινη(ασπαρταμη) αμα εχεις τοσο θεμα,αλλα μη το παρακανεις.
> 
> Εδω που τα λεμε,δε θα μου εκανε εντυπωση να βρισκοντουσαν μεγαλες ποσοτητες βαρεων μεταλλων σε πρωτεινες κτλ.Εχουν βρεθει τοσες φορες κι οχι μονο στις πρωτεινες.Αμα μπαινεις καθολου ή εισαι συνδρομητης στο consumerLab.com θα καταλαβεις πολυ καλα τί γινεταιΧαμος


Σοκολάτα εχω και εγώ, δεν ειναι και τόσο απαίσια η γεύση, ίσως μου φάνηκε χάλια γιατι πριν χρησιμοποιούσα την myofusion.. Στο consumerlab μπαίνω συχνά και διαβάζω αλλά δεν είμαι συνδρομητής, και γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να έχω μια πληρη εικώνα για τα report τους για τις πρωτείνες.. Το πάντως καλύτερο ειναι να τις πηγαίνεις σε κάποιο χημείο για ανάλυση αν βρίσκεις χρόνο αλλα σπάνια να το κάνει κάποιος.. Βέβαια με όσα έχω διαβάσει γενικά όχι μόνο για τις πρωτείνες κατάλαβα οτι πλέων για τίποτα δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι..  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ετσι ειναι...εκει που γινεται τρελο παρτυ ειναι στις πολυβιταμινες :01. Mr. Green: Εκει ειναι η χαρα της μουφας,του underdosing,του overdosing,των heavy metals κτλ κτλ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dimebag

> ετσι ειναι...εκει που γινεται τρελο παρτυ ειναι στις πολυβιταμινεςΕκει ειναι η χαρα της μουφας,του underdosing,του overdosing,των heavy metals κτλ κτλ


 Ετσι είναι φιλε... έσυ μάλλον είσαι συνδρομητής εκεί ε? 
χεχε βγαίνουμε off και προβλέπετε κράξιμο.. Ρε συ να σε ρωτήσω γιατί ειναι η αιώνια απορία μου όσο αναφορα το ρόφημα μετα το workout.. Ρε συ αφου η πρωτείνη ας πούμε η συνκεκριμένη ειναι blent isolate/concentrate αν την πίεις με γάλα αντί για νερό μετά την προπόνηση τι πειράζει.. Αφού δεν γίνετε να αλλάξει σε casein  :01. Razz:  .. Θα απορροφηθεί αυτή πρώτα και θα μείνει η υπόλοιπη για το γάλα που ειναι casein..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWickerMan

Ας γράψω κι εγώ δυο λόγια για το προϊόν.....Διαλυτότητα άριστη 9/10.....αφήνει μερικές φορές υπολείμματα στο shaker...Η γεύση μου άρεσε πολύ(σοκολάτα)....είναι ελαφριά και δεν σε μπουκώνει καθόλου.Το στομάχι μου την δέχεται άριστα...ενώ με άλλες whey είχα τρομερό πρόβλημα γιατί ένιωθα να μου <<τσούζουν>> το στομάχι....Ίσως τα πεπτικά ένζυμα κάνουν την δουλειά!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Stark

> Παιδες την αγορασα και εγω αυτην και εχω να πω εντυπωσεις.. Πηρα γευση σοκολάτα, απο διαλυτότητα εξαιρετική 9/10 ίσως και 10/10 θα έλεγα.. Επίσης δέν φέρνει καθόλου φουσκόματα.. Γενικά είναι όλα πολύ καλά εκτός απο την γεύση της.. Σε γάλα ειναι μία χαρά αλλα σε νερό μπορώ να πω πως ψιλοαπογοητεύτικα.. Καμία ιδέα να ριχνω κάτι μέσα να καλυτερεύει? Έριξα και hemo (να καταλάβετε απελπισία) αλλα και πάλι δεν διορθώθηκε και πολύ.. Βασικά με γάλα 1,5% μετά την προπόνηση πειράζει πάλι ε?


Τοσο κακη ειναι γευση με νερο? Την ειχα πολυ ψηλα σαν ποιοτητα και σαν γευση σκεφτομουν μαλιστα να την δοκιμασω

----------


## dimebag

> Τοσο κακη ειναι γευση με νερο? Την ειχα πολυ ψηλα σαν ποιοτητα και σαν γευση σκεφτομουν μαλιστα να την δοκιμασω


Ναι stark εμένα δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου η σοκολάτα σε νερό.. Η φράουλα μου είχε αρέσει περισσότερο.. Πάντως αν σκέφτεσαι να αγοράσεις σοκολάτα καλύτερα δοκίμασε πρώτα απο κανέναν γνωστό σου αν την έχει...
Βεβαια η γεύση ειναι ανάλογα με τα γούστα του καθενος..

----------


## xidakis

ποια ειναι η προτεινομενη δοση?? για να παρεις απο αυτη 40 γρ πρεπει να βαλεις 4 σκουπ... ισχυει....???

----------


## dimebag

> ποια ειναι η προτεινομενη δοση?? για να παρεις απο αυτη 40 γρ πρεπει να βαλεις 4 σκουπ... ισχυει....???


Κοίτα εγώ το 1 scoop που το μέτρησα είναι γύρω στα 13 γραμμάρια..Αρα βάλε με 4 scoop παίρνεις 52 γρ.. Πάντως τα servings ειναι 90 αν παίρνεις 25 γρ προιόντος την φορά..

----------


## panakos

> ποια ειναι η προτεινομενη δοση?? για να παρεις απο αυτη 40 γρ πρεπει να βαλεις 4 σκουπ... ισχυει....???


φιλε στα 2 σκουπ(25 γραμμαρια σκονης)παιρνεις 20 γρ πρωτεινη....
αν θες τοσο πολυ πρωτεινη βαλε 3 σκουπ....
4 νομζω ειναι πολλα για ενα γευμα :01. Unsure:

----------


## xidakis

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια...

----------


## billmak

καλησπερα..Ειχα παραγγειλει απο το e-shop την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε γευση βανιλια..Επειδη δεν την πολυπαλευω με την γευση της την δινω στα*******..Εχω την αποδειξη απο την αγορα και εχω πιει 12 σκουπ..Μενω Αθηνα στους αμπελοκηπους.Το πολυ μεχρι Τριτη οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας επικοινωνησει με πμ για να κανονισουμε.
*
***δεν γινεται διακινηση ανοιγμενων συμπληρωματων μεσω του φορουμ,για ευνοητους λογους.MODS TEAM****

----------


## pavlito10

ρε παιδια ο πορτογαλος την εχει σε πολυ καλη τιμη,αλλα οσο καιρο κοιταω την εχει εκτος στοκ...ξερετε κατι παραπανω???

----------


## panakos

> ρε παιδια ο πορτογαλος την εχει σε πολυ καλη τιμη,αλλα οσο καιρο κοιταω την εχει εκτος στοκ...ξερετε κατι παραπανω???


ισως αν εχει συντομη ημερομηνια ληξης να ην σκοτωνει ετσι κι αλλιως για πεταμα θα παει αν ληξει και δεν την αγορασει κανεις!
τωραγια το στοκ ισως τελειωσαν τα κομματια, και επειδη αργει συνηθως να ξανα βαλει θα ππρεπει να μπαινεις αν 2 3 μερες να βλεπεις....

----------


## mercy_

Παιδια τι γευσεις λετε?? Εχω ακουσει οτι η φραουλα της ρεφλεξ δεν παιζεται... :01. Unsure:  τι λετε??

----------


## vaggos@

σοκολατα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου καλυτερα φραου
λα

----------


## mercy_

> σοκολατα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου καλυτερα φραου
> λα


Και εγω ετσι ακουσα....  :01. Wink:

----------


## dimebag

> Παιδια τι γευσεις λετε?? Εχω ακουσει οτι η φραουλα της ρεφλεξ δεν παιζεται... τι λετε??


 Κοιτα αναλογα τα γούστα σου, μπορεί και να σου αρέσει η σοκολάτα, εγω μετά απο καμια βδομάδα την συνήθησα αλλά δεν πινότανε και πολύ ευχάριστα.. Καλύτερα πάρε φράουλα είναι πιο ωραία κατα την γνώμη μου απο την σοκολάτα.

Υ.Γ Ρε παίδες έχει βρεί κανείς το προφίλ αμινοξέων της.? Τόσο καιρό το ψάχνω αλλα δεν το χω βρεί ακόμα..

----------


## mercy_

Παιδια για την βανιλια τι λετε??

----------


## TeoNewLife

Aυτή της Reflex και της Whey Gold και Hydro είναι απ'τις Τοp μάρκες εκεί έξω.
Full σε αξιοπιστία και ποιότητα.

----------


## gkourou

> Κοιτα αναλογα τα γούστα σου, μπορεί και να σου αρέσει η σοκολάτα, εγω μετά απο καμια βδομάδα την συνήθησα αλλά δεν πινότανε και πολύ ευχάριστα.. Καλύτερα πάρε φράουλα είναι πιο ωραία κατα την γνώμη μου απο την σοκολάτα.
> 
> Υ.Γ Ρε παίδες *έχει βρεί κανείς το προφίλ αμινοξέων της*.? Τόσο καιρό το ψάχνω αλλα δεν το χω βρεί ακόμα..


Μια πολύ ωραία ερώτηση. Αν μπορεί ας απαντήσει κάποιος. Ούτε από αυτήν ούτε από την natural whey της ίδιας εταιρείας μπόρεσα να βρω το προφίλ αμινοξέων.

ΥΓ: Η γεύση της είναι σαν της natural whey?

----------


## nevergiveup

Η εν λογω πρωτεινη γευσης σοκολατας οσον αφορα τις εντυπωσεις μου ειναι οτι η μυρωδια της ειναι απιστευτη αλλα οσον αφορα την γευση της δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος.ισχυει αυτο που αναφερεται και υπολοιπα μελη οτι βγαζει μια φαρμακιλα.επισης απο διαλυτοτητα δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος καθως θελει αρκετο κουνημα.την γευση σοκολατα δεν θα την συστηνα σε καποιον αλλο.

----------


## ΔιονύσηςΓ

Ρε παιδιά σκέφτομαι να πάρω την εν λόγω πρωτείνη αλλά αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι τα 5g fats που έχει.. την θέλω για μετά την προπόνηση(είμαι σε περίοδο όγκου).

----------


## RAMBO

Λεπτομερειες..

----------


## leonman

Εγώ πάντως την ειχα παρει με δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρινη και το στομάχι μου το πήρα στα χερια για ενα μήνα... και σκέτη προσπάθησα μετά παλι με σάπισε στις καούρες ούτε να κοιμηθώ  :01. Sad:   :01. Unsure:  ξερεται τι μπορεί να φταίει? γιατί εδώ όγκου κατάπινα και τέτοια προβλήματα ποτέ... τέλος την χάρισα σε έναν φίλο μου άρχισε να τον πειραζει και εκεινον και στο τέλος κατέληξε σε έναν άλλο που δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RAMBO

Παλια την χρησιμοποιουσα αρκετο καιρο,προβλημα ειχα μονο με την γευση μπανανα,μου χε θερισει το στομαχι,με τις αλλες ειχα κανει αναμιξεις με δεξτροζη και βρωμη,δεν θυμαμαι καποιο προβλημα να ειχα..αναλογα τον οργανισμο

----------


## sticky fingaz

Φράουλα μόνο!!! Εγγυημένα πράγματα!!!

----------


## metalwar

κι η τσικουλατα καλη ειναι ρε συ, φραουλα και σοκολατα πολυ καλες, δε πρηζουν, δεν ειναι τιγκα στη γλυκα, ο,τι πρεπει..
η βανίλια όμως... δε τη παω ρε γμτ

----------


## totis

Eνταξει μια χαρα πρωτεινη αλλα τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο και μπορω να πω υπερεκτιμημενη στην χωρα μας,εδω οι ιδιοι οι Αγγλοι και δεν την εχουνε στις πρωτες προτιμησεις τους...Η επισημη σελιδα της εταιριας με το ζορι εχει φτασει τις 9000 χιλιαδες πιστους φιλους κατι δειχνει και αυτο.....Απο γευση ενα κλικ υποδιεστερη απο την gold standard στο ιδιο στιλ ομως,λεπτη υφη και με απαλη γευση......Και η τιμη της θα μπορουσε να ειναι καλυτερη.....

----------


## 200sx

totis  δεν είναι κριτήριο το πόσους φίλους έχει στο facebook μια εταιρία  :01. Smile: 
 Γενικά είναι μια εταιρία πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστη χωρίς να λέει μεγάλα λόγια.
 Την εμπιστεύονται οι μεγαλύτεροι αθλητές παγκοσμίος.
 Είναι γενικά μια μάρκα που ναι μεν ειναι ακριβή αλλά έχει για κοινό όσους θέλουν υψηλή ποιότητα.. και λόγω οτι είναι ακριβή συνήθως την προτιμούνε μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας άτομα.
 Κάτι τρελό δεν είναι η instant whey όντως... αλλά και από καμία πρωτεΐνη δεν μπορούμε να δούμε κάτι τρελό.

 Από γεύση είναι καλύτερη από gold standar και ισχύει ότι είναι πολύ αραιή η υφή της.

----------


## sticky fingaz

Tελικα η micro whey ειναι άλλη φάση εντελως.............αξιζει τα λεφτά της.

----------


## RAMBO

Εγω που πηρα 3 κουτια απο την καθε μια(instant και micro) μονο με την πρωτη εμεινα ευχαριστημενος η αλλη με ενοχλουσε

----------


## G.Badoo

Που σε ενοχλουσε Κωστα μου ??????  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Στο στομαχι ρε φιλε ειμαι ευαισθητος  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## george-george

Εγω που εχω δοκιμασει την Instant duo whey φραουλα και σοκολατα εχει ωραια γευση απλα αφηνει μια αμμωδη αισθηση οταν την πινεις λογικα επειδη ειναι και φυτικη...

----------


## Us3rR1

Μου ηρθε σημερα η πρωτεΐνη σε γευση φραουλα απο τον πορτογαλο (δεν δοκιμασα ακομα) απο πανω στο καπακι το βιδωτο δεν ειχε το ναιλον,αλλα ειχε το "χαρτι" που
ειναι κλεισμενη,ασφαλισμενη μολις ξεβιδωνεις το καπακι (που λεει πανω "sealed for your protection"),Ειμαι οκ;
Ακομα μεσα στο κουτι δεν εχει scoop; (δεν βλεπω να εχει τουλαχιστον)

----------


## sobral

> Μου ηρθε σημερα η πρωτεΐνη σε γευση φραουλα απο τον πορτογαλο (δεν δοκιμασα ακομα) απο πανω στο καπακι το βιδωτο δεν ειχε το ναιλον,αλλα ειχε το "χαρτι" που
> ειναι κλεισμενη,ασφαλισμενη μολις ξεβιδωνεις το καπακι (που λεει πανω "sealed for your protection"),Ειμαι οκ;
> Ακομα μεσα στο κουτι δεν εχει scoop; (δεν βλεπω να εχει τουλαχιστον)


δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με την reflex, μια χαρά είναι η πρωτείνη, δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα αν έχει η reflex νάιλον στο καπάκι απ έξω δεν έχουν όλες...σκουπ θα έχει κάπου μέσα βαθιά, κάνε μία ανασκαφή σιγά σιγά. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Us3rR1

> δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με την reflex, μια χαρά είναι η πρωτείνη, δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα αν έχει η reflex νάιλον στο καπάκι απ έξω δεν έχουν όλες...σκουπ θα έχει κάπου μέσα βαθιά, κάνε μία ανασκαφή σιγά σιγά.



To scoop βρεθηκε με τη βοηθεια ενος κουταλιου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Us3rR1

Μπορω να πω,πως με τη γευση φραουλα δεν ενθουσιαστικα κιολας..την επομενη φορα θα βαλω το νερο για λιγο στην καταψυξη,
μιπως εφταιγε αυτο (δεν ηταν στο ψυγείο αλλα ηταν σχετικα παγωμένο προς χλιαρο  :01. Unsure: ) 
Αυριο θα δοκιμασω και με γαλα και βλεπουμε.

----------


## No Fear

Mερικες φορες βοηθαει να ειναι κρυο το νερο,αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να το βαλεις και στην καταψυξη.
Μην το εχεις και παγωμενο γιατι δεν βοηθαει και στην καλη διαλυση της μεσα στο νερο.
Μιας και το θεμα σου ειναι η γευση,παιξε με την ποσοτητα του νερου,αν την θες πιο εντονη,μειωσε το νερο και το αντιστροφο.

----------


## billy89

H γνωστή instant whey βγήκε σε καινούρια έκδοση, Instant Whey Pro.





"_Τώρα η βελτιωμένη έκδοση της λέγεται Whey Pro, σαν αναγνώριση για τα 4 διαφορετικά είδη φιλικών βακτηριδίων τα οποία συμπεριλάβαμε, έτσι ώστε η νέα σύνθεση να περιέχει 2 δισεκατομμύρια φιλικά βακτήρια σε 100gr. προϊόντος και τα οποία είναι Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Bacillus coagulans και Lactobacillus rhamnosus. Αυτά τα φιλικά βακτήρια έχουν ειδικό και πολύ ιδιαίτερο ρόλο ενώ είναι πολύ ευεγερτικά για τον οργανισμό.

Επίσης στη νέα σύνθεση έχουν προστεθεί πεπτίδια γλουταμίνης, πολύ υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας σε συνδυασμό με 25% αύξηση στα ένζυμα Protease, Amylase, Lipase και Lactase.  Το βασικότερο συστατικό στη νέα φόρμουλα της Instant Whey Pro είναι η υδρολική πρωτεΐνη σε ποσοστό 90%. Κάποιες άλλες μάρκες υποστηρίζουν ότι έχουν το ίδιο αλλά στην πραγματικότητα καμία δεν χρησιμοποιεί Native Whey Isolate σαν κύριο συστατικό. Αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι κατηγορίας Α+ της πρωτεΐνης Whey στη παγκόσμια αγορά και προέρχεται απευθείας από αποβουτυρωμένο γάλα το οποίο έχει επεξεργασία σε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία χρησιμοποιώντας διαδικασία μικροφιλτραρίσματος και το οποίο μας δίνει ένα προϊόν περιεκτικότητας 166% περισσότερης cystine και 16% περισσότερης λευκίνης σε αντιπαράθεση με άλλες μορφές Whey Protein._"

Μέσα στα άλλα ισχυρίζονται ότι βελτίωσαν τις γεύσεις τους. Παρέλαβα σήμερα από το e shop γεύση chocolate perfection μαζί με δείγματα από γεύσεις chocolate peanut butter, banoffee και banana... αφού δοκιμάσω θα γράψω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## beefmeup

εχω δοκιμασει σχεδον ολες τις γευσεις της..
μπανανα κ φραουλα πολυ καλες κ απαλες γευσεις σαν παγωτο ενα πραγμα με κρυο νερο..
κανελα περισοτερο σε βανιλια μου εφερνε ,κ η βανιλια με την σειρα της ηταν σαν κρεμα τυπου ρυζογαλο..πολυ ωραια κ αυτη..
κ το chockopeanut ηταν πολυ καλο..

για διαλυτοτητα κλπ ,παρα πολλυ καλη χωρις να αφηνει τπτ στο σεηκερ κ χωρις να σβωλιαζει..ευπεπτη οσο δεν παει..πολυ καλη σκονη γενικα αν κ λιγο πιο ακριβη απο αλλες...εδω μαλλον ισχυει το ο,τι πληρωνεις περνεις.

----------


## just chris

ειχα δοκιμασει πριν χρονια βεβαια(ισως εχει αλλαξει συσταση απο τοτε) την σοκολατα της.οτι χειροτερο εχω πιει γευστικα..

----------


## dimitrispump

δοκιμασε και την duo σε γευση καλυτερη και ποιοτικη όπως ολες οι reflex

----------


## billy89

*Γεύση chocolate perfection*

Διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή, μου αφήνει ελάχιστα κατάλοιπα στο σέικερ που δε διαλύονται με την πρώτη, όπως και η προηγούμενη σοκολάτα της ρεφλεξ.

Γεύση εμφανώς βελτιωμένη αλλά όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, πίνεται ευχάριστα πάντως.

Παρατήρηση: η νέα έκδοση είναι πολύ πιο πηχτή από την προηγούμενη θέλει περισσότερο νερό για να στρώσει η υφή αλλιώς βγαίνει κρέμα.

*Γεύση chocolate peanut butter
*
Πιο ωραία γεύση από την απλή σοκολάτα, επίσης πηχτή, διαλυτότητα μια από τα ίδια.

Καλά για το εύπεπτη δεν το συζητάω, ρεφλεξ είναι άλλωστε.

----------


## kazabubu

Καλημρα.
Εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλες πρωτεινες αλλα ποτε μεχρι προχτες reflex.
Δοκιμασα 2 φακελακια που πηρα δωρω απο το e-shop(ευχαριστω πολυ) μετα απο παραγγελια μου και πραγματικα μπορω να πω οτι η instant whey pro ειναι καταπληκτικη και απιστευτα ελαφρια στο στομαχι.Πραγματικα πληρωνεις οτι αγοραζεις.

----------


## Mikekan

Ε τι, τσάμπα θα την έπαιρνες.  :01. ROFL: 

"Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις" προφανώς εννοέις!  :01. Razz:

----------


## aetosa

Εγώ πάντως θ' ανησυχούσα, πολύ, αν μια πρωτείνη είναι εύγευστη.
Έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο άγευστη.

----------


## Panagiotis 1980

παίδες θα ήθελα τα "φώτα" σας :01. Mr. Green: .Λέω να πάρω πρωτεϊνη μιάς και μου τελείωσε η οn gold και είμαι ανάμεσα στην instand whey pro και στην instand whey duo.Ποιά η διαφορά μεταξυ των 2 εκτός απο τα 10 ευρώ?.Ποιά είναι περισσότερο ποιοτική και ποιά απορροφάται γρηγορότερα?

----------


## dimitrispump

η duo σε κραταει λιγο παραπανω στο να μην πεινας, από ποιοτητα αξιζουν και οι δυο

----------


## Stefanos9

Επισης η pro ειναι 80αρα και η αλλη 75αρα....Αλλα αν το δεις απο θεμα scoop η pro εχει μεσα 88 scoop ενω η DUO εχει 80...Προσωπικα θα διαλεγα την PRO λογω περιεκτικοτητας και διοτι στην τελικη βγαινουν τα ιδια λεφτα με την DUO.Παντως και οι 2 ειναι απο τις πολυ αξιοπιστες και πολυ ποιοτικες πρωτεινες.....

----------


## RAMBO

Στην αρχη την χρησιμοποισουσα φανατικα,μετα απο καποιο διαστημα που την ξαναπηρα δεν ξερω αν αλλαξαν τπτ αλλα ειχα συνεχεια ενοχλησεις με το στομαχι

----------


## zisis.z

> παίδες θα ήθελα τα "φώτα" σας.Λέω να πάρω πρωτεϊνη μιάς και μου τελείωσε η οn gold και είμαι ανάμεσα στην instand whey pro και στην instand whey duo.Ποιά η διαφορά μεταξυ των 2 εκτός απο τα 10 ευρώ?.Ποιά είναι περισσότερο ποιοτική και ποιά απορροφάται γρηγορότερα?


Panagioti αναμεσα στις instand whey duo και  instand whey pro δεν υπαρχει συγκριση η  instand whey pro ειναι καλυτερη.Η  instand whey duo δεν ειναι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο θα ελεγα μαλιστα οτι ειναι μετρια και δεν συμφερει και τοσο κιας εχει και 10 ευρω πιο κατω απο την instand whey pro το σκουπ της σου δινει μονο 18.75 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης και 80 δοσεις ενω η instand whey pro δινει 20 γραμμαρια το σκουπ και 88 δοσεις οποτε βγαινουνε πανω κατω στην ιδια τιμη,λογο καλυτερης αναλογιας της instand whey pro.Επισης στην instand whey duo δεν μου αρεσουν αρκετα πραγματακια που εχει μεσα οπως  πρωτεΐνη σιταριού για την δημιουργια (Πεπτιδική γλουταμίνη)αυτη την βλακια την κανουν και στην pro δυστυχως απο οτι ειδα και επισης περιεχει μεσα και Απομονωμένη Πρωτεΐνη Μπιζελιών(τουλαχιστον αυτο το εχουνε αποφυγει στην pro) :01. Unsure: .......

----------


## Vassilis_X

Καλή πρωτεΐνη αλλά κάνει πολύ αφρό.

----------


## Stefanos9

Παιδια μια ερωτηση επειδη καπου κολλησα  :01. Smile:  Η δοσολογια στη συγκεκριμενη ειναι 2 σκουπ τη φορα απο οτι λεει...και το κουτι μεσα λεει οτι περιεχει 88 servings...Λεγοντας serving εννοει 1 σκουπ ή 2 σκουπ που προτεινει ως δοση?Με αλλα λογια ποσα σκουπ εχει το 2κιλο μεσα :02. Shock:

----------


## Stefanos9

Επειτα απο 15 μερες χρησης της εν λογω πρωτεινης εχω ν πω τ εξης....Διαλυτοτητα κακη κατα τη γνωμη μου.στο σεικερ μενουν καθε φορα υπολειμματα καθως κ πολυς αφρος π πρεπει ν περιμενω εως 3 λεπτα γ ν υποχωρησει λιγο...Γευση φραουλα 5/10 πολυ ελαφρια κ δεν φερνει καθολου σε πραγματικη γευση φραουλα....Απογοητευμενος μ αλλα λογια,περιμενα περισσοτερα γ τ χρηματα π εδωσα...

----------


## kicko

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ποσο χοληστερίνη έχει στο σκουπ?

----------


## lupus dei

η προηγουμενη whey που δοκιμασα. γευση peanut butter.

Διαλυτοτητα: Εξαρετικη, μηδενικα υπολληματα με λιγο παραπανω αφρο απ'οσο θα πρεπε ισως.
Τιμη: πανακριβη γενικα, την πηρα σε προσφορα ** E τα 2kg.
Γευση: Τρισαθλια.φαρμακιλα που ενω μυριζει φυστικοβουτυρο(κατα καποιο τροπο) σαν γευση ειναι μηδεν. 

Στομαχικες παρενεργιες μηδεν.

Ενα αλλο αρνητικο ειναι οτι δεν αναφερει στο προφιλ της ποση χοληστερινη εχει και ποσα γραμμαρια bcaa.
Αμα την ξαναπετυχω σε προσφορα σιγουρα θα την τιμησω, απλα σε αλλη γευση

***Δεν αναφέρουμε τιμές στα συμπληρώματα ***

----------


## Eggbo

Την ξεκίνησα σήμερα  
Γευση 9/10 καλύτερη απο την whey deluxe της body attack 
διαλυτοτητα χμμ..εβαλα 2,5 σκουπ μετα την προπονηση σε 300ml ..δεν διαλύθηκε τοσο καλά ! 8/10 
απο πεψη εφαγα μετα απο 45 λεπτα ανετα ! αξίζει  :01. Wink:

----------

